# It's Never Sunny in Barovia



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2020)

​
The four of you have been in Barovia long enough to know that this country doesn’t have the same feel as where you came from. The color seems muted, food tastes slightly off, and every once in a while, one of the commoners will try to touch the tips of your ears if you’re of elven descent. You were told to meet at the old church north of town, in however long you’ve been here you’ve never seen anyone around the place. 

Though the sky is seemingly never clear, a week has passed since the last true rainfall. The muddied path that makes up the street running up to the church appears as if it had never truly been dry. Further back, between the row of buildings just south of the church, the street is pock marked with boot prints and crosshatched with incisions cut by wagon wheels. But nearer the northern side of the road and closer to the wilted church on its meager hill, the density of the footprints and wheel marks rapidly declines until there is none leading up to the dilapidated wrought iron gate itself. 

It’s almost as if the natural path taken by people and animals, both in vehicles and on foot, bows out away from the church. 

Now it’s near dusk, the sky is a dark blue that seems to threaten the coming of more rain. Here and there where the clouds are thinner hints of orange and yellow bleed through, an indication of the setting sun. Light fog hangs over the road and nearby pasture, thickening into billowing cloud that ebbs in and out of the nearby tree line.

There’s a smell like cooked meat and burning wood in the air, but there is otherwise no sign of people on this end of the street. 

The four of you find each other and perhaps some of you have met in passing, Barovia isn’t a place that is fond of outsiders. The people who call it home seem to have little aspirations about leaving and really they have little to no desire at all. 

===============

_I'll give you all a little time to write your introductions here, you've been asked to meet at the graveyard behind the church and through the broken gate here in front of where you all have convened. It is about 5:45 in the evening as you approach the meeting place._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2020)

Kieran walks with a bounce in his step enjoying the fair weather and the pleasant atmosphere of Barovia.  He carries his cane-like rod in one hand though it seems more a prop than an actual tool of mobility.  His lute is, thankfully, strapped to his back at the moment, though his lips move constantly as if whispering to someone unseen.  The young warlock's boots are dirty from the mud but he seems to have taken care to keep his clothes as clean as possible.

When the church comes into view the contented smile broadens into a deep grin, "ah, that must be the church!"  Glancing at his co-conspirators he says to no one in particular, "I wonder if the abbot is home?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2020)

Leon sends what he thinks is an unknowing sideways glance at Kieran. That man seems almost too at ease for an environment like this, maybe even carefree almost. It's was a bit off putting given the gloomy atmosphere and the general mood of the place so far, "You seem to be enjoying yourself."

At the moment Leon was wearing an outfit he picked up from a local traveling caravan, composed of a loose fitting long sleved shirt that's cut low in the front, a long thick vest. The Vest and the shirt are about together by the wasteband of a pair of dark trousers he wears. Leon actually walks with a slight gape in his step as if he isn't used to wearing pants. Indeed he is used to wearing skirted tunics. He still wears his sandles though which seem ill suited for the muck he strides threw, they're servicable but they hardly keep his feet clean.

The part that stands out the amount of gear strapped him in various ways. First there is backpack. Strapped to the backpack on the left is a large lumpy sack carrying several odd shapes. Strapped to the sack by a leather belt is a large round shield. The contents of the sack catch the strap of the shield from underneither and with contents to wide for the shield to go down further gravity does the rest of holding the shield in place. To the right of his backpack is a long quiver. There are 2 long shafts sticking out of it, and a third with a bladed spear tip that rests higher on a thicker pole.

Following a short distance behind Leon is a Black and Brown dog he picked up after arriving here. Leon reaches over to feed the dog a morsel of meat and pat the dog on the head.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 15, 2020)

Samara was off put by the village something about it seemed inherently wrong. She couldn’t quite explain the feeling. The ground was wet which she found odd considering nothing else in the vicinity was.

She threw quick glances at Kieran and Leon noting the differences between the two. Samara couldn’t help but think there was something odd about Kieran she just couldn’t put her finger on what it happened to be. Her attention flicked over to Leon as he bent down to pet and feed the dog wandering behind him. He gave off the air of a warrior and seemed like he was skillful as well.

Her mind wandered as she came up with scenarios on how to flee if the need arose she wasn’t quite at a level to face them both if she had no choice. Her hands instinctively went to her hood since she’d arrived unwelcoming hands had a habit of touching her ears. In her 21 years of life she never had to deal with such rude curiosity before. Then again her appearance usually gave off an air of danger she just looked like someone no one wanted to try their luck with. She would keep quiet until she got to know these peculiar people a little better.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2020)

Eugene Null Void looked back at where he had come from. Not a great start to an adventure, but he was filled with longing, hatred and honestly he missed his bed. He had bedroll nowand would have to sleep...outside. This was going to be terrible. Still, had things always been so...dreary. Suited him just fine.

He trudged forwards towards the comforting sight of a graveyard and saw three other people who had answered the request. He stood back, hands in his pockets and looked at his feet. Hopefully he could take on this mission or whatever it was on his own. He wished for rain so then he would have an excuse to look down. Hopefully this request would take him far away


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2020)

The road narrows on its approach to the church until it’s just smashed down grass and gravel. The grounds around the structure are underkept--it’s obvious that someone comes by here on occasion to care for the place, but it isn’t a regular occurrence. 

There’s a glow coming from around the backside of the church, out in the graveyard. Through the light fog comes a halo of lantern light carried up high above the headstones with a hooded figure slinking about below it. 

The light itself bobs side to side and bounces up and down, too loose to be handheld. The light swings hard right and then left with a metal on metal creek that echoes when the figure turns toward you. 

From beneath the figure’s hood, even at this distance there’s a consistent, soft yellow glow where the thing’s eyes should be. Its gaze stays locked on you and it doesn’t move.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2020)

"Have you been hired by my brother to kill me?" Eugene said with almost an air of resignation. "Seems pretty elaborate though and im not sure that Turd has enough brains to pull it off."

Eugene had been desensitized to most things out of the ordinary.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 16, 2020)

"Hello friend, you may want to take a moment to explain yourself. Despite appearances we will hear you out."

While he says this he undoes the buckle of shield with his left hand while reaching up and grasping the edge with his right. In one motion he holds the shield in front of him. If given enough time to perform a second action he puts his arm threw and straps it down in place to dawn the shield with a second action.

This action seems well rehearsed, his walking pace towards the church is not interrupted as he approaches. 

A growl emits from the dog as they approach.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 16, 2020)

Samara stiffens as she hears the dog bark. “It would be wise to trust the instincts of an animal” she says as she takes a few steps back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2020)

"Not the Abbot, I think," Kieran says in a friendly manner to his traveling companions.  "Another response to the the notice?  Seems unlikely to be coincidence."  He doesn't step to approach the traveler, though he makes no move to draw the dagger at his belt either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2020)

As the figure edges forward, it becomes clear that the lantern is held up off of its back on a long pole, dangling from some kind of rope or twine. It was almost like a fishing rod. The figure itself was no less puzzling, it looked like a man, mostly, except that instead of skin and bone it seemed to composed of metal, darkwood, and alchemical glass. A large metallic shield was grafted to the front of its chest and its eyes glowed a haunting yellow. 



It also had no arms, though it could clearly be seen that it probably should have. 

One of the joints, the spots where an arm should have gone rotates around until the point end where the arm had broken off is aimed up. The man-made-man seems to be attempting to wave. 

*"Could you give a brother a hand, or an arm as it were? That's why I summoned you." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 17, 2020)

A surprised look comes across the face of Leon, but behind that look of surprise also comes almost a look of recognition. He relaxes significantly and approaches without worry, no in a sense he actually seems to almost revere the individual in front of him somewhat. There is more of a spring in his step now as he approaches. Gone is the tone of the cautious warning he expressed earlier and replaced with a warm smile as he approaches.

Where he comes from people made out of metal are not unheard of. Theores is a world where God's walk among mortals. One of those gods is Purphoros God of the forge, his servants are the Anvilwrought. He forges his servents on an anvil and supplies them with forms that are desired for whatever purpose he creates them for.  And while a times Purphoros will forge creatures and birds and such, but also people sometimes. And when he created people they were not merely golems in human shape but people with minds of their own, with their own fate, others with their own destiny and they had souls and if they died they went to an afterlife. When he came to Barovia the place he was traveling to was very close by Purphoros' Volcanic forge where he created these beings. There was a superficial difference between what he'd heard and seen of the Anvilwrought compared to this being before him. Anvilwrought are exclusively made out of metal, but this being was close enough.

This put Leon at ease, because not only was this creature not merely a golem, but a sentient creature. Something like this being could only have been created by a god, or something similar from his experience. Nothing, absolutely nothing, he'd seen or heard since his arrival made him believe that the person in front of him could have been created by anybody that lives in Barrovia or anyone near it, and with that comes recognition.

"Glad to lend a hand. Where I come from there are people made out of metal people who forged by the God Purphoros on his anvil. Your clearly not one of the Anvilrought because he only makes them out of metal, but I think we might have something in common friend. I'm not from around here. My name's Leon, what's yours?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2020)

"Hah!" Eugene could not contain the burst of laughter at the pun. He was fond of those. "So are we your ARMy, that sounds handy."

"Sorry, that may have been a little insensitive. " Eugene said piping down and looking away


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

The man-made-man stares at Leon for a moment and then turns his attention to the others one by one before addressing them all.

*"Well, I was made in the forges of House Cannith--I don't suppose you folk know what that is though," *said the armless automaton.* "But, er, name's Dirk. It's nice to meet you. I'd shake your hand, but ehhh, you know how it is."* Dirk bounced in place slightly, as if trying to exaggerate a shrug, but without the whole arms part of the motion. 

As he approaches the mists that seem ever present, seem to roll back ever so slightly until they're forking and shifting just outside of the immediate path of everyone present.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

Dirk seems to be outfitted with enough to get by, those he doesn't have arms the shield bolted to him tells the story of someone who thinks themselves still mostly self sufficient. Though he is obviously itching to request something of you all. 

*"I can tell that you're not from around here. I'm not either, obviously! The thing is that most of the townsfolk won't come near me and other than this bitchy witch in the woods and that elf you're the first outsiders I've come across. I figured you wouldn't be too scared to lend me a...to help me out a bit." *

*"See, I need some arms. Warforged arms aren't exactly growing on trees around here. Back home I could have just gotten some new ones made, but this place isn't quiet that far along on the tech-tree, if you know what I mean. My old arms are out there, but the problem is these little bastards took them. I think they were kobolds? Kobolds were like roaches back home, never had much dealing with them. These ones were assholes. Really, everyone here seems to be some kind of an asshole." 

"Heh, yeah, there I go talking too much again. So will you help me? The Witch says she'll pay you, I think she just wants to get a look at the craftsmanship on my arms though."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 17, 2020)

"Well I don't know what a Kobold is, but I'd be willing to help. Any idea where to find them or what to expect?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

*"They're about yay high," *Dirk lifts his left leg until his foot high up off the ground to indicate their height. *"They're usually green and look like little dragons or dinosaurs. I don't know what they want with my dang arms though. That I couldn't tell you." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 17, 2020)

Samara was struggling a bit to keep track of what was going on but she got the main gist. “Where are they?” The woman asked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

*"Best I can tell is West of Barovia. There's a bridge about a days walk from here, they couldn't be further than that," *said Dirk.

*"But it'd be suicide to go out this time of night. The mist and fog seems to get more active. It might swallow you up, turn you around, or worse..." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2020)

"Why meet at night then?"  Kieran interjects.  He has been quiet, abnormally so, for the discussion so far.  "Seems ti would be more reasonable to meet in the morning, make the trip the same day.  With a little luck we'd be back by dark."  His tone is friendly not accusatory, but he lets the question hang out there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

*"Becaaaaaause, I don't want to get rocks lobbed at what's left of me. People in this town are scared of the mist, this is about as safe as we could get from the mist while being out here without the locals milling around looking all morose like someone just pissed in their porridge,"* said Dirk. 

*"He glanced off to the side, speaking of which, there was one other person who got here a little earlier than you. I guess they can come out now. They're a little different too. Pogo--you still there mate?" 
*
@makeoutparadise


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

*A Male figure about 5'9" walks out of the mist. The creature was humanoid had blue skin and black hair his build was average, strong and muscular. He wore light armor, with some fancy boots and a leather jacket. He couldn't have been more than between 25 and 30 years old. On his person he had a Rapier sword at his side hanging off his belt. He also had a small cross bow slung across his back and a dagger on his other hip.  He was chewing on a toothpick and silently looked at all of the other four travelers, before speaking. * 

"Looks like you got yourself a pretty nice crew here. Hello, the name is Pogo." 

*He bows a little. He glances over at the dog smiling at how cute it was.*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 17, 2020)

“Pogo?” Samara mutters to herself. Her eyes slide to her new comrades before looking at the creature called Dirk. “There is no real reason to wait until later is there? We just have to get the arms and go correct?”.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

*Pogo looks over at Dirk and asks*

*Yeah is this just a smash and grab kinda thing or are there monsters bigger than Kolbolds standing in our way? *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> “Pogo?” Samara mutters to herself. Her eyes slide to her new comrades before looking at the creature called Dirk. “There is no real reason to wait until later is there? We just have to get the arms and go correct?”.


*You said in the discord when asked how long you had been in Barovia: *_"Not too long. Samara doesn’t seem too comfortable in Barovia. Maybe it’s across the ocean from where she was previously."_

Going off of that, this country isn't a place you had ever heard of before you started to head here and its landscape is drastically different from the one you came from immediately before it. You've noticed in your short time here that the fog seems to have mind of its own and it never fully dissipates.

Dirk speaks up, shaking his head side to side. *"No, no, no, no...the last thing you want to do is go out into the fog. Maybe you haven't been here long, but this isn't normal fog. Sometimes it blocks pathways or even even creates things that aren't there. I swear that some of the stuff around here actually moves."*

His jovial tone has changed slightly and he looks over all in attendance.* "If you get surrounded by fog, your best bet is to hold still and hope it passes. Moving through it could get you separated or lost quicker than quick." 
*


makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo looks over at Dirk and asks*
> 
> Yeah is this just a smash and grab kinda thing or are there monsters bigger than Kolbolds standing in our way?



*"I don't really know,"* said Dirk. *"The Kobolds tend to work for themselves, at least the one's I've seen here. It's not like Count Strahd would have any dealings with them and the humans around here are too chickenshit to even trust people who have red hair, never mind trusting a bunch of growth stunted Dragonborn."

*


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 17, 2020)

"While I appreciate your enthusiasm, I can think of several reasons why it's a good idea to wait until later to go actually. How about this one. You guys have wolves where you come from right? I've heard that they roam these woods at night, and they don't need to be able to see us to effectly hunt us by scent. You want to wander out in the woods at night when we can't see and give them plenty of opportunity ambush us? Sure a wolf or two doesn't sound that bad, we could probably fight off a couple wolves without any issue. But what if we ran into a pack of say 20 or so wolves?"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 17, 2020)

*Pogo looks around and said.*
*I suppose we should wait and rest at the church until morning then? Get to know one another better?*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2020)

Dirk looks to Leon, then at Kieran and Samara. *"Seems like from everyone I can see here that at least two of you shouldn't have a problem seeing in the dark. Not that it will help with the fog. It doesn't exactly act like darkness. The last time I went out in it, it started going underneath my plating even though I don't breath and I should be pretty air tight." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2020)

Samara digests the information she was given. She decided she would take Dirk’s word for it. She knew the place was odd his words all but confirmed it. “I guess we can wait until morning. I don’t really want to experience the fog first hand.”


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 18, 2020)

*Pogo looked at the others and said.*

*Well no point in us standing around in the cold mist and the dark. Let us go to the ChUrch and get warm. *


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 18, 2020)

"I seem to remember there being an inn in town, but if the Abbot will have us I don't mind stopping there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

_There is a tavern in town that would be hard to miss 'Blood on the Vine' that offers rooms for the night, it is one of the larger buildings in the town itself. 
_
Dirk sighs. *"There really isn't much in the way of accommodations in there, but it is a free place to stay. There's no one at home except for me at the moment...and the rats." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2020)

Samara hated rats...they were gross and she was almost sure they carried diseases.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 18, 2020)

*Well the Inn could work if we’re all willing to shield Dirk from the stones the villagers will throw.
Let us do something soon though I am getting cold.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

Dirk makes a sound like a whistle, though it comes out somehow more in a mechanical way, like air is being forced through a valve. *"You don't have to pay me no mind, I'm fine staying here. The rats don't bother me and the pretty lady here is right, they probably do have diseases and it probably smells like shit in there. I wouldn't know, I've never smelled shit and I don't breathe. This place is bad, but it's nothing like The War. At least I live without the dread of knowing that I could die on a battlefield, you know...*

*"Boy, that got weirdly dark. But hey, you might be able to ask the owners of the establishment about the Kobolds though--they're friendly women. Alenka, Mirabel, and Sorvia--that's them. Ask them about the little buggers that bathed themselves in wine about a week and a half back."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

*Barovia


Blood of on the Vine Tavern

*​*T*he streets of Barovia are a muddy mess nearest to the church, but as you travel south toward the tavern the mud gives way to slick, uneven cobblestone. The mist, ever present, seems less so toward the center of town. The tavern rests just to the west of the geographic center of town, it rises up from between the wooden buildings and low thatched roofs as a large stone building. The small windows bleed golden light out into the streets. The sign on the side of the build used to say _Blood of the Vine_, but some vandal has crossed out the 'of' on the sign painted 'on' above it. The paint dried running and is a deep red color.

The immediate difference you find when entering the tavern is the color and the temperature, both noticeably warmer. Fireplaces burn at either end of the tavern chasing away the damp and chill from outside. There are very few patrons inside and those there are seem mostly immobilized with the effects of strong wine and drink. There will be no problem finding a place to sit if you're wanting to rest or have a bite to eat or drink.

A sallow man with hair the color and consistency of sun-bleached straw stands behind the bar aimlessly wiping a glass down with a dingy cloth. He doesn't acknowledge or seem to notice when the group enters.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 18, 2020)

*Pogo lets out a sigh of relief as he feels the warmth of the tavern. The blue skin Gesani walks up to the bar and looks at the sallow man.*

*One glass of water please bar keep!*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2020)

“Can someone draw me a bath?” Samara inquires.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

The other patrons of note include a couple who sit at a table with dishes that have long since been emptied, three women in colorful clothes who sit huddled together at the far side of the room, and a blonde man with brown eyes and an easy smile who sits nearest the door against the wall at a table much too large for himself. He calls out to the five of your, raising a gloved hand. 

*"Water? A bath--you sure that you don't want a flagon of wine, travelers? My treat?" *He asks.

Besides him no one else moves to respond to the party, though one of the three women glances over toward the door as they enter and speak, looks them up and down and then turns back to whatever she was doing before with the other two women.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 18, 2020)

*Pogo walks over to the man offering the drink  and and says.*

*your treat?
That is a kind offer, and to whom would we owe this generosity to? Mr??*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2020)

Kieran looks around the tavern once they enter, it wasn't particularly different than a number of others he had been to over the last year.  As the others begin to break up and gather requests and attention he slips over to a corner to observe for a while.  He slips his lute off of his back, pulls a chair aside, and begins strumming idly, providing a quiet background ambiance.  He gives a careful eye to the patrons already in the establishment, none of them jump out immediately as of particular note, but he is content to observe a while before making any serious decisions.

It's a subtle and well practiced art, both attracting attention by way of his music, and blending in to the background to be not worthy of attention.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> “Can someone draw me a bath?” Samara inquires.



*Pogo turns to Samara and said.*

if you can find a empty bathtub I can draw you a bath real quick. You’ll just have to heat it up.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Water? A bath--you sure that you don't want a flagon of wine, travelers? My treat?" *He asks.


“Do I have to choose?” Samara says trying to show a little charisma.


makeoutparadise said:


> if you can find a empty bathtub I can draw you a bath real quick. You’ll just have to heat it up.


“Unfortunately I can only freeze it”


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 18, 2020)

"*A flagon of wine sounds wonderful.*" Leon approaches the man offering Wine and sits down opposite of him, "*My name is Leon of Akros, the famed hoplite racer.*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

The kindly looking man's smile deepens and he waves a hand toward where Kieran sits playing. *"Our friend here is making with the lively tunes and there's a warm fire in the hearth, surly you'd have a bit of time to spare for the son of the Burgomaster." *

*"It's plain to see you lot aren't from around here,"* he says. His smile wavers slightly as he eyes Pogo, but he manages to hold the expression, then he turns to address Leon. *"My name is Ismark Kolyanovich--" *

Ismark moves to stand, sliding the chair out behind him to make room for his legs behind the table. He gives a curt bow with one hand tucked behind his back. With him standing now you can see that his clothes look to have been fine once upon a time, but they are aged and the colors have bleed together some.

He raises his hand, his index and middle fingers aimed up.* "Arik, a pitcher of Champagne du le Stomp please." *

Until then there had been the faint sound of conversation between the three women at the table on the other side of the room, but upon hearing Ismark's order they turn and stare.

*"There might be very little of the good stuff left, but it's a special occasion. We have visitors." *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 19, 2020)

*And what is it exactly do you do for a living Master Kolyanovich?

**Pogo asks taking a seat nearby.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 19, 2020)

"*That sounds most generous Ismark!*"

Leon turns Arik with a similar gesture, "*I could use a warm meal and a warm room as well.*"

Turning back to Ismark Leon says in an almost joking matter, "*I tell you Ismark I see the strangest things around here. Just recently, I was asked by an armless-armored-wood-man retrieve his stolen arms from a bunch of roach creatures. Sound strange right?*" he says this mostly as way to watch Ismark's reaction, as if recounts events the way one might tell a big fish a big fish story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> “Do I have to choose?” Samara says trying to show a little charisma.


A woman from the table where the three women gets to her feet, shambling over. She's got thick, raven hair and eyes that seem to glow like emeralds. She is tall and has dark tan skin, as do the other two women she was sitting with and there's more color in her outfit that you've seen in the whole of the town thus far. 

*"Well, if you want a hot bath it's going to take some time for us to get it warm for you," *the woman says. There's a hint of something in her words, a slight accent that doesn't seem to match that of Ismark or anyone else you've heard.* "Sorry, I'm one of the owners here. My sisters and I. I'm Alenka. And these are my younger sisters Maribel and Sorvia."*


From left to right: _Alenka, Sorvia, and Maribel
_​*"If Ismark the lesser here is willing to pay for this fine wine, you'd be remiss not to partake of one of the finest drinks in all of any world is out there,"* said Alenka. She leans closer to Samara and says this last part in a loud whisper. *"They say that the gods themselves used to cross the blackness of existence just to buy a barrel." *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *And what is it exactly do you do for a living Master Kolyanovich?
> 
> 
> **Pogo asks taking a seat nearby.*



*"I'm the son of the Burgomaster, though with my old man coming into his twilight years it seems more and more like I am taking on his responsibilities," *said Ismark


_A Burgomaster is basically like the chief of a town, it's an old British term derived from German. _


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "*That sounds most generous Ismark!*"
> 
> Leon turns Arik with a similar gesture, "*I could use a warm meal and a warm room as well.*"
> 
> Turning back to Ismark Leon says in an almost joking matter, "*I tell you Ismark I see the strangest things around here. Just recently, I was asked by an armless-armored-wood-man retrieve his stolen arms from a bunch of roach creatures. Sound strange right?*" he says this mostly as way to watch Ismark's reaction, as if recounts events the way one might tell a big fish a big fish story.



At the mention of the name _Ismark the Lesser, _his expression darkens just a little. His easy smile returns quickly enough. *"An armless man made of wood and metal? You've met Dirk--some blokes around here call him the automatic man. We don't really know how he's moving around like that and all, but I figure it has something to do with the Witch. Dirk is nothing to be scared of, from what I can tell, but I don't know about these roaches taking his arms. It was the Kobolds. They've been a menace around here for some time and they steal food and goods--would take the take the milk right out of a mother's tits if they could find a way I'm sure."*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A woman from the table where the three women gets to her feet, shambling over. She's got thick, raven hair and eyes that seem to glow like emeralds. She is tall and has dark tan skin, as do the other two women she was sitting with and there's more color in her outfit that you've seen in the whole of the town thus far.
> 
> *"Well, if you want a hot bath it's going to take some time for us to get it warm for you," *the woman says. There's a hint of something in her words, a slight accent that doesn't seem to match that of Ismark or anyone else you've heard.* "Sorry, I'm one of the owners here. My sisters and I. I'm Alenka. And these are my younger sisters Maribel and Sorvia."*
> 
> ...


Goose bumps appear on Samara’s arms because of the woman’s close proximity. “Well I guess it would be foolish to let the opportunity pass”.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 20, 2020)

"I come from a world where gods walk among mortals. The Forge God Purphoros makes living servants made out metal on his forge and gives them life. Whoever made him probably did something similar."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 20, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I'm the son of the Burgomaster, though with my old man coming into his twilight years it seems more and more like I am taking on his responsibilities," *said Ismark
> 
> 
> _A Burgomaster is basically like the chief of a town, it's an old British term derived from German. _


*Ah so you must know all the comings and goings of the town and everyone in it.
Tell me is there any recent gossip or news we new comers to this town should be aware of? Any strange goings ons or Villains we shouldn’t cross?*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Goose bumps appear on Samara’s arms because of the woman’s close proximity. *“Well I guess it would be foolish to let the opportunity pass”.*


*
The woman leaves your general area, moving back past the table with the other two women at it and off toward the stairs. "We'll prepare the bath and I figure the rooms for these travelers?"* she asks without waiting to actually hear the answer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> "I come from a world where gods walk among mortals. The Forge God Purphoros makes living servants made out metal on his forge and gives them life. Whoever made him probably did something similar."


Ismark does a strange thing as you mention another world, his eyes glaze over briefly and he seems to process it, before falling right back into his normal grinning self. 

He turns to answer Pogo. 



makeoutparadise said:


> *Ah so you must know all the comings and goings of the town and everyone in it.
> Tell me is there any recent gossip or news we new comers to this town should be aware of? Any strange goings ons or Villains we shouldn’t cross?*



*"Well there's Dirk, he's been here for some time now, but no real villains. Unless you mean the Kobolds and they're more like pests. There's tell of many strangers coming over the years, really, but most die or vanish before too long. A few settle down and take up residence like the Witch. Those of them that can deal with Lord Strahd, that is."* 

Ismark leans down closer to the table as he says this last part, his eyes looking toward the windows to either side as if he expects some one to burst in at the mention of the name.

Arik shambles out with anything that has been ordered and leaves it on the vacant table just to the right of Ismark's.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 21, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ismark does a strange thing as you mention another world, his eyes glaze over briefly and he seems to process it, before falling right back into his normal grinning self.
> 
> He turns to answer Pogo.
> 
> ...


*Matching Ismark’s whisper Pogo said.*

*and who might this lord be?*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Matching Ismark’s whisper Pogo said.*
> 
> *and who might this lord be?*


*"Lord Strahd von Zarovich, surely you've heard of him. He's the vampire who rules over this land and has for some centuries now. He isn't often in the village here, but his castle can be seen to the North. You'd do well to avoid that place, travelers," *Ismark said. 

Out in the street there is a hollow chime, like the ringing of a distant bell. Ismark refills his glass, downs it in one go and gathers his things. He gives Samara a curt bow and then gives the two remaining women at the table a nod. *"I didn't realize the time, I must be going." *

He offers out his hand to Pogo and Leon, and raises an arm to wave to Kieran. *"It was nice speaking with you all. Don't be strangers--you might even want to come by the manor...if you have time after dealing with our kobold problem." *

With that he's out the door in a hurry, there's a burst of chilly air that floods through the place, weaving its way through until it's absorbed into the warmth of the room. 

Ismark has left the wine and some food that was ordered here, besides what was ordered by anyone in the party there is a small cauldron of strew with a ladle in it and four small bowls off to the side. There's part of a tankard of beer left and a fresh loaf of what smells like cinnamon bread. To top all of this off there is a plate filled with chopped of fowl of some kind, but you're not sure if it is chicken or some other variety.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

_Moving things along a little bit.
_
The party spends the rest of their time enjoying the food and drink left by the generous Ismark. Those who take a drink of the wine find it to be shockingly flavorful, medium bodied, and with a lingering hint of some fruit that you can't quiet place (unless you want to roll for it). 

After the late dinner and after the party parts ways everyone goes off to their rooms. Samara finds a full tub of warm water waiting for her in her room, left by her owner. 

Sleep comes slowly to most this night. With Samara and Kieran finding themselves in dreams where they are alone in a misty void without direction or purpose. In Kieran's case there's something else in the mist with him. 

*Perception Check for Kieran:*
17

He can almost make the being out, a long body that slithers through the mist at lightning speed to the point that it threatens to part the dark gray mass of clouds from force of movement alone, but whenever the clouds dissipate it is gone too quickly to see. There is a whisper in a tongue that sounds ancient and is uncomfortable to listen to. The voice comes from every direction and no where all at once. 

Samara finds herself staring at the back of a familiar figure, one that she knows to be Arthur. Before she can even turn or call out he's gone again and the mist is creeping back in to fill the void left by him. 

Leon, Samara, Kieran, and Eugene awaken to a blood curdling scream. A second later there's a follow up that is even louder and longer.  Then there is someone in the street pleading, but their voice is muffled through the walls of the inn rooms. 

_You're all upstairs, Pogo, you have completely missed this sound, though the others might wake you up. The windows are thin and dirty and genuinely hard to see out of, but it also sounds like the sound came from the opposite side of the building to the North.
_


*The red circle is about where the sound seems to be coming* from as best your ears can tell, *the party is situated in rooms inside of the green box. *

_*So how should we start things off? *_


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2020)

Eugene wakes to a scream. then another Not unusual in the manor, but a little out of place here. In no great hurry he stretches and moves out of bed. Maybe someone needs a heal...ugh....he hated how that was his first instinct

((Do the windows open?))


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2020)

Samara quickly bolts out of bed crouching on the floor upon hearing the first scream. She quickly stands up and leaves her room meandering through the halls she passes the other rooms in the hall hearing the familiar sound of people scrambling out of their beds she accounted three but was missing one. Making her way to the end of the hall she flings open Pogo’s door “Get up we need to see what that was” she says. She waited for a response but didn’t get one which is weird because she knew she had awoken him. She takes a moment to figure out what the problem could be until she feels the breeze touch her naked back. “Oh” she whispers before running back to her room to slip on clothes. She wasn’t embarrassed just a little annoyed with herself.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2020)

Leon doesn't waist any time when he wakes up. He spends 1 action to put on his shield after wards he uses an interact to grab his shield and the rest of this movement to walk to the window in his room.

On the next action he uses his shield to make a shove attack vs with Window (1d20+5 when I can roll it) with his shield.

Once the window is busted. Once he Window is busted open he jumps out the Window with a shield and spear in hand in nothing but his loincloth and moves in the direction of the of the scream.

(Acrobatics is also 1d20+5. I'll roll when I have time to edit.)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

If anyone were present to watch Kieran's reaction to the scream they might describe him as oddly resigned.  Efficiently and quietly he dressed and gathered his gear and he moved out into the hall to find Samara (and presumably Pogo)  also rousing and making ready.

If they were to read his mind they would find his thoughts lingering briefly on the dream, and the figure within it.  Though they would also probably be disturbed to know that such a dream, while mildly uncomfortable, paled in comparison to other things he had been subjected to.

At the sound of the crash from Leon's room he crouches slightly and hisses to anyone present, "we're under attack?  Gather up everyone you can and make way to the common room.  Should be the best option to rally a defense."  Ignoring his own advice he'll rush to Leon's door and open it, to get a feel for what the situation is.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2020)

Kieran would find a Leon's bag with most of his belongings in the bag near the bed with a sack next to it. His shield is missing along with the spear, the quiver was left behind with the Javalins in it.

The dog left in the room would drop down from looking where Leon Jumped out the window. He's a trained dog but he's not being handled, so he might follow Keiran and others now that the doors open, but might jump out the window also if it thought it warranted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

Vergil said:


> Eugene wakes to a scream. then another Not unusual in the manor, but a little out of place here. In no great hurry he stretches and moves out of bed. Maybe someone needs a heal...ugh....he hated how that was his first instinct
> 
> ((Do the windows open?))


The windows are very narrow and decorative and though it looks like they used to open, the mechanism to do so seems to be gone. They’re the kind of window where the glass rotates to let air pass around both sides. 

There’d be no way for a medium creature to fit through one even if they did.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 22, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Samara quickly bolts out of bed crouching on the floor upon hearing the first scream. She quickly stands up and leaves her room meandering through the halls she passes the other rooms in the hall hearing the familiar sound of people scrambling out of their beds she accounted three but was missing one. Making her way to the end of the hall she flings open Pogo’s door “Get up we need to see what that was” she says. She waited for a response but didn’t get one which is weird because she knew she had awoken him. She takes a moment to figure out what the problem could be until she feels the breeze touch her naked back. “Oh” she whispers before running back to her room to slip on clothes. She wasn’t embarrassed just a little annoyed with herself.


( 16+1 = 17 Perception)
*Pogo sat up in his bed at the sound of Samara bursting into his room. Thankfully his room was dark and all he could see was the light from the hall way and the dark outline of a naked woman in his door way. The stunned water Gesani paused for a moment* 

*Lady Samara...I...*

*But upon hearing the second scream he quickly jumped into action. taking time to put his clothes on and get his sword.* 

*No time to lose then! 
*
*Pogo quickly brushed past Samara and ran down the hall to go outside.*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

If Leon's not bursting out the window Kieran will instead make his way out with the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

By now it's past midnight and the streets are dark, you find the source of the sound in the space north of the Blood of the Vine and in between the next set of buildings. There's a woman who's dark hair blends into the misty night on the ground in the muddy street, she's back moving backwards on her hands and feet, the butt of her night dress dragging the ground. 

In front of her are three figures, one of them is bent over and there seems to be a wooden crate at the woman's feet. Through the mist it's hard to make out much as the only nearby light is small hanging lantern. Upon seeing the scene, Leon's dog loses it and starts barking frantically and aggressively.


*Spoiler*: _Kieran, Samara, anyone else with Dark Vision_ 



 You can see more of the three figures, they're wearing simple clothes, but the clothes seem to be covering nothing but bone. And their heads are skinless: no eyes, no hair, just bare skulls with simple leather caps placed upon them. They are unarmed from the look of it


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2020)

So how does this combat thing work lol


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2020)

((*sigh* Nevermind))

Instead of busting the window out and jumping out all cool Leon puts his shield on and grabs his spear and comes running out the front door in nothing but his loin cloth. Since the door's open the dog follows him out the front door.

(By the way, Transylvania is the place where they have windows in the middle of roof shingles that look like eyes peering our, so after learning how small the windows are I'm picturing something like that now)

Leon can't see well in the dark, but he moves in with his shield raised to interposed between the figures an the woman.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

EvilMoogle: [ roll 1d20+3  = 8 [HASHTAG]#Initiative[/HASHTAG] ]
(No idea how to do the fancy image thing people do, roll's in the private channel)

Kieran steps forward into the clearing and begins a slow, sharply accented eldritch chant.  Green glowing energy begins to flow form the tip of his cane and he raises it up slightly, allowing tendrils to flow down the black rod like snakes attempting to flee confinement.  His chant becomes more jarring and uncomfortable to hear as the energy reaches the bottom of the cane and with an abrupt motion he hurls the energy into the air above the courtyard.

The sky cracks asunder spilling out brilliant emerald light into the clearing and a mass of black writhing tentacles begin to stretch out from within the cracks, rapidly churning as if tasting the air for the first time in their countless millennia of imprisonment.

While he continues his eldritch chant Kieran locks eyes on the woman and sends a firm telepathic urging, _get to your feet, flee into the inn!
_
[Kieran casts "Silent Image," he has the Warlock ability "Awakened Mind" to be able to telepathically communicate without needing to share a language, so long as they understand any language]


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2020)

{Alric4346 rolls 1d20+3 = 5 for Initiative.}

Going after Kieran, since Leon can now see the Skeletons he doesn't waist any time and starts attacking. First attack with his spear.


Alric4346 rolls 1d20+5 = 25
Alric4346: Nat 20!
Alric4346 rolls 2d6+3 = 8

As a bonus action she does a shove attack with his shield using his athletics contested by the Targets Athletics or Acrobatics.

Alric4346 rolls 1d20+5 = 8

If shove attack succeeds he'll knock his target prone and action surge to attack again with Advantage, otherwise this doesn't happen.

Alric4346 rolls 1d20+5 = 11
Alric4346 rolls 1d20+5 = 13
Alric4346 rolls d6+3 = 4

13 With advantage on the second attack if it comes up, otherwise save it for later.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2020)

Eugene frowns at the sound of a window shattering and casually walks down the stairs and leisurely strolls to the sounds of screaming. If anything he wanted to give a good telling off to the things that woke him up. Couldnt people suffer in silence? And why does it always have to be in the middle of the night? Oh yes they were getting a good talking to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo tries his best to peer through the darkness. Quietly he says.*
> 
> Can anyone see whats going on?!


Moogle’s cast light


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2020)

Initiative (7) 1d20+2

Flinging her hand out Samara casts witch bolt 
Hit (16) 1d20+6
damage (16) 1d20+12

Magic flies from the sorcerer’s hand seeking its target!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 22, 2020)

(*Pogo rolls 1D20+1 = 12  for initiative)*

*On his turn, pogo Pulls out his Rapier and moves to attack one of the three skeletons he is closes to and attacks if able.*
For his attack attempt

*(Pogo rolls 1D20+4+1 = 12 ) to hit*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

(8 initative)

Presuming the skeletons aren't fleeing in terror Kieran will pick whichever one looks to be the most direct threat to the woman (or, if she is safe, to a non-melee party member) and teach it the true horrors of that which lives beyond the beyond.

Eldritch Blast Attack: [ d20+6 = 24 ] , Damage: [ d10+4 = 13 ] (Force)

Once again Kieran chants, his words not-right and of odd tempo.  Green energy works its way up from the base of his cane to gather at the tip and then, with a quick thrust, it lances out as his target in a brutal blast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

_Hey all you cool cats and kittens. So it’s first combat and here’s how we’re going to do this so things don’t get too messy. We’re going to resolve the two actions taken before anyone needed to roll initiative and then we’re going to start the turn order._

Leon and Kieran are burst out of the tavern/inn into the street and round the corner with the others close behind. After everyone has time to assess the scene, it’s Leon who moves in closer to help the woman, stepping in between her and the assailants to use his shield as a cover to keep her from being assaulted.

The Kieran uses silent image to pain the screen a pale green shade of eerie light illuminating the entirety of this corner of the block. In the dull light, Leon and the others who couldn’t see before find themselves staring down three skeletons who are shambling around the street.

The dark haired woman rolls over onto her hands and knees and pounces to her feet, running for the Inn with a look of terror and confusion playing over her face.

Eugene actually has just missed the rest of the party rushing out, but he makes his way slowly down to the lobby and out through the doors to see what all the commotion is. As he passes Arik, the man barely makes a move or even seems to notice him.

*Initiative Order:*
Skeleton 1 - 20
Skeleton 2 - 17
Pogo - 12
Kieran - 8
Samara - 7
Skeleton 3 - 7
Leon - 5
—Eugene TBD

The first of the Skeletons, the one nearest to Leon goes to try and grab the crate from the ground and starts trying to put the items back into the crate. There are various vials and jars of liquids and powders laying all over the street.  Skeleton (2) just watches his buddy with what might have, had he still been alive and had any kind of will, been an expression of curiosity. He doesn’t advance on, or seem to pay Leon any heed.

Pogo rushes in from the side and strikes out at the Skeleton in front of Leon with his rapier, but the thin bladed sword passes right through its clothes and between its ribs. The skeleton looks up from his task of gathering things on the ground and then looks at his two compatriots.

Just as Pogo retracts his arm and with it, his sword, Kieran lets out a burst of green colored energy that hits the skeleton Pogo had just attempted to stab. The skeleton turns to see where the beam came from, looking dead at Kieran before its bones are scattered through the mud as the eldritch blast tears though him.

Samara, assessing the scene with the aid of Kieran’s light illusion, raises her hand and looses a bolt of brilliant blue energy. A crackle of thunder reverberates through the street as the second skeleton, the one who had been watching the other do its task is hit with the energy from Samara’s witch bolt, blowing a hole through his clothes and sternum before causing his bones to collapse in a pile.

The final skeleton, seemingly out to cut its losses quickly grabs the crate without putting anything back into it and tries to run. Leon moves from his position where he had been protecting the woman and, since the skeleton has his back to him now, he is attacking without it having the chance to even mount a meager defense, not that Leon needed the help.

*Roll to confirm crit:*
1D20+5 => 14

_So the rules for Crits that I kind of want to use is a little it different. When someone crits they’ll roll normally and then apply the max result plus any modifiers to their attack, this is the 4e crit rule and it basically assures that we’ll never end up with someone rolling a 3 on a times 3 crit. For Leon’s example, he rolled an 8, his dice is a 2d6 which has a max of 12, so 12+8, plus his modifier which is 3 would give him a damage of 23. _

Leon punches through the skeleton at the spine, his spear bursting out of its bones of its chest, where the heart would have been and tearing through its clothes. He rips the spear aside and shatters the skeleton to the ground causing it to drop the box and spill its contents all over the street.

_*END OF COMBAT*_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2020)

Kieran's cane pulses with green energy one more time as he inspects the area for any other threats, or any sign of what might have been commanding the skeletons (passive perception 10), assuming he sees nothing the energy fades.  He'll leave the creepy hellscape illusion in the air as it's the only light at the moment.

He's torn between investigating the box and the woman however after a moment the living wins priority in his mind.  He adjusts his clothes to make sure he's properly presentable and enters the inn to check on the woman.

"Are you okay?"  He says in his best earnest tone.  "I'm Kieran, things seem to have calmed down for now, is there anything you need?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2020)

Leon picks up the Crate and carries it back inside where he can. It's a bit clumsy picking it up with a shield and spear, but not unmanageable with someone as used to these implements as himself. Once he carries the box into the inn he leaves it for the others to examine as they wish while he goes up stairs to change.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

*Lighting a torch from his kit, Pogo goes over to a pile of bones Belonging to one of the skeletons. To examine and rummage through the clothes and pile. Skeletons Don’t animate on their own. Was this the work of the Vampire Lord the man at the in. Spoke of?*

*(Pogo rolls 1D20 -1=13 for Insight)*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

*Inside the Inn and Tavern: *



EvilMoogle said:


> Kieran's cane pulses with green energy one more time as he inspects the area for any other threats, or any sign of what might have been commanding the skeletons (passive perception 10), assuming he sees nothing the energy fades.  He'll leave the creepy hellscape illusion in the air as it's the only light at the moment.
> 
> He's torn between investigating the box and the woman however after a moment the living wins priority in his mind.  He adjusts his clothes to make sure he's properly presentable and enters the inn to check on the woman.
> 
> "Are you okay?"  He says in his best earnest tone.  "I'm Kieran, things seem to have calmed down for now, is there anything you need?"



The woman who looks to be in her early twenties or late teens has large eyes has already found her composure by the time that Kieran arrives, she's sitting at a table near the fireplace, though the logs that used to be there are now reduced to coals. She shakes her head after he speaks and there's a peculiar thing--under her night dress where there should be clothes for sleeping in Kieran spots the bust line of a dress. The girl clutches the hem of her garment and pulls it shut, hiding the clothes beneath.

She shakes her head.* "I'm Gertruda. I was looking for--some fresh air. I just had to get out of the house for a bit. Then those stupid things came around the corner and scared me." *

Then she blinks absently as if noticing something.* "You're a musician?" *She says with a small chuckle as she shifts uneasily. She rests her elbow on the table, bringing her hand up near her face. Her fingers move against her neck subtly, almost like they're flenching the way a dying spider moves.

*"Actually, could you play me something?" *





strongarm85 said:


> Leon picks up the Crate and carries it back inside where he can. It's a bit clumsy picking it up with a shield and spear, but not unmanageable with someone as used to these implements as himself. Once he carries the box into the inn he leaves it for the others to examine as they wish while he goes up stairs to change.



The crate is heavy enough that it could be easily seen why it gave the skeletons a little trouble. The things inside are mostly stored in bags in jars. Among the item there is a small folded piece of parchment. Ink can be seen bleeding through the waxy, yellow surface of it as you bring it inside into the light.

Arik is still behind the bar cleaning glasses, either oblivious to the commotion outside of completely unfazed by it. Kieran is speaking to a woman in the corner, the woman from the street. As Leon heads up stairs he spots Eugene.


*Spoiler*: _The Note, if you choose to read it_ 



_Here are things you requested, Lady Windore. I enclosed extra extra crickets, powdered corn meal, and gauze.

~ Bildrath Cantemir, CEO and Propriater of Bildrath's Mercantile_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Lighting a torch from his kit, Pogo goes over to a pile of bones Belonging to one of the skeletons. To examine and rummage through the clothes and pile. Skeletons Don’t animate on their own. Was this the work of the Vampire Lord the man at the in. Spoke of?*
> 
> *(Pogo rolls 1D20 -1=13 for Insight)*


There's no indication of who they're working for from what you can see, though the clothes they are wearing seem to have been specifically bought for them to wear and weren't old enough or ragged enough to be burial clothes. Also the skeletons are pristinely kept, like someone has cleaned them and possibly even made sure to bleach them. It's hard to tell in the darkness, but they seem to have a brightness to them. 

The things they dropped on the ground appear to be a mixture of every day items and odd bits like jars of ground up plants of some kind and a little satchel of feathers.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's no indication of who they're working for from what you can see, though the clothes they are wearing seem to have been specifically bought for them to wear and weren't old enough or ragged enough to be burial clothes. Also the skeletons are pristinely kept, like someone has cleaned them and possibly even made sure to bleach them. It's hard to tell in the darkness, but they seem to have a brightness to them.
> 
> The things they dropped on the ground appear to be a mixture of every day items and odd bits like jars of ground up plants of some kind and a little satchel of feathers.


*Pogo takes a jar of ground up plants, the satchel of feathers, and a skull of one of the skeletons. Putting them in his bag. Standing up and wiping his hands on his pants. Pogo turns to Samara and says.*

Whelp, our work here is done

*Pogo walks back to the inn.*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 23, 2020)

Kieran slips the lute off his back with well practiced habit and strums idly at it allowing some soft and pleasant folk music to drift across the room.  "Gertruda?  A pleasure to meet you.  It does appear a fine night for a walk."  He keeps his tone soft and comforting.

He has his own musings, though he doesn't think pointing them out to Gertruda will do much good.  "I tend to travel a lot, a bit of a wanderer, so I can appreciate the need for a stroll now an then.  What direction did your feet take you tonight?"  He shifts his strumming slightly, bridging down into a lower key, just enough to keep things fresh.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

Walking inside the Inn and Pogo pulls out the pristine white bone skull and turned to Kieran saying 

*You wouldn’t happen to know anything about necromancy or the dead would you Kieran?*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 23, 2020)

Kieran glances over at Pogo and replies, keeping his tone gentle so as to not disrupt the woman.  "I know many stories of the dead, even a few of the _un_dead.  My magical talents run in other directions though," he answers honestly.  "I'm afraid if you're looking for academic answers I won't be of much help."

History check, because why not:  Does Kieran know anything useful in this situation?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> @Vergil
> *Pogo looks around for Eugene*
> 
> *Eugene? You’re a cleric aren’t you? Could you cast detect magic on this skull to determine what or who raised it?*


_Your character may not know this, but just to let you know. Detect magic would come back basically showing that a spell had been cast and the school of magic it belonged to, Necromancy obviously, but it wouldn't be able to tell who did the casting._


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _Your character may not know this, but just to let you know. Detect magic would come back basically showing that a spell had been cast and the school of magic it belonged to, Necromancy obviously, but it wouldn't be able to tell who did the casting._


Opp nvm then


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

@Cardboard Tube Knight Are the three women awake then and at the bar?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 23, 2020)

Leon comes down wearing a Tunic. His clothes look comfortable but light for the cool dreary weather of Barrovia. 

When he comes down we reads the Letter in the box and asks, "Does anyone know of a Lady Windore? There is someone in town that sells provisions, that's probably Bildrath Cantemir? Those things were holding this box meant for the Lady provided by Bildrath maybe. Sounds like this was some sort of order maybe. Like if they were controlled skeletons trying to do their job or something."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

> New
> @makeoutparadise you find one of the three women awake, though she is not the same one that Samara was speaking to before. This one is much younger.


*Pogo Approaches the woman and asks.*

*Tell me good lady, is it custom here in Barovia to have your nights punctuated by the sounds of screams?
*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Kieran slips the lute off his back with well practiced habit and strums idly at it allowing some soft and pleasant folk music to drift across the room.  "Gertruda?  A pleasure to meet you.  It does appear a fine night for a walk."  He keeps his tone soft and comforting.
> 
> He has his own musings, though he doesn't think pointing them out to Gertruda will do much good.  "I tend to travel a lot, a bit of a wanderer, so I can appreciate the need for a stroll now an then.  What direction did your feet take you tonight?"  He shifts his strumming slightly, bridging down into a lower key, just enough to keep things fresh.



Gertruda sways back and forth to the music absently, the hand that was on her neck drops back to rest in her lap. *"I didn't get far, not far at all. Our family's manor is right up the road there,"* she points, though not in any real direction.* "Most folk wouldn't dare go outside in the dark, but it doesn't worry me so much." *



strongarm85 said:


> Leon comes down wearing a Tunic. His clothes look comfortable but light for the cool dreary weather of Barrovia.
> 
> When he comes down we reads the Letter in the box and asks, "Does anyone know of a Lady Windore? There is someone in town that sells provisions, that's probably Bildrath Cantemir? Those things were holding this box meant for the Lady provided by Bildrath maybe. Sounds like this was some sort of order maybe. Like if they were controlled skeletons trying to do their job or something."



Arik looks to Leon and then back down to his glasses to continue cleaning. It's unclear if he's even changed which glass he is cleaning. 

One of the women from before, Sorvia, is at the bar reading a book. She still has her hair wrapped, but has changed into night clothes. Her legs dangle out in the air in front of the stool, unable to reach the ground. *"Lady Windore is a witch or wizard, depending on who you ask," *Sorvia says without even bothering to look in the direction of Leon or the others. *"She lives out south and sends her skeletons into town to pick up goods and deliver items. They're generally well behaved for undead she has her helper watch over them." *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo Approaches the woman and asks.*
> 
> *Tell me good lady, is it custom here in Barovia to have your nights punctuated by the sounds of screams?*


Sorvia turns away from her book as Pogo approaches, there's a glimmer in her eye caused by the light of the fireplace on the opposite side of the room. 

*"Occasionally the Lord will come down from his castle to feed. He rarely kills them and there's not a bit anyone can do about that," *Sorvia says. Then she glances to where Kieran and Gertruda are. *"Some lasses here seem to welcome his bite even." *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorvia turns away from her book as Pogo approaches, there's a glimmer in her eye caused by the light of the fireplace on the opposite side of the room.
> 
> *"Occasionally the Lord will come down from his castle to feed. He rarely kills them and there's not a bit anyone can do about that," *Sorvia says. Then she glances to where Kieran and Gertruda are. *"Some lasses here seem to welcome his bite even." *



*Pogo searches in Sorvia’s face for any expression of fear or distress at the idea of their lord coming down in the dead of night and taking villagers.*

*I see... and, has he ever fed on you or your family? Or Does he Have a Specific type?
*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 23, 2020)

Samara enters the room having intently listened at a doorway. She sits down at the table for better comfort.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo searches in Sorvia’s face for any expression of fear or distress at the idea of their lord coming down in the dead of night and taking villagers.*
> 
> *I see... and, has he ever fed on you or your family? Or Does he Have a Specific type?*


Sorvia laughs. *"The Lord prefers the women of the village, it seems. There's something about us Vishanti he finds makes us ill suited to make our way into his embrace." *

Sorvia points to Samara. *"Dark hair, skin like the mists...your friend there, well you may want to keep her close." *Sorvia lifts her drink off of the bar and finishes it in one go.* "The hour is late though, if there's no other questions..." *she holds waiting to see if anyone has anything else to ask.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorvia laughs. *"The Lord prefers the women of the village, it seems. There's something about us Vishanti he finds makes us ill suited to make our way into his embrace." *
> 
> Sorvia points to Samara. *"Dark hair, skin like the mists...your friend there, well you may want to keep her close." *Sorvia lifts her drink off of the bar and finishes it in one go.* "The hour is late though, if there's no other questions..." *she holds waiting to see if anyone has anything else to ask.


*I do have one more question, since we stopped the lord from feeding tonight will he be interested in trying to take the woman again or perhaps even, come for us?*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *I do have one more question, since we stopped the lord from feeding tonight will he be interested in trying to take the woman again or perhaps even, come for us?*


*"You didn't interrupt Lord Strahd, not that he would bother with the likes of you, you interrupted Lady Windore. She's less likely to come down here herself, but I would be on the lookout if she finds out you smashed up her things and took her groceries." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 23, 2020)

Leon begins putting two and two together, "*I have a feeling we'll be seeing Lady Windore soon. Dirk mentioned a witch nearby that was going to help him with his arms. I'm pretty sure they're one in the same if she's sending skeletons for their. I don't think you'd send Skeletons on an errand if they had to go far. We'll bring the goods to Dirk in the morning and try to explain ourselves before we set off for his arms. I say we throw in a few gold to cover her losses or purchase replacement supplies for what's not salvageable.*"

He turns the girl and says, "*Are you hurt? Did the Skeletons do anything to you? What you doing out in the middle of the night? Do your parents know you're out this late?*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> Leon begins putting two and two together, "*I have a feeling we'll be seeing Lady Windore soon. Dirk mentioned a witch nearby that was going to help him with his arms. I'm pretty sure they're one in the same if she's sending skeletons for their. I don't think you'd send Skeletons on an errand if they had to go far. We'll bring the goods to Dirk in the morning and try to explain ourselves before we set off for his arms. I say we throw in a few gold to cover her losses or purchase replacement supplies for what's not salvageable.*"
> 
> He turns the girl and says, "*Are you hurt? Did the Skeletons do anything to you? What you doing out in the middle of the night? Do your parents know you're out this late?*"



*"Dirk? He's the wooden vagrant who loiters around the old church. He's a bit strange, he is." *

And when she hears him ask what she was doing out in the middle of the night she explains herself again, though this time her voice wavers. *"I was just on a walk. The skeleton didn't touch me--I just didn't expect to see it that up close. It didn't even seem to be aware I was there."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

Edit: *She also tells you that she is a grown woman of 20 years and chides you for thinking her a child. *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 23, 2020)

Samara takes the woman’s words at heart reminding herself to stay on her guard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2020)

*“I really should, be getting back home. My mother will get worried,”* Gertruda explains to Kieran. *“Thank you for the song,” *she adds as she rises to her feet. She keeps the night clothes bundled tight, holding them shut with her hands in an effort to hide the other clothed underneath. 

With her gone, the activity fades from the common room and everyone returns to their respective positions for the night. 

Morning comes without event. There is a breakfast in the tavern, brunt bread sausage with blackened edges. Sorvia is at the bar reading the same book, though she’s gone through a significant number of pages since the previous night.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2020)

*Pogo sees that she is reading as he eats at the table and says* 

*Sorvia, what is it you're reading there?*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 26, 2020)

*"Nothing of any real importance--a tragically romantic tale of a woman who falls for a man cursed for eternity because of his wickedness,"* Sorvia says. 

*"If you would like a bit of breakfast there is still plenty left or something could be prepared for the road...that is, if you have somewhere of importance to be." *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2020)

*Pogo took a few bits of sausage and toast and made himself a sandwich. He then quickly left the inn. Heading for dirk so that they could start off on their adventure.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 26, 2020)

Leon makes it downstairs in his full hoplite armor.





Following shortly behind him is his dog. It has some kind of odd pack saddle on it's back. Leon as he comes down is carrying the crate of stuff for the witch. He stops by to eat some breakfast for himself. He removes his helmet to eat and eats with all the manners necessary to make sure you don't end up wearing your breakfast on your armor. He eats quickly and finishes quickly, "*I'm going to run this box up to Dirk, explain what happened, and come back. See you in 5 minutes.*"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 26, 2020)

Walking into the room Samara casually eyes Sorvia as the woman reads what seems to be a romantic novel. She decides that she would hold a conversation with the woman later but for now she decided it would be best to get the mission out of the way. Taking a couple of bites of food she rises from her seat and out the tavern to look for Dirk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 26, 2020)

Kieran slept until the last possible moment, as was his nature, and grabbed a crust of bread along with whatever was left of breakfast that seemed road-ready.  He had his theories of the woman last night, and they all suggested to him that putting some road between him and the town seemed like a wise move.  He'd head off to Dirk to see what direction that path would lead him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

The group makes their way north through the town. In the light of day the mist holds less sway, though at the edges of the streets there are tendrils of mist licking out from between the buildings. There are more people out and about, most of them are going through their daily tasks. 

As the party passes, some of the townsfolk avert their gaze or even rush to get back inside of their homes and businesses. 

When the group gets to the church and the graveyard they find things much as they had been the previous night. 

((You guys going to look around or go straight in?))


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 27, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The group makes their way north through the town. In the light of day the mist holds less sway, though at the edges of the streets there are tendrils of mist licking out from between the buildings. There are more people out and about, most of them are going through their daily tasks.
> 
> As the party passes, some of the townsfolk avert their gaze or even rush to get back inside of their homes and businesses.
> 
> ...


(Pogo rolls 1d20+3 = 23  For stealth)
I quietly go in....


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Not the stealthy type Samara decides to look around the building first for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2020)

Leon turns to the others nearby,  "Why is he sneaking in?"

"Hey Dirk!" Leon calls out, "We had a run in last night involving a grocery Delivery for a potential mutual friend. We were going to leave stuff here with you and go get your arms!"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Samara facepalms


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

In going in, Pogo finds the church in total disarray. Right in the entrance there are leaves and debris, probably from it blowing through the open door and getting caught in the entryway. It looks as though worship hasn't happened here in some time. The floorboard are scuffed beyond repair and there is a heavy damp smell in the air.

Somewhere through the building there is the squeak of rats and the sounds of movement. 

*"Hey, you guys back already?" *Dirk's voice yells from somewhere deeper in the building as he hears Leon call out. *"Give me a second since I can't open doors." *

Dirk jumps through an already shattered window, his running even without the aid of arms, seems to be perfectly balanced. He lands outside standing upright on the side of the church where the others have approached. In the light of day you can see a little more of the intricate carving in the metal and wood of his body. The lantern above his head isn't one that requires actual fire, but is seemingly dependent on a small crystal within it. 

*"You guys got my arms already? Are they in that box?" *He asks looking to Leon. *"Man, that was fast." *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 27, 2020)

*Pogo comes out of stealth.*

*Yeah about that...we may have stolen Lady Windore’s groceries *


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2020)

"*We haven't left yet actually. We were going to get a nights rest last night when he heard a scream outside the inn. We went to investigate but and saw three skeletons standing over the standing over them, so we acted quickly and took out the skeletons and saved the lass!*" Leon trails off for a second, "*And then we started getting better look around. Turns out the girl was out at night because she wanted to Strahd come take sip, and the skeletons weren't actually attacking the girl, she just ran into them. Also the skeletons probably belong to your witch friend and they came to town in the middle of night to get her groceries. So, before he set off, we figured it would be a good idea to leave the groceries here with you along with a few gold pieces and an explanation as an apology.*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2020)

Dirk chuckles. *"Yeah that sounds like the Witch. She won't often leave her tower or tear herself away from her work, but she's skilled in all sorts of magic. I can hold onto the groceries for you while you get my arms back and then we can deliver them and my guns to the Witch." *

*"Guns...that's a little arm joke--you guys probably don't have guns from the look of it. Guess I'm wasting all my good material." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 28, 2020)

“So are we ready to go retrieve the arms?” Samara asks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2020)

*"To arms!"* Dirk says chuckling. *"Sorry, I would say I could do something to keep my hands occupied so I wasn't flapping my gob all of the time, but I haven't got any."* 

He glances back toward the church building. *"I'm staying here. At this point I would just get in the way, but follow the road out West of town and you'll spot their caves just before you reach the bridge." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 29, 2020)

Samara rolls her eyes at the terrible joke before heading west like Dirk said she hopes the others are behind her.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2020)

Pogo is behind her


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 29, 2020)

As someone in full armor, Leon takes a place at the front of the group so that he can respond to trouble quickly if he needs to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2020)

Leaving from the church and heading out west from the town, you're able to circumvent the path through the town and kind of avoid the more crowded central routes. The weather drier than the previous night and through the fog and clouds overhead the pale shape of the sun can be seen shining down. 

If the party is headed straight there it will take most of the day to make the walk out, the further out from the village Barovia you get, the worst the mud in the road gets and the less tame the path is. Grass and weeds grow up through the middle of the trail. The muddy flats that represented the area closest to the city opened up to more rolling hills as you move west. 

As the group reaches the crest of one hill there's something down the hill from them. A collapsed wagon carriage with parts of it strewn across the ground and smoldering. The large bodies of the horses can be seen collapsed in the mud, though from this distance not much else can be seen. From the top of the hill it's about one hundred feet down to where the carriage is.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 30, 2020)

How thick is the vegetation and/or obstructions around the, road could someone reasonably set up an ambush near the wagon?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2020)

The vegetation is was it to knee high in some areas, right where the road dips at its deepest, where the carriage is there's actually a bit of a low lying area where it looks like the ground is frequently wet--a little too wet for grass to grow in abundance. So there is no tall grass on the immediate sides of the wreck. 

Go ahead and give me a perception roll.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 30, 2020)

I rolled a 16.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 30, 2020)

Alarm bells ring off in Samara’s head as she puts her guard up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> I rolled a 16.



*Spoiler*: _Leon_ 



So here's what you notice right away. There are a few bodies strewn about the ground out there. Most of them are shot through with bolts or arrows. Though some of the stuff cargo seems to be dragged off, much of it is left behind in busted open crates. And some of it must have been dropped leading off to the side of the road. 

Out among the tall grass, where the grass is thickest you spot movement and see another cargo crate that was dropped into the grass--probably while someone was fleeing


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 30, 2020)

"I see movement in the grass over there," Leon tries to subtly nod in the direction of the grass, "I'll go in for a better look, be ready to cover me in case there is an ambush. There is good chance that whatever is over there may have already spotted us." Leon readies his spear and shield and tries to approach quietly and slowly with his shield raised, but does not make a particular effort to be hidden.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 31, 2020)

Samara raise her hand forward ready to unleash a spell in case Leon needed it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 31, 2020)

Kieran nods to Leon and makes his cane ready in case things go crazy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Kieran, Samara and Pogo watch as Leon works his way down hill toward where the movement came from. As Leon closes in on the muddied riverbed the others watch him.


*Spoiler*: _Leon_ 




As he approaches the bottom of the hill he can still see the movement through the thick grass. The creatures are about halfway up the next hill with and they look like nothing he's ever seen before. They're short with round little bald heads and glowing eye. There is also at least four of them up there. They don't seem to be threatening him, but they watch intently.




*Samara Perception Roll:*
21

Not even going to waste my time doing other ones, lol.


*Spoiler*: _Samara_ 



 Off to Leon's side in the grass one of the crates wiggles and you can see a green hand lifting the edge of the crate up from underneath to peek out with yellow glowing eyes. After a split second the thing under the box snatches its hand back inside and quietly lets the box slide back down over it.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 31, 2020)

Pogo rolls 17 perception
And 9 for stealth


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 31, 2020)

Leon Pauses his movement, he points his spear tip towards the ground away from them in the direction of the card in non threatening manner and waves at them to come forward with his shield arm. He keeps an eye on them as he gets closer to the cart.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 1, 2020)

*Pogo works his way down the hill on the other side of the road*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2020)

Samara and Kieran it seems you two are keeping your distance, which makes sense given the range on what both of you can do. 

Leon is the first one to reach the cart and as he does he finds four bodies left in the wreckage, three of them badly burned but the fourth seems to be still breathing. 

The things out in the tall grass haven't moved. 


*Spoiler*: _Samara_ 



The crate that you saw move before is also still in the same place


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 1, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Samara and Kieran it seems you two are keeping your distance, which makes sense given the range on what both of you can do.
> 
> Leon is the first one to reach the cart and as he does he finds four bodies left in the wreckage, three of them badly burned but the fourth seems to be still breathing.
> 
> ...


Samara glares at the crate she saw move. The creature hasn’t shown any aggression yet but the moment it does it will have a spell flung at it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 1, 2020)

Notices the person lying on the ground, but exposing  himself to the others watching him to check on them didn't seem wise until he knew what he was dealing with. Leon calls out, "There is someone alive over here, still breathing. I'm going to take a closer look at what's watching us from the hill and drive them off."

In Leon's mind if they were interested in aiding the person breathing on the ground they wouldn't be hiding unless either they were in danger or if they were planning to ambush still and just hadn't given up on the idea they'd been spotted yet.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 1, 2020)

(Does Pogo see anything in front of him?)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 2, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Samara and Kieran it seems you two are keeping your distance, which makes sense given the range on what both of you can do.


Yeah, Kieran will keep his distance, as long as Leon is at a range that eldritch blast can assist any hypothetical attackers Kieran will hang back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2020)

@makeoutparadise Sorry, Pogo sees the same figures in the grass that were there for Leon and he can see that there are multiple bodies around the cart. He also catches a hint of movement toward the field, but he can't be sure where it came from. The only thing in that direction is a crate and vacant grass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2020)

Leon is low enough to the ground that the pieces of the cart will cover him from most things, the woman laying there as two arrows in her back. She has slightly pointed ears and dark brown hair wet and muddy from her being on the ground. There is surprisingly little blood.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 2, 2020)

Samara can’t see that far can she?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 2, 2020)

Leon calls out, "There is a wounded woman over here, come help her once your clear!"

And he takes off past the side of the road in the direction of the hiding targets with his shield raised. As he moves to close the distance he interposes his shield and maneuvers to cover his body as he approaches, effectively taking the dodge action as he approaches them.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 2, 2020)

“Leon the crate watch out!!!” Samara shouts


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 3, 2020)

(This scene looks ominous indeed! Will the brave Leon, Samara, Kieran and Pogo survive this grim field of misery as they continue on their journey?)


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 3, 2020)

(Pogo rolls a 19 to shoot a arrow from his short bow into the bushes.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2020)

Leon is moving away from the burned up cart toward the tall grass, Samara calls out and Pogo turns and raises his arm to fire. 

Result: 1d6 (2) + 1
*Total: 3*

The short bow lets out a soft, rubbery twang as Pogo fires into the tall grass. One of the creatures cries out and mutters something in a soft, hissing sort of language. There's a sound like small feet and legs moving through grass.

The crate that Samara had spotted pops up into the air with a pair of small, stubby creatures below it, carrying the crate on their heads and moving under cover. They made for the tall grass, running for where presumably the others of their kind were waiting.

*Roll Initiative. *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2020)

Kieran jumps alert at the cry and scans the area for threats, if he sees one he'll take aim and fire an eldritch bolt.

Initiative:


Perception:


Eldritch  Bolt:


Damage:


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 3, 2020)

Leon rolls an 11.

Leon was previously taking the dodge action while trying to advanced to the Kobolds, which would give them disadvantage to attack him.

On his turn he will try to close the distance to one of the creatures and attack it with his lance. 

attack roll: (spear)
Result: 1d20 (6) + 5
Total: 11

Damage
Result: 1d6 (4) + 3
Total: 7

That will probably miss. As a bonus action he'll follow up with a shove attack with his shield, which is contested by the opponent's athletics or acrobatics.

Athletics Result: 1d20 (20) + 5
Total: 25

That is very likely to work, so if it does work Leon will action surge and follow that up with a 2nd attack against a target at advantage.

attack roll @ advantage:
Result: 1d20 (18) + 5
Total: 23
Result: 1d20 (16) + 5
Total: 21

23 to hit will probably hit.

Damage: 
Result: 1d6 (1) + 3
Total: 4


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 3, 2020)

Pogo initiative: 9

Pogo uses perception (1d20+1=20) to try and see into the tall grass 
*Pogo shoots another arrow from his bow in the direction of the creature’s  screams (Attack roll 1D20+1= 5)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

We're going to wait for our brave Sorceress to return, but I am just posted the Initative order so far: 

*Roll for enemies made in Discord.*
Result: 5d20 (1, 15, 2, 16, 10) + 2
Total: 46


*Initiative Order:
Kieran - 22* 
Enemy - 16
Enemy - 15
*Leon - 11*
Enemy - 10
*Pogo - 9 *
Enemy - 2
Enemy - 1 

I might sketch up a little map, use this Wacom tablet that's just collecting dust because I am too dumb to remember how to draw properly. We won't use grids or anything, but I just want to give everyone an idea of what they're dealing with


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok where am I at and what do I need to do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ok where am I at and what do I need to do.


You're still up the hill kind of where you were with Kieran. Pogo kind of fired off combat with his attack so everyone is rolling initiative to decide attack order (which is the 1d20 plus your dexterity modifier. I think if you tell it to roll initiative in the discord it will do it


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 6, 2020)

Initiative: 1d20 +2=19

Samara casts Firebolt using her orb as a medium shooting it after the weird creatures once she saw the sudden movement.

To hit: 1d20+2+6=8

Damage: 1d10=7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

Added to the order. I will start working on the battle here soon. 


*Initiative Order:
Kieran - 22
Samara - 19 *
Enemy - 16
Enemy - 15
*Leon - 11*
Enemy - 10
*Pogo - 9 *
Enemy - 2
Enemy - 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2020)

*Initiative Order:
Kieran - 22
Samara - 19*
Enemy - 16
Enemy - 15
*Leon - 11*
Enemy - 10
*Pogo - 9 *
Enemy - 2
Enemy - 1


Kieran spots the two stubby creatures running away under the crate, he fires an eldritch blast, blowing the one in back away and bowling the other of the creatures over. Kieran knows the creatures as Kobolds from the moment he sees their little bodies flipping through the air from his blast.

Samara kneels in near Kieran, holding her crystal orb up and swirling her fingers around over the top of it while whispering an incantation. When she finished the incantation she pointed a finger in the direction of hill sending a stream of fire toward the kobolds. She misses, but manages to start a small fire in the tall grass the smokes up.

Up in the grass a pair Kobolds with slings aims down at Leon and fire.

Attacks rolled as normal due to Pack Tactics:
*Result: *1d20 (8) + 4
*Total:* 12
*Result:* 1d20 (6) + 4
*Total:* 10

The small pellet from the sling sails through the air and bounces off of Leon’s shield. Leon pushes on through into the grass, taking on the first of the kobolds that he comes upon and slamming him with his shield to shove him.


*Strength Contest: 
Result:* 1d20 (17) - 2
*Total:* 15 (fail)


When he shoves kobold and bowls it down, Leon runs it through with his spear, leaving it on the brink of death and bleeding out.  Pogo fires for the kobold that was knocked down by Kieran and had been under the crate and misses.

*The Kobolds on the hill toss daggers at Leon: *
Kobold 1 Adv:
*Result*: 1d20 (3) + 4
*Total*: 7
*Result*: 1d20 (2) + 4
*Total*: 6

Kobold 2 Adv:
*Result*: 1d20 (12) + 4
*Total*: 16
*Result*: 1d20 (16) + 4
*Total*: 20

*The second of Kobold hits: 
Result:* 1d4 (1) + 2
*Total:* 3

Leon gets nicked in the shoulder by the dagger, but it falls away.

(End of round 1 and there is a small fire spreading near where Leon is with a 30% chance to grow)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2020)

Kieran looks over the scene now that the battle was fully at hand.  Kobolds, at least the ones he knew, were mostly annoyances, though in large numbers they could be devastating.  Best to treat them with a firm hand and disperse them solidly.  Decided he raises his cane to target one of the sling-wielders on the hill and begins his occult chant again, green energy writhing and striking out.

Eldritch Blast Attack:
*Result*: 1d20 (8) + 6 *Total*: 14

Eldritch Blast Damage:
*Result*: 1d10 (2) + 4 *Total*: 6


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 7, 2020)

For my next turn(s) I switch weapons and take out my rapier and. Move towards the nearest Kolbold.

Lash out with my sword
Attack roll (
Result: 1d20 (16) + 7
Total: 23) to hit

Damage:
(Result:!1d8 (3) + 5
Total: 8)


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 7, 2020)

Leon takes note of the fire but focuses on the Kobolds in front of him for right now. He attacks the same Kobold with his spear.

@Glenn 
Result: 1d20 (7) + 5
Total: 12
[12:17 AM]
@Glenn 
Result: 1d6 (6) + 3
Total: 9

Afterwards he uses his shield to try to shove attack a Kobold to the ground if there is one next to him contested by their athletics or acrobatics.

@Glenn 
Result: 1d20 (12) + 5
Total: 17

Leon's intention at this point is to apply enough pressure to these creatures that they might run away and be risky about it. (They have to spend half their movement standing so if they want to get further than 15 feet away they'd need to dash away instead of a disengage or dodge action.)

So break glass in case they provoke an attack of opportunity.


*Spoiler*: __ 




@Glenn 
Result: 1d20 (2) + 5
Total: 7
[12:20 AM]
@Glenn 
Result: 1d6 (2) + 3
Total: 5


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 8, 2020)

Samara casts frostbite 1d6=3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

*Initiative Order:
Kieran - 22
Samara - 19 *
Enemy – 16
Enemy – 15
*Leon - 11
Pogo - 9 *
Enemy - 2
Enemy - 1

Kieran raises his cane and sends a blast of arcane energy tearing through the low hanging smoke and fog over the tall grass to rip into the other Kobold sling user. It hits the small creature, knocking it back into the growing fire on the ground though it doesn’t move meaning that it was already dead when it fell.

Samara moves her fingers above the crystal orb, this time making an attack for the kobold that Pogo missed before. It’s struggling to get up from the ground as she spreads her fingers and sends a sparkling mist of ice toward the kobold.

CON Save:
Result: 1d20 (8) - 1
Total: 7

The kobold writhes around as it’s skin ices over. [-3]

When the Kobold in front of Leon goes to move, Leon retracts his spear and jams it into the kobold that he had stabbed before finishing it off, though he is mindful of the fire growing nearby.

Pogo finishes off the grounded Kobold that Samara hit with frostbite, moving a deft blade over its neck to slice it open.

The fire has grown between Leon and the two Kobolds who tossed their daggers at him. Though there was still a pair of them and Leon was alone this far up the hill they think the better of it before turning to break and run (disengage). Their little green heads are barely visible as they charge through the grass off to the west.

(End of Round 2)


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2020)

“Do we have the arms? Take one of these Kolbolds alive.”
Pogo shouts to the party

*The rouge moves to avoid the fire and go after the next nearest Koldbold. Hoping to tackle or grapple one to the ground for information.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> “Do we have the arms? Take one of these Kolbolds alive.”
> Pogo shouts to the party
> 
> *The rouge moves to avoid the fire and go after the next nearest Koldbold. Hoping to tackle or grapple one to the ground for information.*


Let me try this 



So here is a badly edited map, the dots are you guys and the red arrow is where you came in. The orange arrows are the kobolds running.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone gotn


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let me try this
> 
> 
> 
> So here is a badly edited map, the dots are you guys and the red arrow is where you came in. The orange arrows are the kobolds running.


can I change course and go to the body instead then


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 8, 2020)

“Whatever we need to do we have to get those arms back” Samara declares.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 9, 2020)

Leon picks up one of the Daggers and throws it at one of the fleeing Kobolds as a parting shot.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack Roll:
Result: 1d20 (3) + 5
Total: 8
Damage:
Result: 1d4 (1) + 3
Total: 4




He turns to the others and says, "We know where they're going, and where to find the arms, let's check on the survivor by the cart."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

The dagger sails through the air and clips one of the kobolds in the back, staggering it bit before its friend helped it to its feet.

Leon and Pogo make their way back toward the body they found in the carriage.

The woman on the ground in the cart, the one that is still breathing but only barely. She has gray skin and stark white hair that is caked in mud. The arrows jutting from her back look pretty gnarly, but the shots could have been better and killed her it seems.

*“Thieves!” *A little sing-song voice screams from somewhere nearby. *“I saw you thieves!” *

A small, brightly colored woman with translucent wings flies down between Pogo and Leon.

The small woman has braid wrapped around behind her bangs. The strange thing about her was that everything about her was pink. There was a pink glow around her, her skin was pink, her long hair was pink, her eyes, and even the little bit of coloring in her wings.



She glances down to the body laying in the wreckage of the carriage. *“Look what you did here, you crushed this person’s home!”*

The fairy flew down and examined her wound, touching them with her hands and causing them to vanish. She then touched the victim, the pink glow around her body becoming brighter before passing into the gray skinned woman.

(For anyone who know magic, probably Kieran and Samara you can tell this is probably Cure Light Wounds).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2020)

Gradually, the Elven woman with the gray skin and stark white hair comes to. Her eyes flutter open slowly as she begins to sit up. She has a graceful, classical beauty about her; sharp, accentuated cheek bones, a defined nose, pointy ears, striking eyes, and flawless skin. She listens to the fairy and studies the figures near her thoughtfully, but doesn't say anything just yet. This lasts until she looks down at _herself_ in abject horror. Coming to her feet she begins to cast spells on herself in repetition. Slowly she begins to clean herself and her clothing of any and all mud, mends the tears in her cloak, and seems to regain some semblance of whatever her former dignity was. Rising, she checks her hair with a small pocket mirror, smoothing through it with a neat come of bone chased in what looks to be accents of crystal. And after all that is done, she turns to the party, sizing each of them up in silence...and seemingly waiting for them to say something. Though she's unarmored, she wears the garb of a traveler or adventurer and appears armed with at least a whip at her hip.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 9, 2020)

“Hail and well met fair lady.”

*Pogo says greeting the woman.”

“H-Hold on you got a little something just there.”

*The Rogue said. Pulling an arrow out of the woman’s back.*

“What is your name?”


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 9, 2020)

Samara curiously looks at the new elven woman.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2020)

As Pogo moves towards her back, the woman turns on her heel, keeping him in front of her, then taking a step back. Her eyes narrow before she quickly glances over her shoulder...and then nods, allowing the man to assist her. Wincing, the Drow gives Pogo a warding look as it is pulled free, as if _he_ had shot her in the back, before mending and cleaning the arrow wounds on her back as well. "I am Lady "Chir'ace Xorlirran," she explains with a haughty indignation. "An honored guest of Count Strahd von Zarovic, for as long as I must stay here." She stands up taller, lifting her chin somewhat.

"While riding out here for the purposes of research...it seems as though I was attacked, but I do not recall by who," she explains. "Who are you all?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2020)

Once the coast is clear Kieran jogs down to join the others.  He perks up slightly as the woman is revealed to be alive and seems generally enthused that he is able to answer.  "Kieran Mac Ailin, at your service, glad to see that you are spared from the horrors that exist beyond death!  For a moment, at least!"

"I wasn't aware that Count Strahd generally allows his _guests_ freedom to wander, might I ask what you're researching?"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> (For anyone who know magic, probably Kieran and Samara you can tell this is probably Cure Light Wounds).


((Kieran actually doesn't have "Arcane," he's a horrible character  ))

((I'm not sure he even really understands how his magic works at more than the most basic level.  He certainly doesn't get other people's magic))


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 9, 2020)

*Pogo took the arrow and examined it.*
(Insight 4)
*Looking over at the Lady he asked.*
did you hear see anything before you were attacked?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2020)

"Guests? Perhaps not. _Honored_ guests would likely be a different story. Well met, Kieran Mac Allin." She brushes herself off a couple more times, just for good measure, then looks to the others. "The local lycanthrope population. What has brought your...varied band this far out to the woods? Did you see who it was that attacked me?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

The small flying creature slapped her small pink hands over her cheeks, letting out a loud gasp as she bobbed up and down in the air. *"They did it! They stepped on your house and left you for dead out here. And they're thieves!"  *

She folded her arms, circling around behind Leon and bringing herself back around to Pogo's side before zooming over to hide behind Chir'ace and peek out around the drow's shoulder. *"I didn't see them do it, but just look at them!" *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2020)

*Getting tired of being call a thief Pogo tries to pick the pocket of the pink creature as a prank.*

(rolls a slight of hand 
Result: 1d20 (15) + 5
Total: 20)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Getting tired of being call a thief Pogo tries to pick the pocket of the pink creature as a prank.*
> 
> (rolls a slight of hand
> Result: 1d20 (15) + 5
> Total: 20)


How are you picking her pocket, for an idea she's only about 4 - 6 inches tall.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How are you picking her pocket, for an idea she's only about 4 - 6 inches tall.


with a little tooth pic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

_Okay, so here we go..._

Pogo manages to steal from the small creature without her noticing it. He finds some kind of seed with a bit of string wrapped around it and what looks like glittery powder now covers whatever part of his body he got close to her with.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _Okay, so here we go..._
> 
> Pogo manages to steal from the small creature without her noticing it. He finds some kind of seed with a bit of string wrapped around it and what looks like glittery powder now covers whatever part of his body he got close to her with.


*Showing the small creature the seed with the string Pogo sarcastically holds it up to her and says.* 
Excuse me did you drop this? 
(deception roll  total (4))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 10, 2020)

"Kobolds," Kieran says, ignoring the pixie for now, "or at least they were crawling over the area when we arrived."  He considers the wreckage a moment before continuing, "though I suppose they could have been simply scavenging.  I would certainly hate to slander the good name of kobolds."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Her little face seems to turn a darker shade of pink and she vanishes from sight, reappears near his hand and blows dust in Pogo's face. 

Pogo's body goes stiff and his legs buckle as he collapses to the ground where he stood, now sound asleep. 

*"Thief! He stole those! They're mine!" *She yells fighting to pull her things from his limp hand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Kobolds," Kieran says, ignoring the pixie for now, "or at least they were crawling over the area when we arrived."  He considers the wreckage a moment before continuing, "though I suppose they could have been simply scavenging.  I would certainly hate to slander the good name of kobolds."


_You realize that there's arrows all around and there were no arrows on those kobolds that you fought. All you ever saw were daggers and slings. _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2020)

"A reasonable precaution," the Drow agrees, kneeling slowly next to Pogo to relieve him of the seed the fairy is struggling to reclaim. She offers it to her before turning to Keiran again. "You may call me Kira, Keiran. Are you all...guests or acquaintances of the Count as well?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 10, 2020)

Kieran shurgs slightly, "little buggers weren't using bows though, so either their archers already left or there's another faction at play here."

"Regardless," he says with a slightly glare at the pixie, "it's clear to anyone that's paying attention we're the last ones to the party."

"We, or at least I, haven't made the esteemed Count's acquaintance yet."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2020)

*Pogo wakes with a start* 

Guh!!! 

*Shaking his head as he comes to he hears Kieran speak and asks.* 

maybe we could look at the arrows and see if they were made by anyone in particular. Kolbods or Humans y'know?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

With a great deal of struggle, the small creature manages to make the arrows she vanished away reappear. It takes all of her effort just to hold the two of them up, but she flies them over to Kieran. *"These are the ones I took out of that one,"  *she says rocking her head to one side to indicate Kira.* "But there are more around." 

"The kobold here are pretty scared of anything, especially humans..."  *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 10, 2020)

"The strangest things keep happening.  Well if those things didn't attack the carriage, they were here for something."

Leon takes a minute to look at the inside of the crate and check out carriage, and eventually the bodies for what was left behind.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2020)

*Pogo slowly stands up and walks back over to the Kolbold he killed with his sword. He starts to loot it.*
(Investigation roll: 16)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Pogo doesn't find much on the Kobold, except some cloth material cut into folded squares about the size of a small bedsheet (2) and a little box of centipedes that are still alive. 

It also has a small rusted dagger and a sling.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 11, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pogo doesn't find much on the Kobold, except some cloth material cut into folded squares about the size of a small bedsheet (2) and a little box of centipedes that are still alive.
> 
> It also has a small rusted dagger and a sling.


*pogo takes the box of centipedes and the 2 bed sheets


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 11, 2020)

Samara hangs back keeping an ear out for any unexpected guests.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2020)

After a brief time searching the carriage Leon comes back with different squares of cloth, but it definitely seems like there could have been more at one time. There's only about five crates, three inside the carriage, one on the roadside and the other that the two kobolds were running beneath before they were blown into the air by the attack launched by Kieran.

The small flying creature flies down near Samara looking her in the face. *"You're touched by the divine--odd,"* she blinks with a hint of confusion as her little pink eyes search Samara's.

*"My name is Pellegri. I was supposed to be helping my friend keep track of her skeletons, but last night I got distracted and by the time I found them these people were attacking them and stealing their stuff!" *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2020)

Kira watches Pogo's antics with relative impassivity before turning back to Keiran. She listens to Pellegri thoughtfully, then turns back to the Warlock. "Are you here searching for werewolves as well?" she asks pensively.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After a brief time searching the carriage Leon comes back with different squares of cloth, but it definitely seems like there could have been more at one time. There's only about five crates, three inside the carriage, one on the roadside and the other that the two kobolds were running beneath before they were blown into the air by the attack launched by Kieran.
> 
> The small flying creature flies down near Samara looking her in the face. *"You're touched by the divine--odd,"* she blinks with a hint of confusion as her little pink eyes search Samara's.
> 
> *"My name is Pellegri. I was supposed to be helping my friend keep track of her skeletons, but last night I got distracted and by the time I found them these people were attacking them and stealing their stuff!" *


Samara keeps eye contact with the fairy as she searches her eyes for answers. “Touched by the divine?” Confusion crosses the half elf’s face at the fairy’s words. “We apologize about the skeletons we are pretty new to this area so when we heard a scream in the night we just jumped into action. We are terribly sorry” Samara says trying to convey sincerity with her eyes.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After a brief time searching the carriage Leon comes back with different squares of cloth, but it definitely seems like there could have been more at one time. There's only about five crates, three inside the carriage, one on the roadside and the other that the two kobolds were running beneath before they were blown into the air by the attack launched by Kieran.
> 
> The small flying creature flies down near Samara looking her in the face. *"You're touched by the divine--odd,"* she blinks with a hint of confusion as her little pink eyes search Samara's.
> 
> *"My name is Pellegri. I was supposed to be helping my friend keep track of her skeletons, but last night I got distracted and by the time I found them these people were attacking them and stealing their stuff!" *


*Pogo produces a skull from his pocket and asks* 
Is this one of your skelletons?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2020)

"We left the groceries with Dirk back at the church in Barrovia village. Our plan is to head back with them and Dirk once we recover his arms. But if you need them back early you'll find them there. Honestly, it seemed like that girl was trying to invite Strahd out for a drink by wandering outside in fancy clothes in the dark of night. She apparently ran right into them, fell down, and screamed. We came out in a hurry and saw three figures standing over her, assumed she was being attacked, and then realized they were skeletons."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

*"Oh, you didn't mean to take them,"* says the fairy to Samara. *"I guess that's okay that you left them with someone who I suppose is safe,"* Pellegri adds looking at Leon.

Then Pellegri responds as if she is responding to someone who they can't see.

*"Which one? No! You do it." *

The fairy arches her back going stiff and when she straightens up one of her eyes has turned an icy blue color. Her mannerisms are jerky and different now.

_"Hmm, none of you are of this world,"_ this isn't the voice Pellegri had previously spoken with. This voice was deeper with a slightly sultry tone to it. It was the voice of someone far more intelligent. _"New souls then. Things are hazy over this distance, but I heard you mentioned Dirk. I assume that he enlisted your services to get his arms back?" _


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 13, 2020)

That is correct. We were pursuing Kolbolds.

*Pogo said.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

_"Well it sounds like we shall be meeting sooner rather than later. I have told Dirk that I want to see these arms. I might be able to repair them for him,"_ said the voice. 

_"I would ask that until you hear me out that any of you would avoid interacting directly with that asshole Strahd von Zarovich,"_ she added. _"Capisce?"_


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Samara nods her head in silent agreement.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2020)

Kieran watched quietly as the pixie "spoke."  He wasn't entirely sure what to make of the situation, and generally found speaking without thinking to be the cause of many problems.  The advice to avoid Strahd he didn't need to be told twice.  None of the lords of Ravenloft were creatures you wanted to approach if you could at all avoid it.  Strahd might have a reputation as being on the more sociable end of the spectrum but he was certainly not on Kieran's list of people to meet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

Pellegri let out a sneeze and her gaze returned to normal. She glanced around as if she were unaware of where she was for a moment.* "I guess she wants you to come and see her when you're done with whatever it is you're doing out here,"* said the pixie. 

She grimaced, glancing over at Leon before flying nearer to him. *"You're hurt."*

She began to glow a brighter pink and sent the light streaming out into the wound on Leon's arm until the cut closed itself up and the sensation created by the wound vanished. 

*"There," *Pellegri said. *"I have to return to the tower. I guess I will see you there..." *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 15, 2020)

"Well if you plan to continue on your way, I suppose I will join you. It just won't do for me to be attacked again while on my own...so I suppose it simply makes _sense_ for us to work together."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 15, 2020)

*Pogo looks around and turns to the others.* 

We should probably track down those Kolbods or we'll never know where they hid the arms. 

*Pogo looks to see if the wall of fire is still up and is there are tracks leading away.*
 Investigation (10)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

The fire has gone out by this time, though the ground where the fire had been was still steaming profusely. Pellegri departs, flying back in the direction of Barovia. 

_So it looks like the group is continuing on to the bridge to the West where the kobolds are said to make their home. On the map below the party is approaching from the North (top) of the map as the road has curved around to cross the river. _



To the south, across the river there is a run down looking house with grass and weeds growing up through the walls and the windows busted out. There is some kind of cave or opening in the wall out behind it that seems to go pretty far back into a small rock face that marks the side of a little plateau. 

By the time you arrive here the sun is beginning to set; the fields are starting to become filled with mist. The air feels thicker, wetter as night approaches. Though unlike the night before the moon is out full.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2020)

"Ah, good!"  Kieran says with a smile.  "An ambush free bridge, and a place that we might seek shelter against the cold as night approaches."  Despite his words he'll keep a keen eye out for any movement, traps, or ambushes.

Perception:
*Result*: 1d20 (19) + 2 *Total*: 21

"Travel in most parts of this realm is unadvised at night.  Shall we see if we can't set up for the night here?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 16, 2020)

Kira gives a somewhat derisive sniff at the notion of _not _favoring night travel, shooting Kieran a dubious glance but otherwise doesn't comment.

"So your current intent is to track down and return a pair of...arms?" she asks mildly.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 17, 2020)

*Pogo scouts a head. Moving slowly towards the farm house and tries to look in. Stealth (14), perception (16)*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah, good!"  Kieran says with a smile.  "An ambush free bridge, and a place that we might seek shelter against the cold as night approaches."  Despite his words he'll keep a keen eye out for any movement, traps, or ambushes.
> 
> Perception:
> *Result*: 1d20 (19) + 2 *Total*: 21
> ...


Near the opening behind the dilapidated house you can see there are some signs of someone living there. There's little bones from creatures outside and areas where there might have been cook fires and the like. Inside of the cave there is no visible light, but it could be deep enough to hide the light. 

There is a ridge on the side of the road that you approached from that overlooks the whole area (off to the upper left of the map) and it would be probably the most defensible place to camp.  



Hidden Nin said:


> Kira gives a somewhat derisive sniff at the notion of _not _favoring night travel, shooting Kieran a dubious glance but otherwise doesn't comment.
> 
> "So your current intent is to track down and return a pair of...arms?" she asks mildly.


We'll assume that someone told you, they're out to get back the stolen arms of a war forged who enlisted their help. 


makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo scouts a head. Moving slowly towards the farm house and tries to look in. Stealth (14), perception (16)*


You cross the bridge and make your way to the small cabin. It's pretty run down and it looks as if it has been abandoned a long time. The door facing the road is mostly in place, but there are plants grown up all on the inside and it looks like the building might topple over if you even dared to put too much weight on it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 18, 2020)

*Pogo tries to climb through one of the windows and look around the house a bit more.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

Pogo climbs through the window of the small house, the only light inside is what filters through the windows. Once inside the floor feels spongy and loose beneath his weight and there's an intense smell of damp mold and rot in the air. On the adjacent wall there is a stone hearth that is barely visible in the light from a nearby window. A small table is near the center of the room, though two of the legs have shattered and the table itself is partially collapsed onto the floor. On either side of it are two overturned chairs. 

Here and there around the room you can see where thick bundles of weeds and vines have pushed up through the aged floor and spilled out onto the floorboards in an effort to overtake the house.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 18, 2020)

Samara moves forward across the bridge with much caution not wanting to be taken by surprise.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pogo climbs through the window of the small house, the only light inside is what filters through the windows. Once inside the floor feels spongy and loose beneath his weight and there's an intense smell of damp mold and rot in the air. On the adjacent wall there is a stone hearth that is barely visible in the light from a nearby window. A small table is near the center of the room, though two of the legs have shattered and the table itself is partially collapsed onto the floor. On either side of it are two overturned chairs.
> 
> Here and there around the room you can see where thick bundles of weeds and vines have pushed up through the aged floor and spilled out onto the floorboards in an effort to overtake the house.


*Pogo cautiously makes his way to the broken table and continues to look around the room trying to see if there’s any trap doors or hidden panels with a insight check of (18)*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo cautiously makes his way to the broken table and continues to look around the room trying to see if there’s any trap doors or hidden panels with a insight check of (18)*


The house seems to be utterly normal other than the fact it is suffering from a lack of care and extreme age.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The house seems to be utterly normal other than the fact it is suffering from a lack of care and extreme age.


*Pogo opens the door and leaves it open for any party members. Propping it open with a chair. He then turns and starts to make a fire in the hearth with one of the table legs.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

There's a huge commotion coming from the sky, a  ghastly cry that sounds like a bird with something caught in it's throat struggling to call out pierces the air and it seems a wave of sound ripples over the countryside near the bridge and cave. 

A human voice yells something unintelligible, but triumphant as a dark form crashes down in the shallows of the river rolling over and over leaving feathers and fur as it flails its wings haphazardly. 

A humanoid form tumbles free from first, larger one. A man with shield and hammer in hand, clad in midnight black amor with a blazing golden sun worked into the metal of his breastplate. He moves onto one knee staring the beast down. The beast is a mixture of two creatures really: a thin muscular feline body with the head of an eagle and huge wings that open out to its sides, although the longer you look at the creature something isn't quite right. Its neck is torn open in the front with dark, grizzly flesh dangling free and one of it's eyes is gone. 

Samara, recognizes this man's armor as she traveled with him for three years. It's Arthur. 

He rises to his feet, glancing back to see them on them standing there and he lifts his helm to reveal a dark skinned human man. He smiles the biggest smile, all the while side-eyeing his foe. 



*"Come get a taste before the thrill's all gone, friends! FOR THE DAWN LORD!"* Arthur charges the thing, hammer held high ready to strike.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 19, 2020)

Samara had mixed feelings seeing the man she spent years traveling with. On one hand she did miss him terribly and on the other he up and left without saying a word. She decided she would sort these feelings out after they completed their task. She nods at the man she had grown to care for acknowledging his existence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2020)

_If anyone is going to step in go ahead and roll Initiative. 

You could roll an Intelligence or Knowledge (Nature) to identify the creature. In the case of *Leon* he could use a Knowledge (History) too _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2020)

Well _hello_ there.

As the others honed in on the obvious threat of this...bird creature, Kira eyed up the knight currently fighting him thoughtfully. Though she had no idea whether he was a werewolf, his buff and brawly form would suit _her_ purposes just fine. 

All she had to do was make a good impression.

The Drow removed her silver whip from her belt with a tinkling sound of chimes echoing off the fine material. As she approached the beast, she began to reverberate a haunting, hollow song from the back of her throat, swinging the whip in a rhythmic arc around her in time with the tune. Then, then whip lashed out and attempted to latch a note onto the bird creature facing off against the armored man and sheath it in a booming song note.

(Bonus Action: Bladesong. Free item interaction to draw whip, moving 40 feet towards the bird. Main Action: Booming Blade on the creature, with whip's Reach. AC 19, HP 16/16, Speed 40.)

*#Initiative Kira*: 1d20 (6) + 3 *Total*: 9

*#attack booming blade*: 1d20 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 20, 2020)

*Pogo hears the noise  and steps out of the house. Seeing the creature he does a nature check (13), His initiative is (11)*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 20, 2020)

Initiative 1d20(7)+2=9

Samara raises her crystal ball as she chants staring at the creature

To hit 1d20(18)+6=24

Damage 1d10 (3)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2020)

Kieran examines the new arrival with somewhat detached curiosity.  The wounds certainly appeared mortal, at least to him, which likely meant more undead.  No appreciation for the fine arts or the madness locked away within his mind.  Still, if left to roam it would probably try to eat them, which sounded less pleasant than other things they could be doing.

He raises his cane and and begins his syncopated, somewhat unsettling chant, green energy building to lance out at the creature.

Initiative:
*Result*: 1d20 (5) + 3 *Total*: 8

Attack:
*Result*: 1d20 (14) + 6 *Total*: 20

Damage:
*Result*: 1d10 (2) + 4 *Total*: 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 20, 2020)

Leon tries to recall something about this creature.

History:  Result: 1d20 (14) Total: 14

If he remembers something he'll try to call out a weakness or say something about it's nature.

As he prepares to fight he draws a Javalin out his quiver and throws it. And the approaches the monster with his shield readied.

Initiatve: Result: 1d20 (20) + 3 Total: 23
Javelin Throw: Result: 1d20 (3) + 5 Total: 8
Javelin Damgae: Result: 1d6 (2) + 3 Total: 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2020)

_
*Spoiler*: Leon 



Leon recognizes the creature as a gryphon or griffin, they're not uncommon in his world though this one seems to be wounded beyond the point that it should be able to stand, let alone fly or fight. 





*Spoiler*: Pogo 



 Pogo isn't sure of the creature, but he knows that this isn't its natural state. From the state of its neck to the way it moves he can tell that this thing is no longer among the living.





*Spoiler*: Out of character for all 



 The reason I broke these things down like this is simple, the world Leon is from is pretty much lousy with these things from what I can tell so a ten would have probably gotten him a name. Pogo got enough to recognize something was very wrong with the creature but not what it was. 


 _


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2020)

*Initiative Rolls*
Pogo – 11
Samara – 9
Kieran – 8
Leon – 23
Griffon – 11
Arthur – 12
Kira – 9
Cordin – 18

*Order goes: *Leon, Arthur, Pogo, Griffon, Kira, Samara, and Kieran


*Round 1:*

Leon readies a javelin as Cordin charges down to the river barking and growling. The dog runs down beside where Arthur is steadying himself and skirts past the monster causing it to turn and look at him. _(granting Leon advantage on which he rolled an 18)._

Leon’s aim is true and the tail end of the javelin wobbles as it sails through the air finding its mark in the creature’s chest. Though it is wounded, the monster makes no sound to show that it is concerned with the injury, nor does it flinch or move.

Arthur moves in at this moment to swipe with his Warhammer, but narrowly misses.

_Pausing things right here until @makeoutparadise  posts his actions._


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 21, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Initiative Rolls*
> Pogo – 11
> Samara – 9
> Kieran – 8
> ...


*Being the rogue that he is, Pogo tries to stealth into the mist. Stealth roll:  (14), drawing his sword he makes his way down to the river and attempts to strike the undead creature with his rapier.* (12) to hit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2020)

Order goes: Leon, Arthur, Pogo, Griffon, Kira, Samara, and Kieran


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1:

Leon readies a javelin as Cordin charges down to the river barking and growling. The dog runs down beside where Arthur is steadying himself and skirts past the monster causing it to turn and look at him. (granting Leon advantage on which he rolled an 18).

Leon’s aim is true and the tail end of the javelin wobbles as it sails through the air finding its mark in the creature’s chest. *[-5] *Though it is wounded, the monster makes no sound to show that it is concerned with the injury, nor does it flinch or move.

Arthur moves in at this moment to swipe with his Warhammer, but narrowly misses.




*Round 1 Continued:*

Pogo breaks moves through the fog and mist to attack at the creature’s side, slashing into one of the wings. His attack lands *[-12]* and he manages to catch his foe in a vulnerable position due to two other people being currently corning it (Cordin is running around the creature’s back legs, Arthur is directly in front of it)

The Griffon lets out a mournful, rattling cry from somewhere deep in its guts that reverberates up through it’s rotten flesh, throwing Leon’s javelin free. A burst of sickening energy ripples outward from it, hitting everyone in its immediate area. Arthur is pushed back from the energy, seemingly injured *[-5]*. Cordin yelps out as the wave passes over him and Pogo is hit too *[-2]*.

The Griffon then turns its attentions to Pogo raking out at him with hooked talons. *[-10] *Kira closes in, her whip encased in crackling lightning as she uses its reach to lash out at the griffon, she hits and with a thunderous pop the lightning passes from her weapon into the creature. *[-5]*

Samara raises her crystal ball, letting a beam of eldritch energy tear through the air and pound into the Griffon’s chest and, as if it’s part of some coordinated effort Kieran’s crosses through hers, jostling the griffon right in the face and causing it stumble uneasily off to one side.* [-3 -6]

End of Round 1*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2020)

Kieran almost frowns at the creature.  Undead were, by definition, already supposed to be dead, so it was difficult to gauge the effect they were having.  It seeming to have some measure of magical ability also made things worse, he was far from any sort of expert but this obviously was a more threatening situation.  Looking at the situation with the others reminded him why he preferred to stay far away from melee.  Still they likely could use some more serious assistance.

Locking his eyes on the undead griffin he whispers something too silent to be heard, one of the great truths of the multiverse, the kind only known by those that had viewed it from the outside.

: *Result*: 3d6 (*6*, *6*, 5) *Total*: 17 (Psychic)
Wis Save (15? 9+PB+Chr?) or take above damage and must use reaction to flee away from Kieran at max speed.  On a successful save takes half damage and doesn't flee.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 21, 2020)

pogo’s tries to strike the griffin again: (9) to hit


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 21, 2020)

Leon pulls his spear out his quiver and attacks the Gryphon.

Attack roll: 1d20 (15) + 5 Total: 20
Damage: 1d6 (6) + 3 Total: 9

He then attempts a shove attack with his shield resisted by the target's athletics or acrobatics to shove it down the ground. If he's successful he'll give everyone advantage on their follow up melee attacks since the Gryphon will be prone.

Shove Attack: 1d20 (10) + 5 Total: 15


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 22, 2020)

Irritation filled Samara’s chest as she watched the creature stumble. “Why won’t it just die?” Samara says aloud. Then as if guided by something Samara looks at the creature whispering an incantation as she lifts her crystal ball. Finishing her incantation Samara casts sacred flame 1d(8)=8 should the creature fail a dexterity roll it will be hit with a flame like radiance.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 22, 2020)

Kira redoubles her efforts as she cuts another arc across the bird's hide with her whip.

*#booming blade*: 1d20 (17) + 5 *Total*: 22
*Result*: 1d4 (*1*) + 3 *Total*: 4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2020)

Kieran was starting to dislike undead, which was a dangerous mindset to have in this particular corner of the realm.  Still better to finish this creature off than leave it to recoup.  Falling back to his more traditional attacks he reiterates his sharp syncopated chant summoning another bolt of green energy to hopefully put down this bird once and for all.

Eldritch Bolt Attack:*  Result*: 1d20 (10) + 6 *Total*: 16
Damage:* Result*: 1d10 (9) + 4 *Total*: 13


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2020)

Pogo lunges forward to take another strike at the bird (18) to hit.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 23, 2020)

Kira gives her whip another spin in midair before bringing it down forcefully to try and bring the monstrosity down with purpose.

*#booming blade*: 1d20 (2) + 5 *Total*: 7


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 23, 2020)

Samara sighs as she raises her crystal ball and mutters an incantation casting sacred flame again 1d(8)=5 it couldn’t survive much more she knew.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 23, 2020)

Leon advances on the beast and thrusts again with his spear and follows up with another shove attack with his shield.

(Used Google Dice Roller on my phone for this)

Attack roll 21 to hit.
Damage is 9.
Shove attack is an 8.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

*Round Three (Final Round, Fight!)*

Leon skewers the Griffon yet again and sets in to pushing it, this time the struggle is a little different as Leon has been giving it his all for a while, but after a brief stalemate the Griffon is unseated and shoved, this time onto its side. *[-9 prone]*

Arthur charges in, swinging his hammer from the side and leaping as far as his armor will allow to reach the undead beast’s head. The hammer connects with a crackle of radiant energy that seems to leave a sizzling sound in the air. *[-31 [8 regular 23 radiant]]*

The Griffon crumples into the wet grass and goes limp. Its body still smoking from holy fire. In the air there’s a hint of something just under the normal smell of the damp air and the not-so-normal smell of rotten Griffon, a smell like incense.

End of Combat

Arthur looks to Leon and Pogo at his side and then to Kira over his shoulder. He lifts his visor, a smile spreading across his face. *“This was truly a contest for the ages. And on top of the glory of combat we were able to rid this world of a vile beast. The Sun Father will be pleased.”*

He walks over to Pogo and grabs his shoulder and almost immediately upon contact Pogo’s wounds are healed *[+12]*. He slaps the gensai on the back gleefully.

*“A truly remarkable feat,”* he muttered to himself as he glanced around. *“Oh yes, where are my manors. I’m Arthur,”* he said offering a hand out to whoever would take it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 23, 2020)

Samara moves in and grabs Arthur’s hand. Squeezing it with as much strength as she can muster while glaring into his eyes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 24, 2020)

Sauntering her way over to the knight, skirting her way around the downed creature, Kira smiles from over Samara's shoulder gently.

"Chir'ace Xorlirran, though you may call me Kira," she greets him in a low, breathy tone. "Are you alright? That was quite a blow you struck against that...creature."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 24, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Round Three (Final Round, Fight!)*
> 
> Leon skewers the Griffon yet again and sets in to pushing it, this time the struggle is a little different as Leon has been giving it his all for a while, but after a brief stalemate the Griffon is unseated and shoved, this time onto its side. *[-9 prone]*
> 
> ...


You fixed my back! Thank you Arthur.

*Pogo said shaking the gallant hero’s hand.*

how did you get attacked by that creature Anyways?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2020)

Arthur looks at them all in turn, his smile beaming, but his glance toward Samara is slightly different for just a second. 

*"I hadn't meant to leave, I woke up here without a way back,"* he explains to her. *"It was like the mist surrounded me, took me. I've been here for...it's hard to say how long, but I tracked this beast out here because it was terrorizing farmers. Eating their sheep and such. I thought that it was a normal Griffon, but when I found its nest I learned why it had been behaving so strangely. It was undead." *

Arthur sighed. *"Though I have some experience dealing with these type of foul creature I've never seen one quite like this. It will make a glorious tale for sure, shame that all of this had to happen to such a magnificent beast. Griffon are often even tempered, some even act as mounts."*

He looks to Samara.* "Wait, how did you find your way here?"  *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 24, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Arthur looks at them all in turn, his smile beaming, but his glance toward Samara is slightly different for just a second.
> 
> *"I hadn't meant to leave, I woke up here without a way back,"* he explains to her. *"It was like the mist surrounded me, took me. I've been here for...it's hard to say how long, but I tracked this beast out here because it was terrorizing farmers. Eating their sheep and such. I thought that it was a normal Griffon, but when I found its nest I learned why it had been behaving so strangely. It was undead." *
> 
> ...


Taking a deep breath out Samara’s happiness and fury just disappeared being replaced with exhaustion. “I spent months looking for you” Samara communicates. “It seemed like I searched an entire country, finally I boarded a ship to cross the ocean using the last of my funds. Day two on the boat we ran into a patch of fog and suddenly I was here the boat and it’s people were nowhere to be found”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

*“Aye, that is the way of this place,”* Arthur said, his voice becoming sullen and dipping in volume. *“The mists here are, I suspect, not actual mists. They seem to guard this place and possibly even be leading us.”*

His gaze sinks, eyes glancing down near Samara’s feet. *“It is both good and bad to see you, it’s good to know you’re alive and well—but it saddens me to know you’ve been brought here too. There must be some reason for it.”*

Arthur forces a smile as he looks to the others. *“Am I correct in assuming that none of your hail from this place…this country of Barovia.”*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2020)

"Kieran Mac Ailin," the half-elf says simply as he approaches.  "From the city Waterdeep in a land called Toril, though that was a different life."  His voice is cheery, largely ignoring the re-dead Griffon.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 27, 2020)

*Pogo Seaborn at your service.*
*Pogo wipes the blood of his sword and sheathes it. He Loots at the Griffin and talks over to try and loot it.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2020)

*"It's nice to meet all of you." *Arthur says. 

Pogo doesn't find anything worth keeping, the creature has no equipment and the body is rotten beyond the point that it could be eaten or harvested for parts. 

So then the party is level 3 officially now leveling up will be done on a long or short rest. Only a long rest will bring back expended spells for Sorcerers, though. You're welcome to press on into the Kobold cave or rest outside for the night


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

"I'd suggest we rest for the night here, it's as secure a location as we're likely to find and I think we all could use some time to recover after this fight."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2020)

Kira seems about ready to acquiesce to this logic, nodding to Keiran as she finds a space to set up her tenting for the night. 

"Have you all been traveling together for very long?"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 28, 2020)

Samara gracefully found a comfortable spot to get some rest. Her eyes were heavy she wasn’t quite used to using so many spells back to back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2020)

"Not long, no," Kieran says pleasantly.  "We all responded to the same posting, just last night.  A couple skeletons, a few kobolds, and a giant griffon later here we are," he waves broadly as he speaks clearly enjoying the pretense of it all.  "I'm not entirely certain that we're any closer to getting the arms that we're after, but we'll certainly have ourselves a tale of woe by the time this is all over."  His voice is clearly excited by the prospect.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2020)

"Pleasant company is always welcome," Leon says, "We really haven't had much opportunity to get to know one another so it'll be a good opportunity. Let's warm ourselves up inside."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2020)

Everyone finds rest easily enough and the mists seem to settle and maintain their distance for the night. When the morning comes the countryside is painted a subtle golden orange with the light filtering down through the thick cloud cover.

Ahead the kobold hideout awaits, the mouth of the cave seems strangely clear of the mists that shroud its surroundings.

_Okay, so everyone should be level 3 now. You’re going to probably have to level up on Beyond and then do the !update command to kick things off. Remember that at level 3 most of you will pick up a subclass._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2020)

Kieran sleeps deeply and wakes early, catching the first lights of what passes as dawn in this gloomy realm.  As he rises and stretches to face the day, something feels off and he quickly takes stock of himself.  A thick book now resides in a leather holster on his belt.  A chain is attached to the book and wound loosely around the half-elf's waist.  The chain is black and pitted, as if it had been born through fire and acid but at a brief touch he is aware that it will never come undone.

With only a moment's hesitation he slides the book free, smoothly and as if he had always had it.  The book itself is bound in a deep purple leather, something that seems out of place in this world, and strange sigils and glyphs of no known language mark it.  Flipping through a few page shows them crammed full of tiny writing and diagrams.  The style changes without warning or pattern, as if penned by a dozen different hands.  The alphabet used seems to change as well, dozens of different designs though even the letters Kieran recognizes don't spell words he is familiar with though somehow he knows what the author, or authors, were saying.

With a rare frown he closes the book and slides it back in its home with the slightest of shudders from the brief touch of the knowledge within.  But somehow he knew he would be reading it again before too long.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 30, 2020)

Samara opens her eyes having received much needed rest. Picking herself up off the ground the raven haired woman took not of her surroundings noticing that the fog seems to avoid the opening of the cave. Samara stretches and catches Kieran frowning. Her eyes zeroed in on the book that seems to hang from his waist. The hairs on the back of her neck stand to attention. Saying a quick prayer underneath her breath Samara approaches her half elf brethren hoping to strike a conversation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2020)

"Good morning," Kieran says as Samara approaches.  "Sleep well?  Seems to be a nice day today, at least started with us still waking up."  His voice is cheery and he makes no effort to hide the strange book, though he doesn't exactly seem to acknowledge it either.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 30, 2020)

Samara still wasn’t quite used to Kieran’s... different personality. “Good morning I was just checking on you. I know we haven’t spoken much but if you ever need anything I’m here to help in any way I can.” She pauses for a second to decide whether or not to mention the book but ultimately decides against it. “The others should be up soon I should go polish my crystal ball while I have the chance.”


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 30, 2020)

*Pogo had slept in the abandoned house like a boss and stepped out yawning and stretched his legs. Meeting up with the others.*
How do you do fellow kids? Should we sneek into the Kolbold cave before they awake?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2020)

The Drow is silent while listening to the others for the evening, observing more than anything. She waits until the rest of them have gone to sleep before she finds her tome of spells and squints into it. There's a while spent puzzling over this, mouthing words back and forth as she tries, and fails, to manifest something unseen. "Why doesn't...urgh!" She tuts quietly, but buckles down. It'd be a long night of rituals interspersed with meditations sessions. She had a strict schedule after all, and would do almost anything to avoid appearing with a hair out of place, even while out adventuring. Eventually, however, she achieved her aim; a musical alarm to ward her space while she tended to her summoning.

By morning she'd finished her trances and rituals both mundane and magical. Washed, perfumed and freshly clothed, she moved through the final forms of her practice bladesong forms, the Drow style more a series of whispers than the flowing song of their elven cousins. Compared to her style while using the whip, its forms and steps were quicker, more compact, and sharper. Swipes from the blade came down like a rhythmic staccato in time with her footwork, utmost concentration on the drow's face as she plied her art. With a final authoritative pirouette she stabbed a heel down, planting her weight with a dismissive sniff. The blade of shadow and gloom she held in one hand faded with a flick of her wrist as she slowly adopts a self satisfied smile. A small raven drifts down from above to land on her shoulder, pecking absently beneath its wing.

"I dare say I'm getting the hang of this..."

-----

Level 3
HP 16 ---> 22
Gain 1 Level 1 Spell Slot.
Gain 2 Level 2 Spell Slots.
Learn Alarm (Level 1).
Learn Shadow Blade (Level 2).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2020)

Arthur has been up for a bit, he's down at the river's edge getting himself into his armor and preparing for the day. He is muttering something to himself, some prayer that is almost under his breath. 

_"Shine forth thy light_
_"Drive back the darkness

"Bring life where there was death
"Bring growth where all was barren
"Bring peace where there was strife
"Bring warmth where clawed the fingers of ice
"Bring mercy where there was none
"Bring knowledge where there was ignorance
"Bring comfort where there was fear

"Let the sun rise.
"Let the shadows flee.

"Both in the world..._
_"and in the minds of men"_

He glances back toward where the group is, raises an arm and waves to them. *"Good morning! I hope you all slept well!" *

Cordin the dog is playing in the water, running along the banks of the river and scooping up water in his mouth and slobbering it back out.  He stops every once and a while to shake the water free of his fur before charging back into the water to get all wet again.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 1, 2020)

“Okay it’s almost time to start moving.” Samara says while she eyes the cave. The sorceress was ready to head back to the Inn so she could receive a hot bath and warm meal. Next time she would pack better...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

Whenever you guys are ready to move on toward the cave let me know.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 2, 2020)

After preparing and consuming her breakfast, Kira makes her way over to Arthur, giving him a slight once over. "Good morning," she says with a slightly haughty lilt. "I did not sleep well, or at all, but I appreciate your asking," she says. "And yourself? Arthur, was it?" With all her things together she's clearly ready to get a move on. *(Ready.)*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2020)

((Ready whenever   ))


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 2, 2020)

*Let Me Try and Scout out the area first*

*Pogo says to the others He tries his best to be quiet (Stealth 7) and heads towards the cave, with a perception of 18 He takes a look around the first part of the cave.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

Pogo approaches the area, but the crunching and scraping of damp, dead leaves under foot creates a little noise. As he nears the mouth of the cave the land droops down before going into the cave. Around the entrance there is a small divot where water has gathered to form a small pond that leads back into the cave as a stream. 

Inside of the cave it is pitch black and to either side of the mouth there are wooden fences leaning away from the door. They seem to be meager defensive positions. The longer that Pogo looks into the cave, he can tell that it's _not pitch black like he first thought_. There is a dull light somewhere deep inside flickering vaguely. It's so subtle that he half thinks he has imagined it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pogo approaches the area, but the crunching and scraping of damp, dead leaves under foot creates a little noise. As he nears the mouth of the cave the land droops down before going into the cave. Around the entrance there is a small divot where water has gathered to form a small pond that leads back into the cave as a stream.
> 
> Inside of the cave it is pitch black and to either side of the mouth there are wooden fences leaning away from the door. They seem to be meager defensive positions. The longer that Pogo looks into the cave, he can tell that it's _not pitch black like he first thought_. There is a dull light somewhere deep inside flickering vaguely. It's so subtle that he half thinks he has imagined it.


*Pogo Ventures a little further in, being a water genasi he uses his traits of "Swim" and "amphious" and another stealth roll of 13 to slip into the water and use the stream to sneak into the cave a little bit to investigate the light.*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2020)

When Pogo moves ahead alone, Kira sends her owl familiar to scout the cave on her behalf, sticking to the shadows of the cave. The Drow assumes the creature's senses and studies the interior for herself, undeterred by the lack of light in the dark. "Sir Arthur, if you could be so kind as to watch over me as I am without sense for a short while..." She places the back of her hand to her forehead before leaning against the wall of the cave mouth dramatically.

*#Stealth*: 1d20 (16) + 3 *Total*: 19
*#Perception*: 2d20kh1 (8, 10) + 3 *Total*: 13 (Keen Sight & Hearing, Darkvision 120')


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2020)

*"Certainly,"* Arthur says with a sharp nod. 

The water in the cave is only about ankle deep, as Pogo and the owl fo deeper into the cave there are glowing sections of the wall and a segment of column deeper into the cave that is glowing too. The light provided by these things is a muted blue color and  fluctuates in intensity in a seemingly random pattern. 

The stream widens and continues through the cave, narrowing for a moment before widening and getting deeper and deeper. There are paths along the wall of the cave with bridges over the water. When the blue light swells you can see the river bending off to the right and passing out of sight and between another wooden barricade like the one at the mouth of the cave.  



Arthur stays nearby Kira on her request to watch over her as the owl moves deeper. It makes its way back further and is able to spot a bit more than Pogo. There's movement from small creatures nearer to the wooden barricade at the back of the cave. They don't seem to notice the owl, but they know someone is coming.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2020)

*Pogo, feels he has gone far enough and decides to back track quickly to tell the others what he has seen. For however many turns it takes him he leaves the cave, and rejoins the party.Telling them all that he has seen, the barracades, the stream , the po, and the paths*

*If the kolbolds are inside they have set themselves up deep inside the cave. I do not know if they heard my steps or not...*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2020)

Kira explains what she's seeing through her owl's eyes as she notices it. "The only way through the bend around the corner is through the water, it would appear," she says boredly. As she retains her own senses, she gives Arthur a fond pat on his chest plate. "Thank you for minding me while I was without sight and sound."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2020)

*Glad to know Kira had my back. Thanks.*

*Pogo said, smiling happily  at spell caster.*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2020)

Samara sways side to side cursing herself for not having a cool familiar...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2020)

*Pogo too, silently wishes the same, a small tear running down the corner of his eye, as he remembers the goldfish he won as a kid at the boardwalk, during the summer festival in the costal town where he grew up. Sniffing slightly he turned his head away from the group, and wiped away the tear. Silently sighing and muttering to himself the name of his former pet.*

*Fredrick....*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2020)

"Lady Char Xorlirran will suffice," she tells Pogo with a withering gaze, her owl landing back onto her shoulder. "Seeing as you prefer to scout ahead and seem...well equipped to aquatic matters, perhaps you should be the first to see what it is that's on the other side of that barricade above the waterway? They're already apparently aware of us."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Lady Char Xorlirran will suffice," she tells Pogo with a withering gaze, her owl landing back onto her shoulder. "Seeing as you prefer to scout ahead and seem...well equipped to aquatic matters, perhaps you should be the first to see what it is that's on the other side of that barricade above the waterway? They're already apparently aware of us."


Follow soon after.

*Pogo said and set off again to sneek in and stealth his way into the Kolbold’s camp.

Pogo rolls a Nat 20 + 3 on stealth and a 8 on perception
As he makes his way back into the caves.
12 in athletics to climb over the barricades in the cave*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

Pogo make his way back into the cave, deeper this time. As he moves his eyes adjust to the darkness. He sticks to the bridges, zig zagging his way through the cave taking one bridge and then the next, and then the next until he finds himself near the barricade. His eyes can see slightly better in the darkness now--there is a wet-smoky smell in the air and dripping water echoes through the cavern. The ceilings are low and there's wood set into the walls to buttress the weight of the rock. 

There are signs of mining work here and there. There's small picks laid against the wall, propped up near one of the blue glowing rocks. The wooden barricade looks ancient, but also sturdy. It doesn't actually block the walkway, but it passes over the water. There's a sunken rowboat lodged against the barricade too, but it is in terrible shape. 

Pogo can swim under the wall to the other side or he can just walk around the corner, but he can't see what exactly waits back there, just that there is more of it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pogo make his way back into the cave, deeper this time. As he moves his eyes adjust to the darkness. He sticks to the bridges, zig zagging his way through the cave taking one bridge and then the next, and then the next until he finds himself near the barricade. His eyes can see slightly better in the darkness now--there is a wet-smoky smell in the air and dripping water echoes through the cavern. The ceilings are low and there's wood set into the walls to buttress the weight of the rock.
> 
> There are signs of mining work here and there. There's small picks laid against the wall, propped up near one of the blue glowing rocks. The wooden barricade looks ancient, but also sturdy. It doesn't actually block the walkway, but it passes over the water. There's a sunken rowboat lodged against the barricade too, but it is in terrible shape.
> 
> Pogo can swim under the wall to the other side or he can just walk around the corner, but he can't see what exactly waits back there, just that there is more of it.


I choose to swim under it trying to keep my stealth


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

Pogo dives under the water, swimming past the boat and under the barricade. He can hear little hissed voices as he moves through the water. There's figures moving along the waters edge as he surfaces. 

Half a dozen kobolds are spread out through this portion of the cave. They carry no torches, but do have little picks at their waists. All of them wear thick, threadbare robes that stop just above their ankle. They carry in their hands small daggers for the most part. Two of them wait on the other side of the barricade, backs pressed against the wood with crossbows loaded. 

Pogo can see the eerie glow of their yellow eyes, but they don't see him judging by how they haven't made a move.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pogo dives under the water, swimming past the boat and under the barricade. He can hear little hissed voices as he moves through the water. There's figures moving along the waters edge as he surfaces.
> 
> Half a dozen kobolds are spread out through this portion of the cave. They carry no torches, but do have little picks at their waists. All of them wear thick, threadbare robes that stop just above their ankle. They carry in their hands small daggers for the most part. Two of them wait on the other side of the barricade, backs pressed against the wood with crossbows loaded.
> 
> Pogo can see the eerie glow of their yellow eyes, but they don't see him judging by how they haven't made a move.


*Pogo  moves quietly in the water tries to see if he can locate the arms and perhaps make a quick get away.  sadly he only rolls a 7 on perception.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

The water toward the back of the cave is shallower, Pogo doesn't find the arms but as he gets nearer to the shallows of the water he can see that there is another room to the cavern to the upper right side of the map. It looks like it might be all of the cave, but without exiting the water it is hard to tell.

Perception checks:
Result: 1d20 (4) - 2 Total: 2
Result: 1d20 (5) - 2 Total: 3
Result: 1d20 (16) - 2 Total: 14

You've moved as far as you can within the water and none of the kobolds have spotted you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

_Pogo decided to swim to the corner along the wall there in discord._

Pogo makes his way to the far corner of the room where the water is deepest at this end and as he does he feels his body lurch downward, the water is pulling him under and draining into something. Maybe the entire thing had been flowing and he hadn't noticed it before. It was now undeniable. There was a dark hole under the water that led somewhere else. 

He barely escapes being sucked into its he paddles against the sudden change in current. The problem seems to be just along the wall here. 

the kobolds have their back to the water, watching for an attack that is supposed to come by land. 

Pogo treads water and he can see further back into the cave now. 



There are more kobolds in this other room and two of them appear to be working at a table together. One is sleeping on a mat on the floor while the others mill around.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2020)

*Having almost been sucked down to who knows where and seeing how many Kolbolds there were, Pogo decides to silently slip back the water and and leave the cave. Rendezvousing back with his friends.*

They are expecting us, I couldn’t see the arms. But there seems to be about 10 Kolbolds in all.
Two hiding at the entrance, four at the ready, one sleeping  and a few others milling about and working on a table.

there is a row boat by the entrance as well..


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2020)

“I think we should just go in and hurl as many attacks as possible against the creatures. I think it will turn out fine”.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

"I can think of none other than you better equipped to spearhead such a sterling plan," Kira says, gesturing to the mouth of the cave. "Please, after you."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 4, 2020)

"I could probably spook them," Kieran offers judiciously.  "I'm not entirely sure that will accomplish much though."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2020)

*We could have one half attack the Barricades from the front and have another climb or sneak under  the battlements and attack from the rear 
*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I can think of none other than you better equipped to spearhead such a sterling plan," Kira says, gesturing to the mouth of the cave. "Please, after you."


Samara’s eye twitched. Still not having a solid idea of Kira’s personality she decides to let the remark go.


makeoutparadise said:


> *We could have one half attack the Barricades from the front and have another climb or sneak under  the battlements and attack from the rear *


Samara pauses listening to both Pogo and Kieran it was perfect turning to the others Samara starts explaining the plan.

“Let’s have Pogo, Kieran, and Kira attack from behind. Kieran can scare them from behind to disorient them while the others attack. Arthur and I can attack from the front. This way we can keep safety high and injury to a minimum.” Samara looks at the others gauging their reactions.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Samara’s eye twitched. Still not having a solid idea of Kira’s personality she decides to let the remark go.
> 
> Samara pauses listening to both Pogo and Kieran it was perfect turning to the others Samara starts explaining the plan.
> 
> “Let’s have Pogo, Kieran, and Kira attack from behind. Kieran can scare them from behind to disorient them while the others attack. Arthur and I can attack from the front. This way we can keep safety high and injury to a minimum.” Samara looks at the others gauging their reactions.


*Pogo nods in agreement*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 4, 2020)

Kieran considers this then nods.  "Okay, I'm in," he says enthusiastically.  Let us get over the barricade, then get close enough you can hit the front once commotion runs in."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2020)

Samara nods her head in agreement.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

"Perhaps Pogo and I should switch with Samara. We appear better equipped to attack from the front using blades, and this allows the ones who are more familiar with the cave's layout to lead the way. What's more, Samara appears to utilize magics from afar, so this would keep her out of harm's way."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2020)

“I suppose that would work better. I don’t really have the aptitude to fight up close. Don’t get me wrong though I could manage if I have to.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 4, 2020)

The heavily armored man speaks up, "*I'll fight in the front, and move into the choke point and hold the ground on the side of the bridge closer to their encampment, these little guys seems to fight effectively in groups so I'll try to force the greatest number of them to move threw me, to get to everyone else. If someone else catches the flank me and whoever else moves up. After we create an effective wedge our back liners can rein hell on them without having to worry about any of those kobolds getting in their face.*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2020)

Samara was left with a gaping mouth as the entire strategy went over her head. She just couldn’t make sense of most battle tactics...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2020)

strongarm85 said:


> The heavily armored man speaks up, "*I'll fight in the front, and move into the choke point and hold the ground on the side of the bridge closer to their encampment, these little guys seems to fight effectively in groups so I'll try to force the greatest number of them to move threw me, to get to everyone else. If someone else catches the flank me and whoever else moves up. After we create an effective wedge our back liners can rein hell on them without having to worry about any of those kobolds getting in their face.*


Very well it’s decided then, we should move quickly. Before they beef up their defenses


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2020)

"Pogo, if you would?" Kira moves to follow the Rogue's lead. "Getting through the water may be difficult for you in armor. Pogo and I can make sure the way's clear so that you can become the anchor point, Leon," the Drow continues to explain. "Let's not delay." She then casts *Mage Armor* on herself.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 5, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Pogo, if you would?" Kira moves to follow the Rogue's lead. "Getting through the water may be difficult for you in armor. Pogo and I can make sure the way's clear so that you can become the anchor point, Leon," the Drow continues to explain. "Let's not delay." She then casts *Mage Armor* on herself.


*Alright, to arms everybody, hehehe.. to arms....*

*Pogo said, making his way back into the cave. This time slowly walking along the stream until it was deep enough to slide back in again.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2020)

Pogo and Kira move up through the cavern. There's still no opposition in the first section of the cave. They slip into the stream and make their way up to the barrier. Against the barrier they can see one kobold up on the land waiting with his back against the wood and his crossbow readied. Every so often he sticks his little rounded snout out to glance back toward the front of the cave to look for intruders.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2020)

Samara cautiously enters the cave being careful not to disturb the water too much


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 5, 2020)

*Pogo swims under the barricade and waits underneith the water paitently until the others arrive. Quietly contemplating on silently killing one of the gaurds at the entrance.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2020)

This plan was going to require a lot of cordination to work with Pogo going ahead if he were noticed by the Kobolds things could go very bad for him if he were noticed before the attack is sprung. When everyone appears ready Leon says, "*Let's go!*"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2020)

Though she's unarmored, Kira prefers to wait for Leon to charge in first, armored and shield as he is. After he does so, she dives beneath the barricade as Pogo's done and resurfaces after Leon, joining the fray and studying the new battlefield with fresh eyes.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 5, 2020)

Seeing her party ahead Samara also dives under the barricade.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2020)

Kieran creeps forward as quietly as he can to get an approach on the kobolds.  Once in position he'll pick a spot within the compound to draw some attention.

*#Stealth Check*: 1d20 (19) + 5 *Total*: 24

He picks a spot inside the gate to target his silent image, targeting an area deeper inside the fortified enclave where the water touches the shore.  With a mental urging he sends streaks of red through the water, darkening into a blood red pool just off the shore.  With an ominous silence a dome of blood rises from the water.  It glides onto the shore as the form twists and elongates into a parody of a large humanoid form, eyes scattered through a form that seems to shift from elemental blood to demonic red skin without pattern and arms clearly attached to no sane skeletal system ending in wicked claws feel the air as if for the first time in a thousand thousand years.

(Targeting image in discord).

/edit:
Initiative, though I think everyone was waiting for my lead
*#Initiative*: 1d20 (*1*) + 3 *Total*: 4


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 5, 2020)

(initiative: 10
 To hit: 19)
*Pogo tries to rush one of the Kolbolds gaurding the gate from behind slashing at the creature with his rapier.*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

Kira moves in after Pogo quickly, drawing a black iron dagger with a jagged, cruelly honed blade.  Beginning the battle dance of her people wielding the blade, she rounds the kobold Pogo seemed intent to attack, moving with a fierce and fluid energy to avoid any opening strikes.

(*#Initiative*: 1d20 (16) + 3 *Total*: 19, Main Action: Dodge, Bonus Action: Bladesong. Drawing dagger as Free Object Interaction.)


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2020)

Initative: 1d20 (4) + 3 Total: 7

Leon Moves in and attacks the  Kobold against the wall before moving on to the place in front of the bridge.


Attack Roll: 1d20 (7) + 5 Total: 12
Damage: Result: 1d6 (2) + 3 Total: 5

As he moves into position he makes a shove attack against the Kobold nearest the bridge to try to push it off the ledge. If that Kobold is dead he'll push aside any other Kobolds nearby or trying to stand in the way of the position he plans to defend.

Athletics: Result: 1d20 (2) + 5 Total: 7 Opposed by Athletics or Acrobatics.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2020)

*Initiative Kobold Fight*
Kira – 19
Samara – 15
Kobold #2 – 16
Kobold #3 – 14
Arthur – 14
Kobold #6 – 14
Pogo – 10
Kobold #1 – 10
Kobold #5 – 8
Leon – 7
Kieran – 4
Kobold #4 – 4


*Surprise Round!*

The nightmare blood red creature rides out of the water, moving toward the rocky shore at Kieran’s behest. As it slinks out of the water and moves for the kobolds a few of them panic and dart for the exit.

*Wisdom Saves:*
Kobold #1: 12
Kobold #2: 18
Kobold #3: 14
Kobold #4: 15
Kobold #5: 07
Kobold #6: 15


Kobold #1 makes a break right through the gap in the barrier, dashing for the entrance of the cave, but managing to keep hold of the little crossbow in its hand. As Kobold #1 dashes through the cave he doesn’t even see Leon and the others slinking up on the barrier, there’s no time for him to cry out be fore Leon runs him through. [AOO -7] Kobold #2 holds fast and doesn’t move from his spot beside the door.

Kobold #3 also breaks for the barrier, running toward the front of the cavern in a panic. Kobolds #4 and #6 hold their ground, actually brandishing their little daggers up in their nub hands in a threatening manner as if to ward off the creature that is emerging from the depths of the small lake. Kobold #3 runs right into Arthurs underhanded hammer swing, he’s hit so hard that he’s lifted up off the ground and crumples against the wall. [-5]

Kobold #5 drops its dagger and dashes for the back of the cave, toward the section in the furthest depths. It hisses and screeches in something in draconic that you can identify as profanity just by how its said.

*Round 1:*

Kira distracts and helps to flank Kobold #2, dancing and moving to avoid any incoming attacks...

*How the Kobold's stand so far...*
Kobold #2
Kobold #3 
Kobold #6
Kobold #1 
Kobold #5 _fleeing_
Kobold #4

Going to pause until we get an action that @SakuraLover16 wants to do since Samara is next in line.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2020)

Samara’s fingers gracefully touch the crystal orb in her hand as she whispers in a language that was both beautiful but unintelligible for mortal ears. After her quick prayer ends she creates three rays of fire aiming for Kobloid 2, 6, and 5.

To hit: 1d20+6=18

Damage: 2d6(3,6)=9


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _initiative_ 



 Kira – 19
Samara – 15
Kobold #2 – 16
Kobold #3 – 14
Arthur – 14
Kobold #6 – 14
Pogo – 10
Kobold #1 – 10
Kobold #5 – 8
Leon – 7
Kieran – 4
Kobold #4 – 4




Samara sends three rays of concentrated fire from her fingertips, slice through the air, two of them finding their marks and burning right through the chest of the kobolds they hit [-9]. The final Kobold that was target, #5 ducks as he turns to run for the bridge as the third scorching ray sears into the crystalline rock wall

Arthur advances through the gap in the barrier and chooses to hold near Kira and Samara, waiting to fend off any attack that might threaten the two of them. Taking the massive confusion as his cue, Pogo springs from the water and lunges onto Kobold #4, slicing the small creature right across the belly and tackling him down into the dusty rock floor of the cave.[-10]

At the this point the battlefield on this side looks like this:

Kobold #2 
Kobold #3 
Kobold #6 
Kobold #1
Kobold #5  _fleeing_
Kobold #4

With the exception of the fifth Kobold every one of the creatures from this part of the cave seems to be dealt with. Leon seems determined to finish this last one off, he skewers the last of Kobold #5 and then uses his shield to knock the creature into the water. [-5]

Then the floor begins to shake, there’s a violent screech metal slotting together in a way that it can barely fit. A thunderous sound from the next room, like massive footsteps shakes the floor. Whatever it is, it’s heavy.

It moves through the back section of the cave, obscured by the wall, but apparently massive and heavy. It stalks around for a moment and then the footsteps grow closer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2020)

Kieran moves forward to get closer to the rest of the group, taking care to stay behind Leon.  He allows the illusion to drop and immediately begins casting again, this time targeting the to one side of Leon.  This time he summons the vision of three armored forms in formation with the man, hulking forms in heavy armor, spears and shields held at the ready glowing orbs shining from within their heavy helms..

((Targeting may be subject to a little bit of interpretation, please adjust as needed.  The jest of the idea in this case is to give whatever big thing comes around the corner another target to waste at least its first action on.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2020)

The massive thing steps into view in the gap that leads to the final section of the cave. A bipedal machine with metal barrels welded together to form the chest fills the space from the floor almost to the ceiling, knocking a few of the stalactites that would stop it free. From a darkened slit near the center of its chest you can see two pairs of yellow, glowing eyes peeking out. On its shoulders are two mounted wands aimed forward. In the front of the thing, just between the legs there’s an obvious spot where it latches, seemingly from the inside.

And its arms…the arms are like any other part of it, whereas the rest of it is hulking and pounded together with rivets and fire, the arms are intricate and nimble. They’re Dirk’s arms. They are down in the front center holding a great sword between them, poised to attack.

Inside, the kobolds that man the thing hiss and snicker in draconic as they manipulate the body to advance toward the party.

As they spot Kieran's illusion the shoulder mounted wands open up firing a volley of force bolts that pepper the ground trying to destroy the things that the occupants of the vehicle think to be there.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 6, 2020)

Samara flings her hand forward finishing another divine chant. She carefully aims the three beams right below Dirk’s stolen arms hoping to cut the monstrosity in half.

To hit; 1d20=10

Damage: 2d6=2

Samara curses underneath her breath as she feels that the intensity of the spell is significantly weaker.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2020)

Kieran positively grins as the hulking thing rounds the corner.  _This_ would make an excellent story, he wondered briefly any of them would live as almost subconsciously he starts a chant.  Unlike the syncopated off-beat chant from before, this one is a quick rush, words almost a hiss.  He spins his cane around in one hand and blue-green energy accumulates on it, making a wheel of light in his hand.  The rushed chant grows in volume until it reaches a peak, words almost shouted, and in one smooth motion he slams the end of his cane into the cavern floor with a resounding _crack_ of thunder.

Kieran casts  targeting the kobold viewed through the slit in the chest.

*#Big Boom Boom*: 3d8 (5, 7, 7) *Total*: 19
Targets in 10' radius sphere take 3d8 damage, Con save for half.  Inorganic beings save at disadvantage.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 6, 2020)

Pogo pulls out his short bow and aims for the slats  where he sees the eyes and fires a shot.*
11 to hit.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2020)

Leon Settles in beside the bridge with his shield raised. Leon not sure how structurally sound the bridge is, but thing is going to be heavy and his plan is to keep it from being able to cross the bridge.

Attack Roll: Result: 1d20 (20) + 5 Total: 25
Damage!: Result: 2d6 (2, 1) + 3 Total: 6

Shove attack with shield (push it off the side of the bridge) Result: 1d20 (5) + 5 Total: 10

Action Surge: Result: 1d20 (14) + 5 Total: 19
Damage: Result: 1d6 (4) + 3 Total: 7


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2020)

Kira blinks in surprise as the kobold tank reveals itself...before she sheathes her black iron dagger, and brandishes a strange clockwork rod in one hand. The thing clicks with an eerie pyreflame in its center that never seems to dim...before it ignites with the Drow's utterance of a single Undercommon command word.

With a sonorous battlecry, the young noblewoman surges forward towards the kobold tank, spinning elegantly to meet it directly with a sharp opening stab.

(Free Object Interaction: Sheath Dagger. Bonus Action: Cast Shadow Blade. Moving 40 feet towards tank. Main Action: Attack.)
*#shadowblade*: 2d10kh1 (2, 3) + 5 *Total*: 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

*Initiative Kobold Fight*
RANGE – 21
Kira – 19
Samara – 15
Arthur – 14
BREATH – 12
Pogo – 10
Leon – 7
Kieran – 4
ARMS – 4

Kira’s shadowy sword hits the Kobold tank, causing the vehicle to shudder as one of the people inside is rocked by psychic damage. Samara launches three more scorching rays this time, at the behemoth tank. Two of them cut deep into the metal [-4][-8]

Arthur moves in and, his hammer raised high and takes a massive swing that knocks the behemoth staggering. [-15]

At the bottom of the tank, where there is a clear separation in the things armor, a mouth-like hatch drops open. From inside a Kobold raises its hands and sends out a thin sheet of flames that wash over Kira and Arthur.

*Dex Saves:*
Arthur – 14 [-6]

I need a DEX save from Kira. On a 13 or higher then you take 6 damage. Pogo fires a looses a shot, trying to aim for the slot in the front of the barrels, but it misses the mark and bounces off with a metallic clang. Leon moves to cover the bridge and keep the tank back, he slots in between Kira and Arthur and gives a quick thrust of his spear. He then tries to force the tank off of the bridge and into the water, but it manages to sustain itself. Leon does take another stab at it. [-6][-7]

As Kieran slams his hand down on the head of his staff and a thunderous crackle fills the room. [-9 or -18]

Saves:
Kobold: Result: 1d20 (16) - 1 *Total: 15*
Kobold: Result: 1d20 (12) – 1 *Total: 11*
Kobold: Result: 1d20 (12) – 1 *Total: 11*
Barrel Tank: Result: 1d20 (15) + 3 *Total: 18*

The thing ceases all motion, the arms drooping and the wands ceasing to rotate around seeking targets.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 8, 2020)

Kieran lowers his cane and listens for a moment for any further sound of threats then begins to cautiously approach the vehicle.  "So, _that_ was different," he says optimistically. "Anyone ever seen something like this before? Seems like it merits some consideration."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 8, 2020)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Kieran lowers his cane and listens for a moment for any further sound of threats then begins to cautiously approach the vehicle.  "So, _that_ was different," he says optimistically. "Anyone ever seen something like this before? Seems like it merits some consideration."


I saw something Similar when I went to a brothel Huzuz but the dwarfs were using it for a entirely different purpose

*Pogo said, dusting his hands*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

The kobold-operated golem maintains its silence, and there are no sounds of movement inside. The hatch on bottom where the kobold attacked from just seconds ago is still partially agape, like a mouth frozen part of the way into a shocked expression. It stands still as a statue in the center of the cave and somehow, when it's not moving, it seems even more massive. 

It's about 12 feet tall with a wide body, more than enough for three kobolds to fit in comfortably. While much of the work on it seems to have been done right here in the cavern, there's no way that it could have been meant to get outside if it were assembled in here. It wouldn't fit back through the narrower parts of the cave.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

Samara uncertaintly takes a few steps forward readying her orb.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2020)

Kira keeps her shadow blade raised as she rounds the tank and begins to move along the path it treaded to get into the main cave, backtracking to find where it was maneuvered from.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Kira keeps her shadow blade raised as she rounds the tank and begins to move along the path it treaded to get into the main cave, backtracking to find where it was maneuvered from.


Go ahead and make a perception check


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2020)

*#Perception*: 1d20 (7) + 3 *Total*: 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

The first thing that Kira notices is the mess of parts strewn about the floor of the cave, little metallic bits and bobbles and pieces that evidently were meant to be added to the hulking tank that they just defeated. There's also a Kobold on a starw mat on the floor that is clearly gone and might have been for sometime. It's skin is a pale teal green instead of the healthy deep green they usually have. 

There is a stash of gold an jewels in the corner that looked substantial and was spilling out of a small unassuming box along with a silvery Bec de Corbin that is propped up against the wall and a large repeating bow. 

As evidenced by the little pickaxes earlier the kobolds were working at something. There are more apparent signs back here: displaced crystal at the back of the cave where they had been digging out this last room. But they weren’t mining the crystal. All their efforts are concentrated on one spot. There’s a shape in that very narrow sliver where they’ve hewed and hacked the rock until it was chipped back, but it’s hard to see it for most of you before the crystals of the cave swell with illumination.

A gaunt faced woman with frizzled blonde hair barely covering her sunken cheeks is set into the crystal of the wall. Only the top half of her body is exposed where, presumably, the kobolds chipped away the crystal. Her arms are folded over her chest in an X shape. She’s not wearing any clothes though there are tattoos running along the backs of her hands and down her arms. In one hand she looks like she is clutching something small and metallic.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

Samara walks towards the metal contraption and peers inside taking care to not let her guard down
Perception: 1d20=2+11=13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

_When we take the passive we don't have to add it, you just use the 11, but it's enough for us to get some result. _

The tank is in pretty rough shape now, but the arms look like they can be pretty neatly removed from the front portion and carried back to the mysterious benefactor Dirk told you of, also the two wands mounted on top of the tank can be removed and used separately.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2020)

Kieran will inspect the tank to see if he can make out anything on it.  He won't actually attempt to disassemble anything but he'll at least see if he can figure out what the kobolds were doing, and maybe how easily they could salvage the arms (and wands, and anything else of value in it).

@EvilMoogle *#Perception*: 1d20 (*1*) + 2 *Total*: 3 (Passive is 12?)

@EvilMoogle *#Investigation*: 1d20 (18) + 0 *Total*: 18


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2020)

Walking forward, Kira takes the small metallic object from the woman apparently encased in crystal. "My my, what do we have here..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kieran will inspect the tank to see if he can make out anything on it.  He won't actually attempt to disassemble anything but he'll at least see if he can figure out what the kobolds were doing, and maybe how easily they could salvage the arms (and wands, and anything else of value in it).
> 
> @EvilMoogle *#Perception*: 1d20 (*1*) + 2 *Total*: 3 (Passive is 12?)
> 
> @EvilMoogle *#Investigation*: 1d20 (18) + 0 *Total*: 18


Kieran and Samara are able to get the wands free, the wands have polished bronze rods as handles with a raised spiral running to the tip. At the top where the pommel would be is a blue crystal fashioned into the shape of a flame. Just from holding them you can tell there's at least some charges left in both. 


Picture of the wands

The warforged arms take a little doing, but they come off of the tank easily enough and they are light enough to be carried by pretty much anyone, remarkably so since they were seemingly sturdy enough to sustain the damage put out.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

Samara raises the wand and inspects it in the air she seemed to have forgotten that they were in a cave....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Samara raises the wand and inspects it in the air she seemed to have forgotten that they were in a cave....


The wand feels light and easy to handle, but at the same time you can tell that if you were to strike something with it or use it as a weapon it would be highly ineffective. It does catch the blue glow of the caves in a strange manner, though.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2020)

Samara wasn’t used to a wand something like a wand it wasn’t really quite her style however she would give it a try it seemed to call to her begging to be used...


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Leon pulls out the sack he usually uses to hold his armor in to load in the Arms, Hopefully they weren't too damaged, and they looked pretty sturdy, but he made sure to watch the joints to make sure he didn't further damage them.

Afterwards he takes a quick moment to look around for anything else of value.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2020)

Leon finds the box with the gold and the Bec de Corbin and repeating bow. I'm guessing that he and Arthur can gather these things up to be divided out between the others later. The arms, as far as Leon can tell, are still in good shape other than being ripped off of their host body. On top of that there is a greatsword that was dropped by the tank when it went down. It's a little rough looking, but it should still be an effective weapon for someone if they want it.



Hidden Nin said:


> Walking forward, Kira takes the small metallic object from the woman apparently encased in crystal. "My my, what do we have here..."



Kira removes the item, it seems to be some kind of small charm or a pendant meant for a chain. On its surface there is a serpent coiling around in a spiral with a blue jewel set at its center. The whole thing feels cold to the touch, as if it were encased in solid ice instead of crystal. The center of the jewel is a little murky, not like there's an imperfection, no, it's as if you can't quite focus on what's there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 9, 2020)

Kira's brow furrows before she pockets the pendant and then leans out to touch the woman cased in crystal. "Good morning, dear," she says, checking if she was still alive, how thoroughly encased she was, etc. The Drow is not shy about her inspection.

*#Investigation Kira*: 1d20 (15) + 3 *Total*: 18


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Kira's brow furrows before she pockets the pendant and then leans out to touch the woman cased in crystal. "Good morning, dear," she says, checking if she was still alive, how thoroughly encased she was, etc. The Drow is not shy about her inspection.
> 
> *#Investigation Kira*: 1d20 (15) + 3 *Total*: 18


Kira pockets the pendant and goes to inspect the body. Though Kira is relatively sure that this is a woman, she can't even place the race, humanoid, obviously, but the teeth protrude up from the bottom lip like an Orc's tough they are much smaller. She has the round ears to a small point of a half-elf.

Were her eyes open before?

Even with the slow blue strobe effect of the light coming from the cave's crystals the pits of her eyes are black and oily. But when you look at them for long enough you can make out what might almost be stars?

A wave of cold air and force ripples through the cavern and a strange voice speaks in a primitive tongue with harsh consonates. It echoes through the cave with a chill that reaches down into the bones of everyone that hears it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 9, 2020)

Samara looks around for the creature who seemed like ice incarnate.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 9, 2020)

Perception: 20

*Pogo approaches the tanks as well.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2020)

From the way that the metal of this tank is fashioned, it seems in some part to be of a dwarven design, but the parts look to be all wrong. As if someone had to use what they had.

Samara finds no source for the voice, as it comes from everywhere.

Result: 2d4 (3, 1)
*Total: 4*

Arthur is standing near the center of the inner most chamber, puzzled as the voice fades from the air and the damp warm feel of the cavern returns. He is looking back toward where Kira is when suddenly something lunges onto his arm.

The kobold that he previously been sleeping rears back before he can stop it and clamps its teeth down on the pauldron that covers his shoulder. It doesn’t make it through the armor, but Arthur cries out in shock. “What in the Seven Hells?”

The kobold that was besides the barricade and the two near the waterfront begin to writhe and seize against the cave floor before slowly shambling to their feet. Their wounds still gravely apparent where they’re robes are still soaked in with blood and, in one case the creature’s snout is split in the front—its jaws flapping uselessly open.

“It looks like we spoke too soon!” Arthur yells as he flings the Kobold off of him and back toward the mouth of the room. 

Roll Initiative


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2020)

Zombies, of course it wouldn't be a misty morning in Ravenloft without zombies.  With his familiar, and disconcerning, syncopated chant he directs a lance of green energy at the nearest creature.

Initiative:
*#GoesFast*: 1d20 (10) + 3 *Total*: 13

Attack:
*Result*: 1d20 (7) + 6 *Total*: 13

Damage:
*Result*: 1d10 (5) + 4 *Total*: 9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 9, 2020)

Kira's eyes widen as she shoots the woman encased in crystal a dirty look. Drawing her black iron dagger once again, she keeps it in a loose grip. With her other hand she scribes a circle of runes in the air out of energy, before pressing her hand forward to let a series of dark hued rockets of energy collide with one of the zombie kobold with the flapping snoot. 

"Disgusting..."

*#Initiative*: 1d20 (14) + 3 *Total*: 17

MA: Magic Missile. 

*Damage*: 1d4 (3) + 1 [force] = 4
*#other darts*: 2d4 (*4*, *1*) + 2 *Total*: 7

11 total force damage


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 10, 2020)

"I guess I'll try this weapon out." Leon readies his shield and moves in to attack with the new Bec de Corbin he found. He moves to the nearest moving Kobold and digs in.

Initiative: Result: 1d20 (16) + 3 Total: 19
Attack Roll: Result: 1d20 (15) + 5 Total: 20
Damage: (??? +3)

If able he'll use his shield to make a shove attack to knock a Kobold down out of the way into the river, if there aren't any to be shoved off that way though he'll settle for knocking one prone.

Shove attack Result: 1d20 (16) + 5 Total: 21(Resisted by Athletics or Acrobatics.)


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 10, 2020)

Pogo. Initiative 13 attack to hit if needed 11


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 10, 2020)

Initiative: 1d20 (4)+2=6

Samara raises the wand to her face as she recites an incantation. She quickly flicks her wand forward casting sacred flame on one of the undead kobloids by the waterfront.

Damage: 1d8= (7)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2020)

Kobold #1, the one who bit Arthur - 22
Arthur – 20
Leon – 19
Kira - 17
Kieran – 13
Pogo – 13
Kobold #3 - 9
Kobold #2 - 8
Samara – 6
Kobold #4 – 6

*Round One: *

Arthur tosses the Kobold aside and it is almost immediately back on its feet, it’s eyes glowing blue now like a far-off moon. As if drawn it moves for Kira, foregoing any pomp and circumstance and lunging and snapping at the air. The creature’s mouth finds Kira’s weapon, missing her in its attempt at an attack and tumbling to the ground on its stomach, prone.

Reaching back over his shoulder, Arthur draws a javelin and sends it soaring toward the Kobold that just bit him and attacked Kira, but the weapon clatters uselessly against the floor of the cave. Leon rips through one of the kobolds, putting the bec de corbin right through the things neck. He shoves at a second one, pushing hard against the creature as it, seemingly on instinct pushes back.

Result: 1d20 (12) + 2
*Total: 14*

The kobold is knocked flat onto the ground. Kira’s missiles of force tear through it, punching into the space left in its open, flapping wound and blowing it apart.

Kieran looses a familiar beam of energy, but there is something strange as it leaves his hand. It feels different, empowered and driven by something in the cave. He can feel it burning at the air, tingling in his fingertips—there’s even a smell to it. It cuts through the air and lifts one of the kobolds off of its feet sending it flying across the cave.

Pogo moves from near the shell of the tank to attack the final kobold, but his strike misses as the thing rolls to the side. For undead, these creatures seem spry, even more intelligent in a way. Yet they are still rabid and trying to bite.

Samara raises her hand, crystal ball held out to strike at the same kobold, her sacred fire engulfs it and rips through it, causing it to writhe against the flame and finally go still.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2020)

Before the bodies of the Kobolds are able to settle, something inside of them starts to move, their innards twisting and moving. They  begin to leak a glowing, blue smoke and the chest of one of the kobolds snapped open like a bear trap. That blue essence slipped out as the bodies continued to convulse. All in all, three of the four that they had to kill again are moving now. Only the one that Samara burned at Kira’s feet remains still.

That voice echoes through the cavern again, speaking a language that felt as if it predated the first human civilizations.

That blue smoke rising up from the bodies starts to take a vaguely humanoid shape quickly and a pair of glowing yellow eyes blink to life on the face. One of them hisses something and in a flash dashes for Kieran, its misty hands outstretched.

*Attack: *
Result: 1d20 (16) + 4
*Total: 20

Damage: *
Result: 2d4 (4, 2) + 4
*Total:* 10 [half damage] *-5*

When the creature touches him, Kieran hears a whispered voice in his head and though he can’t understand the language, the words make perfect sense to him suddenly. _“Under the great glacier lays the Frostfather, a drop of his blood enough to freeze the seas. If he could not escape, how can you?”_

*Save: *
Result: 1d20 (20) + 4
*Total: 24*

So here is a picture of what you’re dealing with. There are three of them whatever is happening here so far doesn’t seem to be clear to any of the party. If anyone understands Primordial they could attempt to understand what the whispered voice in the cave is saying.


*Spoiler*: __ 



  [/spoiler
]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 11, 2020)

Kira draws her whip now, shooting the woman in the cave wall a dirty look. "You had better not be responsible for this..." And then quickly rushes over to join Arthur, lashing her whip at the smokey creature risen from the kobold she'd just shot at. 

MA: Booming Blade 

#booming blade: 1d20 (20) + 5
Total: 25

#damage: 1d4 (2) + 3
Total: 5 (nine damage if we're using the new critical rules, silvered whip)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2020)

Kieran draws his dagger in his off hand and adopts a vaguely defensive stance against the shade.

"The Frostfather trapped in ice," Kieran says enthusiastically.  "_That_ has a poetic finality to it.  I approve.  You're only mistake is I _know_ what waits for me beyond the beyond."  He suddenly laughs, a concerning and slightly gutteral laugh and continues, "do you want to know too?"  He the whispers something somehow unheard and yet perfectly clear to the shade attempting to kill him.

Casts  using a second level slot.
*Result*: 4d6 (*6*, 5, *1*, 5) *Total*: 17
Target takes [17] psychic damage and must use reaction to move away at full speed.  Wis save (DC 14) to halve damage and not move.

If it moves away he'll AoO it:
*#Dagger AoO*: 1d20 (14) + 5 *Total*: 19
*#Dagger Damage*: 1d4 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2020)

I hadn't realized we had a party member who spoke this language. @makeoutparadise 

For Pogo, the primordial is broken. You can tell you're seeing an earlier from of the language you know, the language that primordial came to be in this plane or at least the plane where you originated. The first time the voice speaks it rattles through your bones, the sensation of it possibly more unsettling with your limited understanding of it. 

_"To the flesh, blade! To Tharizdun, spirit!" _

The second time that the voice speaks, right before the smoke starts to congeal into a humanoid form Pogo hears the primordial and understands it to mean this: _"Sundered chaos. Forced between the cracks." _


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 11, 2020)

*Hearing these monsters speak primordial Pogo's ears perk up. Since primordial is his mother tongue Pogo strains to hear what he can from get from these creatures rolling a* 13 for history* to and wrack his brain and try to recall of any *Tharizdun *calls out to these wraith like beings back in their guttural tongue. Rolling a *13 for persuasion* Pogo says in primordial*

*<What power art thou, who from below hast made these kolbolds rise unwillingly and slow? Cease thou necromancy or cold dark steel I'll show!>   *

*Pogo angrily runs towards the closest of these creatures and attempts to slash one with his rapier Roll to hit : *Result*: 1d20 (16) + 7 *Total*: 23  *Damage: Result: 1d8 (4) + 5 Total: 9**


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 11, 2020)

Samara starts an incantation staring down a creature before casting sacred flame.

1d8=2


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2020)

"I like this new weapon! Too bad the things I have to try it out on are so weak!"

Leon Attacks the nearest animated Kobold trying to just rip the body to pieces so that there wont be worth reanimating yet again.

Attack Roll: Result: 1d20 (17) + 5 Total: 22
Damage: ???

He also uses his shield to try to shove another Kobold away from party members, trying to push it away 5 feet and advancing into the place it was occupying so that it has to try to get past him to get to other.

Shove attack: Result: 1d20 (8) + 5 Total: 13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2020)

*Round Two:*
Cold Wraith – 22 (the one that attacked Kieran)
Arthur – 20
Leon – 19
Cold Wraith - 18
Kira – 17
Cold Wraith - 14
Kieran – 13
Pogo – 13
Samara – 6

Arthur finally rights himself and points the tip of his Warhammer toward the specter that just attacked Kieran. He channels holy energy into a light hat shimmers down the head of the weapon and crackles through the air. It strikes the wraith, causing its ghostly form to sizzle [-22].

Using the new weapon, Leon steps in to make an attack, jabbing the tip of the bec de corbin into one of the wraiths. It finds its mark and there’s a hiss in the air. [-13] When he moves to make the shove attack though, the wraith has time to prepare better and despite the fact that it could just pass through him it pushes back.

*STR CHECK:*
Result: 1d20 (4) - 3
*Total: 1*

Leon manages to unseat the wraith, forcing it back, but as he pushes against it he can feel his shield grow cold and then frost over. The wraith hisses something in primordial again as it gives up and allows Leon to pass slightly into it before he rights himself. The air chills for a moment as he makes contact with the thing’s form.

It whispers into his head in a language that he can understand, but that he feels he shouldn’t be able to. _“Far from the sight of Iroas and the streets of Akros, yet you still fight?”_

The wraith who has yet to be involved in any of this goes for Pogo, from the spot where its previous body had been cut down. It swipes at the him only for the rogue to dodge out of the way deftly.

Kira sidles up to Arthur and brings her whip up over her head, swirls it in the air to pick up speed and slashes out with the silvered tip at the wraith who Leon just attacked. She lands a hit and as she does the familiar pop of lightning fills the air as the blooming blade spell transfers to the wraith. [-12]

The wraith wounded by Leon and Kira makes a mad dash for Samara, its barely corporeal form passing through a stalagmite and streaking toward her. Due to its movement it triggers the blooming blade spell [-9]. It grabs for her neck, its cold hand grasping her throat until there’s a harsh sting [-14] that turns into a searing burn.This wraith, looks ragged and disheveled, its gaseous body seems to be withering away.

Still it speaks into Samara’s head. _“Abandoned you. Can you trust him?”_

*CON save for Samara:*
Result: 1d20 (10) + 3
*Total: 13*

Kieran returns the favor for the attack on him, chanting until the air around the him buzzes and there’s green crackles of static on the wraith’s head. It dissipates, dissolving into a thin mist as it lets out a bloodcurdling shriek. [-17 dead]

Pogo calls out to the wraiths, but they ignore him, almost as if they can't hear his words. He thinks he has heard of a cult of Tharizdun, but only whispers and hearsay. Pogo turns and strikes at the wraith who just attempted to attack him. [-9]

Samara, fighting through the pain begins the incantation for sacred flame, bringing her crystal ball up to target the wraith that just attacked her, her radiant fire burns the wraith away, causing it to go up in bright blue fire before it vanishes. [-4]

*Round 2 ending stats: *
Wraith [initi 22] that attacked Kieran took 39 damage, he dead.
Wraith [initi 18] that failed to hit Pogo took 9 damage.
Wraith [initi 14] that Leon and Kira attacked that attacked Samara took 38 damage, he dead too
Samara took 14 damage
Kieran took 5 damage
One wraith left, it's near Pogo


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 12, 2020)

*Pogo strikes with his sword once more. With 14 to hit and another 9 damage.*
<Go back to the shadows!>
*The rouge cried out this seemed personal to the rouge. In the back of his mind he had seen wraiths like these long ago, but he could not remember when or where.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2020)

Kieran rights himself and takes aim at the remaining wraith, firing another blast at it.

*#Blast Attack*: 1d20 (3) + 6 *Total*: 9
*#Blast Damage*: 1d10 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 12, 2020)

Kira makes her way back to the woman in the wall, cracking her whip menacingly on the approach.

"If you're responsible, you'd better start talking...in a language I _understand_."

She drops the whip and produces her black iron dagger, placing the blade near the woman's throat. Keeping her gaze, the Drow's eyes narrow intently.

Intimidation: 1d20 (16) + 1
Total: 17


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 12, 2020)

Samara grasps her neck with both hands losing focus and causing her orb to hit the ground. She chokes back tears as she whispers an incantation to heal her neck 1d8(6)+4=10. Her neck is enveloped in light as the spell takes efffect. The pain had dulled to a throb. Gathering herself she reaches and picks up her orb immediately noticing a handshaped print on her neck. “What!?” she exclaims “Why is this still here?”.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2020)

Leon Presses towards the remaining creature and attacks with his new weapon, and unless he ends up with advantage somehow he misses.
Attack Roll: Result: 1d20 (1) + 5 Total: 6

Shield shove attack to move the creature 5 feet away from Pogo and them move into it's location.
Shove attack: Result: 1d20 (6) + 5 Total: 11


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2020)

Arthur – 20
Leon – 19
Cold Wraith - 18
Kira – 17
Kieran – 13
Pogo – 13
Samara – 6

*Round Three:*

Ignoring most of what’s going on around him, Arthur moves to assist Pogo, he steps in close attack the Wraith, at the same time he yells to Samara. “Are you okay? This is not a good day to die.”

He draws his hammer back and mutters something causing it to glow with brilliant energy. “FOR THE GLORY OF PELOR!” He brings the hammer down and in a burst the light ripples throughout the wraith’s form. [-18]

Leon closes in on the final wraith and takes the new bec de corbin to it, only for it to pass helplessly through the center of the creature this time and have no effect. Leon then swings his off arm, swatting the shield against the wraith in an effort to shove it. The shield passes right through the chilly space the wraith once occupied. [tie]

After this the wraith tries to drag its ghostly claws through Leon, only for him to dance back and raise his shield stabbing the base of the bec de corbin into the ground to balance himself.

At the back of the cave in the wall where Kira the woman was exhumed, her whip cracking at the air as she moves. “If you’re responsible, you’d better start talking…in a language I understand.”

She lets the whip fall and draws a black iron dagger, pressing it into the hole and near the woman’s throat. The woman, despite the implications of this stares straight ahead with black oily eyes unblinking.

*“Ukh lmnhighœ mnhi dukhrk. Œhç drçukhmçr wmhi∆∆ wukhkç.”* The voice echoes through the cavern again. After that the voice falls silent again.

Back with the others, Kieran turns to fire on the last wraith, sending a stream of green energy toward it, but its twisting, gaseous form curls out of the way to avoid the attack.

It’s Pogo who finally finishes the deed, as the wraith twists to avoid Kieran’s attack, Pogo strikes it [-9][-3 sneak]. With a horrid screech the wraith dissipates into nothingness and the cave around them falls silent.

Samara takes this time to heal herself, quickly, but the danger seems to have passed.

*End of combat*

“It looks like everyone is still in one piece,” Arthur says. “I’m not sure what that was just now.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 13, 2020)

Kira's gaze flickers over the mysterious woman for an unsteady moment. "Hmph..." She begins casting Identify on her, placing a finger to the woman's forehead. "Be still and silent."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 13, 2020)

Samara looks around wanting to visit a room she took note of earlier.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2020)

"We can find more danger in other rooms, let's divide up spoils we for so far."

Leon takes a moment to clean up the new weapon and pulls out the repeating bow he found earlier.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 14, 2020)

While walking Samara pulls out the wand she had acquired. She tries to decipher what properties the mysterious weapon it has.

Arcana check 1d20 (16)+3=19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> Kira's gaze flickers over the mysterious woman for an unsteady moment. "Hmph..." She begins casting Identify on her, placing a finger to the woman's forehead. "Be still and silent."


The spell takes about a minute's worth of time to cast.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Samara looks around wanting to visit a room she took note of earlier.





strongarm85 said:


> "We can find more danger in other rooms, let's divide up spoils we for so far."
> 
> Leon takes a moment to clean up the new weapon and pulls out the repeating bow he found earlier.


You're able to head back to the room off to the sourthern side of the cavern, but you can see from this side that it is relatively small. Arthur and and Leon did however gather up a nice bundle of loot which includes:


1 Repeating Crossbow, this bow upon closer inspection seems to be of a fine make with a dark wood body and a magazine that holds 10 bolts at once. A crank on the top loads another bolt into the bow to be fired. Range should be about 80/320, two handed, crit x2
1 Bec de Corbin, versatile from the looks of it. As a two hander it acts as a long pole hammer, with about six foot of reach. As a one hander it acts as a spear. 2d6 1-hand, piercing, 2d8 2 handed bludgeoning . 19-20 crit x2
Several small jewels of various makes, which need to be assessed, but probably worth somewhere in the thousands of gold
5650 gold



SakuraLover16 said:


> While walking Samara pulls out the wand she had acquired. She tries to decipher what properties the mysterious weapon it has.
> 
> Arcana check 1d20 (16)+3=19


You've seen this kind of wand before, it isn't a wand like a spell focus, not necessarily, though you suppose someone could use it this way. What it does is allow you to do is cast a spell a set number of times a day. This is a pretty big boon to you because you can use a spell without expending a slot, same goes for Kira, but the risk is that you can only use this thing so many times per day and it recharges at dawn.

If all of the charges are used, then there's a chance the wand could be destroyed, but as long as you have one left in there you're good and it will just refill at dawn.

Now, you don't know how many charges those Kobolds used today...

Now Kira after a minute of concentration on the woman trapped in the wall you find no discernible spell, coming from her, but there is a vast well of negative energy pouring out of her. She might be some kind of undead, created through a method that doesn't involve a spell...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 14, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Arthur – 20
> Leon – 19
> Cold Wraith - 18
> Kira – 17
> ...


*Pogo pants and huffs bending over in a cold sweat, looking at the ground his memory fuzzy. It had been a while since he had spoken primordial let alone heard it. The last time he heard it spiken like that was that cold night along the beach when a wraith attacked him and his father.*

_Tharizdun.... 

*Pogo said turning to author.*

The wraiths were saying something about Tharizdun...a cult of some kind, do you know of it? _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2020)

The Drow doesn't exactly recoil, but she gives the woman a nonplussed look as she draws her hand back a minute later. "What an interesting little experiment," she says slowly, though amusement doesn't really touch her voice. She takes a step back, posture wary. "This woman stuck into the wall seems to be some sort of...necromatic conduit."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> The Drow doesn't exactly recoil, but she gives the woman a nonplussed look as she draws her hand back a minute later. "What an interesting little experiment," she says slowly, though amusement doesn't really touch her voice. She takes a step back, posture wary. "This woman stuck into the wall seems to be some sort of...necromatic conduit."


“What do you propose we do with her? I know being stuck in a cave isn’t a great way of continue existing.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2020)

"That ritual she is part of is probably what brought those spirits here. What I'd like know is why didn't those things attack the Kobolds? Why wait for us to show up before revealing themselves? What were people doing right before they appeared? I was gathering loot."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2020)

"Logic suggests the two aren't unrelated. The wraiths drew forth from the corpses of the expired lizardlings, and they were...excavating? This...woman, for whatever reason." Kira sheathes her dagger and collects her whip, pulling the amulet she'd taken before out of her pocket to inspect it.

*#Kira Arcana*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25

She dangles the amulet thoughtfully from her fingers. "The glow in their eyes was not so different than the look in hers...this is only supported by the fact that the one lizardling struck down by 'divine' might did not reanimate. It's likely in our best interest to kill, or at least interrogate her. The only problem being she only seems to speak some sort of unfiltered trite..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2020)

"I can try this spear-hammer-pick thing but if its magic it might have a way to fight back. Maybe we should ask the witch about it later when she puts arms back on?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2020)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Logic suggests the two aren't unrelated. The wraiths drew forth from the corpses of the expired lizardlings, and they were...excavating? This...woman, for whatever reason." Kira sheathes her dagger and collects her whip, pulling the amulet she'd taken before out of her pocket to inspect it.
> 
> *#Kira Arcana*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25
> 
> She dangles the amulet thoughtfully from her fingers. "The glow in their eyes was not so different than the look in hers...this is only supported by the fact that the one lizardling struck down by 'divine' might did not reanimate. It's likely in our best interest to kill, or at least interrogate her. The only problem being she only seems to speak some sort of unfiltered trite..."


The pendant seems to depict some kind of serpent god wrapped around a representation of the world or of water. The pendant itself probably served as a holy symbol, but has no power on its own.

Kira gets the sense that the woman is some kind of dormant undead, there are rituals to turn oneself into a lich or other intelligent undead and also rituals to to connect someone to a higher power or another plane. There's nothing on the kobolds that indicate that they had reason to worship or follow this woman, curiosity might just led them to start digging her out. Like most undead, destroying may make whatever effect she has over the cave end.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2020)

“So guys do you believe we need to put this woman out of her misery? If she is still able to affect the world around her I don’t believe it safe to leave her the way she is.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2020)

"Your probably right about that, but encased like she is, she probably isn't going anywhere. We don't know what happens when you touch the Crystal or try to attack it either. It could have a way to attack us just like the ghost things we fought earlier. I say we find a way to seal the entrance to keep anyone from coming back in, and get some advice from someone who might know something about it, and then deal with it approprately when we know more. Maybe it turns out that she's alive and there and destroying the crystal kill her, but if we find a way to end the magic without breaking the crystal she can be freed."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2020)

"She's better off dead," Kira counters. "Or...you know. Permanently dead. Whatever this ritual is, there's no obvious magic enveloping her. Her power over the cave is natural, and absent anyone that understands what she's saying..." She moves her dagger closer to the woman's throat. "Not that I mind random lizardlings falling over themselves in an attempt to excavate this woman. She doesn't appear to have had any power over them. They were simply curious, or hired by someone else perhaps."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2020)

Arthur nods. "She is definitely some form of undead or fiend." He says, his head turned to to focus on the area of the cavern where she is still half covered. "There's evil there for sure too, that much is apparent."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2020)

Samara checks the room that they passed on the way in, it's rather unremarkable. There's a table in the center of the room, one much too tall to have belonged to a kobold, or at least too tall to have been constructed for one. And a pile of empty crates in one corner with crates full of supplies in the other. It seems like they were mostly storing what they consider food: mostly garbage like egg shells, salted meats, scraps of leather, and spoiled cheese and ale. 

There are some notes in the center of the table depicting plans for modifications to the machine that the Kobolds had been working at with some other random musing written far from the plans that didn't seem to be related. It's hard to tell as everything is written in draconic. But one of the things hastily drawn in the upper corner of one page of blueprints is a drawing of the woman from the cave wall.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Samara checks the room that they passed on the way in, it's rather unremarkable. There's a table in the center of the room, one much too tall to have belonged to a kobold, or at least too tall to have been constructed for one. And a pile of empty crates in one corner with crates full of supplies in the other. It seems like they were mostly storing what they consider food: mostly garbage like egg shells, salted meats, scraps of leather, and spoiled cheese and ale.
> 
> There are some notes in the center of the table depicting plans for modifications to the machine that the Kobolds had been working at with some other random musing written far from the plans that didn't seem to be related. It's hard to tell as everything is written in draconic. But one of the things hastily drawn in the upper corner of one page of blueprints is a drawing of the woman from the cave wall.


There was something on one of the blueprints that caught Samara’s eye. Surging forward her eyes scan the blueprints and the drawing of the mysterious woman.

Investigation: 1d20 (10)+1=11

Arcana: 1d20 (6)+3=9


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There was something on one of the blueprints that caught Samara’s eye. Surging forward her eyes scan the blueprints and the drawing of the mysterious woman.
> 
> Investigation: 1d20 (10)+1=11
> 
> Arcana: 1d20 (6)+3=9


The drawing of the woman is just a small sketch of how they found the women originally. It's a decent enough drawing and it details that they unearthed some time ago. The writer does note that his weird dreams started when they uncovered her. 

The draconic writing, which Samara can read, has one part that catches Samara's eye: T_hese nightmares are being conjured by the woman or someone as offerings to the Night Serpent. I now know what we must do._


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2020)

Upon reading Samara immediately leaves the room rushing back to where the others standing. “She needs to die now! She’s summoning those creatures as offerings to something called the Night Serpent. Something or someone else may also be involved but I definitely know she can’t stay here untouched.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2020)

With a shrug Kieran turns to the frozen lady and fires a bolt of eldritch energy at her.

*#Badidea Hit*: 1d20 (12) + 6 *Total*: 18
*#Badidea Damage*: 1d10 (*10*) + 4 *Total*: 14


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 17, 2020)

Leon right now, looking at the crystal lady.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2020)

Kieran's eldritch blast cut through the narrow gap in the crystal, hitting the woman's face and slamming her head back against the wall. As she is hit there's a loud screech that reverberates through the entire cave. The walls shake slightly. 

The woman paws at the crystal, raking her gnarled nails over it as if trying to dig herself out with her bare hands. Arthur steps in to finish what Kieran started, turning his hammer so that it can slide into the narrow hole, he pushes it back into the hole crushing her the rest of the way down until there's a brittle crack. 

The blue light that had filled the walls of the cave faded and never returned and there was a different kind of stillness isn the air. An uneasy feeling that had been there since entering this place melts away. 

"Anybody got a torch?" Arthur's voice comes from somewhere in the oily darkness.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kieran's eldritch blast cut through the narrow gap in the crystal, hitting the woman's face and slamming her head back against the wall. As she is hit there's a loud screech that reverberates through the entire cave. The walls shake slightly.
> 
> The woman paws at the crystal, raking her gnarled nails over it as if trying to dig herself out with her bare hands. Arthur steps in to finish what Kieran started, turning his hammer so that it can slide into the narrow hole, he pushes it back into the hole crushing her the rest of the way down until there's a brittle crack.
> 
> ...


*Pogo hands Author a torch.*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2020)

Kira recoils and pirouettes out of the way as Keiran fires at the woman unexpectedly, giving a shriek equal parts exasperation and annoyance. As Arthur moves to finish the job she narrows her eyes at the warlock...before waving a hand in the air and producing several motes of ghost fire around her to illuminate the cave. (Casting Dancing Lights)

"While I appreciate my arcane advice being heeded promptly, *some* warning would not have gone amiss..."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 17, 2020)

*Pogo walks over to the lady and lightly pokes her cheek with his sword.* 
Come on... rest in peace !!

*He whines*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2020)

Arthur accepts the torch from and takes a moment to light it, illuminating the are of the cave around him. In this new stillness the rain outside of the cave can be heard lightly pattering down on the rock. 

_We'll go ahead and move ahead to the group returning to town to return the arms in the morning. _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2020)

The group makes their way out of the cavern with the aid of dark vision and torches. It's raining softly outside again and there's the light sound of thunder in the distance. Under that thunder there's the subtle beat of hooves. 

Three riders with their cloaks drawn up against the elements are coming down the path from the direction opposite the way you’ve come, their horses’ hooves splashing in the water in an almost rhythmic pattern. Under the cloaks two of them look to be feminine and the third a male. A shock of wild, curly red hair spills out of the hood of one woman. They take notice of you and steer in your direction, slowing the cadence of their horses until they come to a stop between the road and the mouth of the cave. The man removes hood, but the women don't--probably in a bid to protect the state of their hair. 

The woman whose hair is concealed under the cloak speaks. “What’s this then, la? Has some band of travelers had a run of bad luck along the lord’s road?”

The red head snickers, covering her mouth with a freckled hand, her blue eyes barely shining through the gap between her cloak and tendrils of hair. 

The man holds his hand up and they slowly fall silent. “These folk look a little worse for their wear, but they’re alive. Tell me, were you accosted by bandits or ruffians?" He's a tall man, with a determined look in his eyes. His dark hair is sprinkled with droplets of rain with more falling into it by the minute.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The group makes their way out of the cavern with the aid of dark vision and torches. It's raining softly outside again and there's the light sound of thunder in the distance. Under that thunder there's the subtle beat of hooves.
> 
> Three riders with their cloaks drawn up against the elements are coming down the path from the direction opposite the way you’ve come, their horses’ hooves splashing in the water in an almost rhythmic pattern. Under the cloaks two of them look to be feminine and the third a male. A shock of wild, curly red hair spills out of the hood of one woman. They take notice of you and steer in your direction, slowing the cadence of their horses until they come to a stop between the road and the mouth of the cave. The man removes hood, but the women don't--probably in a bid to protect the state of their hair.
> 
> ...


Samara steps forward to talk to the group. “First Kobloids, then undead Kobloids, and finally evil ghosts.” Samara’s eyes lock onto the snickering girl boring into the depths of her soul with the cold piercing gaze.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2020)

The man glances back over his shoulder into the field across the street, the leathers of his jerkin wincing from the movement. "And the Griffon? I had honestly begun to think the last of them had been hunted off sometime ago." 

The blue eyed woman gives Samara and awkward look, like she's confused by the look on Samara's face. She then gazes down into her lap.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 18, 2020)

Samara’s eyes softened at the woman’s face. “That Griffon also happened to be undead. It was a tough opponent I must admit.” Samara subtly eyes the group before speaking again “I apologize for my demeanor it’s been a very long and dangerous ordeal. We are exhausted from the back to back battles as well”

Charisma: 1d20 (9)+4=13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2020)

"There's no need to apologize," the man says before shooting a stern glance to the women at his sides. "Please excuse my impropriety," he leans down in the saddle to stroke the horse's head. 

"You lot," he looks to Pogo and then to Samara and then over to Kira,"you're not from around here, are you?"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2020)

Pogo looks to the man on the horse and says

"Yes, as you say, we're simple travelers passing through we heard Barovia was wonderful this time of year and thought we should see for ourselves. Who might you be?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2020)

The three of them chuckle, though the man's laugh is clipped and forced. He presses his fingers against his own chest as if to gesture to himself. "Pardon my rudeness, I had assumed you knew with whom you were talking. I'm Strahd von Zarovich, the lord of the county of Barovia. I would like to formally thank you for dealing with these pests along my road, had I coin on me I'd pay you myself, but I neglected to bring my purse."

He glanced around the countryside for a moment. "Ladies, stop being rude and introduce yourselves..."

"My name is Sofia," the redhead says, still looking down into her lap nervously.

"I'm Mia, the one of us who is not a shrinking violet," the other woman says, sidling her horse over toward Sofia's to kick her companion's shin. "Very few just pass through Barovia, well on their own accord that is," says Mia adds.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The three of them chuckle, though the man's laugh is clipped and forced. He presses his fingers against his own chest as if to gesture to himself. "Pardon my rudeness, I had assumed you knew with whom you were talking. I'm Strahd von Zarovich, the lord of the county of Barovia. I would like to formally thank you for dealing with these pests along my road, had I coin on me I'd pay you myself, but I neglected to bring my purse."
> 
> He glanced around the countryside for a moment. "Ladies, stop being rude and introduce yourselves..."
> 
> ...


*Pogo's eyes widened, as he recalls the conversation he had at the tavern with Ismark, and one of the women. He recalled that Lord Strahd von Zarovich was a Vampire, how he would feed on the beautiful women of the town and he was a man not to be trifled with. He makes a curt bow to the Vampiric lord as a gesture of respect.*

Lord Strahd von Zarovich, you reputation precedes you, you are well renowned and respected by your subjects. On be half of the group we wish to say it is an honor that you grace us with your presence. What brings you out in the rain so far from your Manor  today your lordship?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2020)

Strahd holds up a hand. "The theatrics are unnecessary," he says. "I'm riding because there's no sign of this rain abating or the sun coming out and I would like very much not to burn alive on my ride, so this is the safest time to partake in this little pleasure. I very seldom get a chance to venture this far from Ravenloft before dusk," Strahd says.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Strahd holds up a hand. "The theatrics are unnecessary," he says. "I'm riding because there's no sign of this rain abating or the sun coming out and I would like very much not to burn alive on my ride, so this is the safest time to partake in this little pleasure. I very seldom get a chance to venture this far from Ravenloft before dusk," Strahd says.


Pogo nods and says no more.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2020)

"The Griffon was dead when we found it!"  Kieran adds in his normally jovial tone.  "It just needed a little bit of convincing to that effect."  Outwardly he kept his joyful view though not much beyond the surface was an actual hint of seriousness.  Dealing with the local lord was not on his list of things to accomplish today.  While he knew there were worse things than that out there, this was a _truth_ that actually registered with him.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2020)

Lord Strahd, since we are on your land, are there any more “pests” or problems which trouble Barovia that we should be aware of?  Is there something that we band of humble travelers might  be able to assist you in？

*Pogo asked, intrested in what the Vampire might say.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2020)

Strahd puts a hand down on his thigh and glances across the fields and then back at the griffon. He holds his gaze on it for a while and finally turns back to the group. "Now that is a troubling thing indeed. I only know of one person in this land who could do that and she's not in the business of making trouble like this--which means there might be a new piece on the board," Strahd says. 

"Still good that you took care of it," he adds. 

He looks to Pogo. "There's nothing at present, but the Burgomasters and townsfolk are experiencing the day to day things that happen out here. They can surely tell you what threats they've observed of late. I have my soldiers for when any problem becomes enough of an issue for me to notice."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 20, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Strahd puts a hand down on his thigh and glances across the fields and then back at the griffon. He holds his gaze on it for a while and finally turns back to the group. "Now that is a troubling thing indeed. I only know of one person in this land who could do that and she's not in the business of making trouble like this--which means there might be a new piece on the board," Strahd says.
> 
> "Still good that you took care of it," he adds.
> 
> He looks to Pogo. "There's nothing at present, but the Burgomasters and townsfolk are experiencing the day to day things that happen out here. They can surely tell you what threats they've observed of late. I have my soldiers for when any problem becomes enough of an issue for me to notice."


I see, and are we free to come and go Barovia as we please your lordship?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2020)

Strahd chuckles as he looks down at his fingernails absently and then rubs them against his collar as if to polish them. *"Leave?"* he repeats, like he hadn't considered the concept.* "Don't be so sophomoric. Something here has plans for you, it may be them,"* he points to the sky. *"It may be that disgusting slag, Windore, or it may even be me, unknowingly."* 

He says this last part as he shrugs absently. *"This world works in a mysterious way, but I may find in you the qualities of an heir..."*

The two women flanking him gasp. "An heir," they shriek in near unison. 

Strahd holds his hand up to quiet them. *"Then I can finally retire and spend my time pursuing other things."*


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 20, 2020)

Forgive me lord, the offer is nice but I hardly think any of us plan to stay here forever, some if us don’t know how we came to Barovia but it doesn’t mean we will not find the means to get out of here ourselves.  What... if I may ask, do you have against Lady Windore? Has she wronged you in some way?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 21, 2020)

Samara throws a quick glance at Arthur


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2020)

Leon looks at Arthur, and then back at Strahd, and then back at Arthur, and then back at Strahd.

"I don't know anything about Twilight Caravans. I am Leon of Akros. Akros is a land very different from Barrovia, and perhaps I can tell you about it sometimes. Akros is a land of heroes and often times heroes that are favored by the gods themselves who at times walk among the mortals themselves. One thing the people of Akros deeply admire is a hero. As a famed Athelete and a capable of warrior in my own right, the path of Hero perhaps comes naturally. What if we worked at Heroes on your behalf? I have personally seen heroes rise and up become legends in their own time."

"I have a proposal. What if we work as heroes on  your behalf? We can travel about the land doing things for the people on your behalf, and destroying challenges like this one. While our deeds grow in number an reputation our connection to you also becomes part of those deeds. And long after we have completed our quests, and our names are forgotten to time, the fact that we did these things in your name will remain part of your legend, as the rightful and immortal ruler of these lands. A reminder that you, as a compassionate ruler, truely and deeply cares for the wellbeing of your lands that you would send out your heroes to serve your land and it's subjects.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2020)

Strahd seems taken aback by the Leon's speech. *"You say you're from some land I've never heard of, yet you look to be of Chultian descent. In my time the people of Chult were known for keeping their bargains, very well, if you're so starved for work I am searching for my lady love. Someone has stolen her away, hidden her from me." *

Mia makes a noise like she's exasperated with hearing of this. "You don't need her anymore," she says grabbing for Strahd's arm. You have us. And as you know we have our talents..." 

*"Unhand me, you cumbersome coquette!"* Strahd yells and for a moment his face changes to be almost monstrous. He shakes his arm out of her grasp and her horse strolls away. 

Strahd goes back to his composed speech. *"Her name is Ireena Kolyana,"* he rides forward and pulls a small sketch pad from his satchel. He hands a charcoal drawing of a beautiful, raven haired woman to Leon. *"That is her likeness, to the best of my ability."*

Strahd touches his hand to his own lips, as if he is reconsidering giving up the drawing, but then he decides to let Leon have it. He moves back to his place between the women. *"And, I guess if you come across Lady Windore, tell that tarted up minikin that I will find a way to eject her from my lands." *

He turns his horse, holding out his hand. The rain has slowed while the party was speaking with him. *"Come girls, let us make our way back to Ravenloft, I fear the cloud cover may not hold much longer." *

Strahd whispers something into his horses ear and in an instant the black steed's mane and tail ignite into brilliant flames. Mia and Sofia follow his example, doing the same to their horses.

*"Farewell travelers," *Strahd gives a small wave of his hand before the three of them ride their horses up into the sky and circle back around toward the North making their way out over the forest before they vanish.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 22, 2020)

*Pogo stood there perplexed, waiting until he was out of ear shot, he turned to his friends and said.*

Well...not a bad first encounter with a Vampire who feeds on the locals. Wouldn’t you say?

*Pogo turns to Author and askes*

Tell us more about this Twilight Caravan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2020)

Arthur sighs. "There's not much I can tell right now, as it is not my secret to speak of. But there is an organization of individuals looking to displace Strahd by weakening his influence over the land." 

He walks around so that he is standing in front of the group. "In the city of Vallaki Strahd has little influence," Arthur adds. "I've met broken bread with some of them, sat shoulder to shoulder with them. They were the ones who helped me after I first came here--this last year has been hard."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 25, 2020)

*Pogo nods and says.*
Perhaps after we return these arms that will be our next stop. 
for now, I think our metal friend has waited long enough for us


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 25, 2020)

“I agree he must be getting a bit worried at this point”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2020)

Arthur gives a curt nod to the party and then he looks to Samara. "I'm not going to be able to come back with you," he says. "If we split the work of looking into this we might be able to work faster, anyway, but I left good people waiting for me who needed help with a local temple." 

He thinks for a moment. "Perhaps you all can raise a small force in Barovia itself. The more people we have to help the cause the better. The population is particularly beaten down."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 26, 2020)

Samara was a bit upset because they didn’t really interact much during their journey together part of it her own fault. “Well next time we meet we will have conversation over dinner. My treat of course. Be safe I have a feeling that we are going to uncover some frightening secrets about Barovia.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2020)

"For sure," Arthur said. "I think that, if we're going to get out of here that changing this place for the better is part of what we have to do. It's going to be hard work, but the challenge is part of the fun." 

After everyone bids farewell, the group, minus Arthur heads back toward Barovia proper. They travel, they find, takes a little less time this way and they reach the fringes of the city at dusk. The streets are a little more crowded this time than they normally would be an the fog seems oddly absent from this area of town. 

Where are you all headed first?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 27, 2020)

“First things first I believe we owe Dirk his arms” Samara says.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 28, 2020)

Pogo walks allllll the way to dirks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2020)

The party reaches the old church at the north end of the muddied road in the town. It is dark out, but this time there's something slightly different about the place. The door is open and you can hear soft music coming from inside, it's not particularly distant and it sounds to be a light airy melody with the backing of a horn. 

There's no sign of dirk outside, how are you going to approach this?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 29, 2020)

Samara takes the initiative walking inside the church after not seeing a sign of Dirk being outside,


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

The church is empty inside, but you can hear someone watching you.

The place looks much the same as it did before, dilapidated and badly aged. A booming voice fills the room.

*"Dirk already made his way to my tower,"* comes the voice. There's a familiar tone to it, though the voice is one you've never heard before.

*"I don't expect you to travel in the dead of night, but you can bring the arms and get your reward in the morning--I've got a proposition for you." *

The voice fills the room and seems to come from nowhere and everywhere at once, but it definitely feels localized to the inside of the church. It is also clear that no one else is around.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2020)

Pogo hears the voice and rushes inside joining Smara in the church.

“Is this lady Windore who speaks?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2020)

*"Yes,"* says the voice. 

*"I'm curious as to who else would be speaking to you thought the walls of a church, though. Also, stop calling me Lady Windore or Mistress or any of that--the people in the town get up to all of that because they are scared. My name is just Cissinei, easy enough, yeah?" *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 30, 2020)

“What is this proposition?”


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Yes,"* says the voice.
> 
> *"I'm curious as to who else would be speaking to you thought the walls of a church, though. Also, stop calling me Lady Windore or Mistress or any of that--the people in the town get up to all of that because they are scared. My name is just Cissinei, easy enough, yeah?" *


Well idk, there's alot of Magic in Barovia, some of which might be good or bad. We met Lord Strahd recently the vampire guy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2021)

*"Yeah, there is a lot of strange stuff going on here, but it's not just magic. What I'm doing is actual magic. Impressive, well thought out magic,"* Cissinei says. 

*"It's not that unusual to run into Strahd, he isn't very good at not involving himself in the lives of the common folk. So, I'll see you all here tomorrow?" *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2021)

Going to assume a bit here, the party returns to their inn for the night to await the morning. They have a rather uneventful evening with dinner and some lively conversation concerning the day's events. 

In the morning, the barkeeper, Arik, the same one you've all seen here before flags you all down during the breakfast of chalky biscuits slathered in butter and sausage to inform you that Kira departed early in the morning, but that she left something for you. 

It's the charm taken from the woman inside of the cave wall, the one that had been buried in crystal. Arik adds a noncommittal. "She didn't say where she was going, but there ain't much place to go round here." 

If you're going to stop by the shop in town, Bildrath's Merchantile, and sell the stuff that you found in the cave and adding that to the gold from the gave brings the total to about 12,650 gold. 

_Is there anything that anyone would like to buy? _


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 3, 2021)

What are our options?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2021)

So there is a fair bit of stuff here to go over, the store's shop keeper is a new face. He introduces himself.* "Yes, yes. Nice, nice. New faces! Always good to see new customers. I'm Bildrath Cantemir, the titular Bildrath in Bildrath's Mercantile! Are you fine folk buyin'?"*





*Add to the above list potions of healing and potions of haste. *
Potion of Healing 50gp
Potion of Haste 3,000gp
Potion of Healing Bundle 3 for 125gp

There's a stock of seven potions of healing and one of haste.

If you need anything like weapons or armor, there might be a black smith in town, though from the look of things there wouldn't be anything of masterwork quality. Also, anything that is silver is suspiciously absent from store lists if you look for it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 4, 2021)

“I’ll take a healing bundle please”


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 4, 2021)

One healing potion please and a shovel


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 4, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> One healing potion please and a shovel


Samara eyes pogo suspiciously. He wasn’t planning on hitting her in the back of the head and burying her was he? She would stay on her guard just in case...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 4, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Samara eyes pogo suspiciously. He wasn’t planning on hitting her in the back of the head and burying her was he? She would stay on her guard just in case...


Pogo holds the shovel thinking how he always wanted to collect shovels and bury bodies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 4, 2021)

“I’m really diggin this shovel”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2021)

Kieran looks over the goods with the others, finally selecting a pair of sturdy steel flasks, 4 hemp sacks, 2 heavy woven blankets, a steel mirror, and a set of carpenter's tools paying careful attention to the handsaw.  He gives the others a smile as he pays for his variety of goods and cheerily says, "finding everything you need?"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 4, 2021)

Samara decides to also buy a pouch as well as a journal and ink pen.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo wants to buy a rope and maybe some weed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

The clerk goes through the exchanges, you notice, if you hadn't seen this already, that the money being used is the same money from Toril that you know (if you're from Toril), but some of it is older denominations that aren't common anymore. 

The exchange goes well and I am assuming that the group sets out to the north east with Dirk's arms in tow bound for the tower outside of the city. There is no direct route to the tower along the road, as the roads aren't really meant to be going there. You can see the tower out in the distance as the fog's hold over the land subsides. There's some dense forest between you and the tower and it seems like it might take some time to traverse. 

From the moment you enter the forest there's a strange sensation that you can't quiet put your finger on, but it soon becomes apparent that the mist and fog you've come to expect is completely absent from this place. The plants, as you go deeper, seem a little bit greener, and the air takes on a thick, earthy musk. There's a sound of rushing water that gets gradually louder until eventually you come across this scene.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 7, 2021)

Samara gaped at the scene in front of her it was nature that seemed untouched by man. She squints at the tree wondering what it was and why the fruit seemed to glow.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 7, 2021)

Pogo's heart soared as he saw the water and the beautiful greenery before him. 

"This is a perfect place to use my Shovel!!!" 

He said with delight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight -- Entering the Forest? (Jan 9, 2021)

What are you wanting to use the shovel on?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 10, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What are you wanting to use the shovel on?


Nothing for the moment, (It's a meme) but if the opportunity presents itself I'll use it


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2021)

"This is different, are we still in Barrovia? I have a hard time believing a place like this could exist there."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 11, 2021)

Strong magic must be here to protect this place from the vampire


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

The party heads further north, making their way through the lush forest and around the massive tree that splits the land in front of them. As they press on the find an area where the trees seem smaller and more densely packed than before--and in this area there is a new smell. It's thick and oily and a little putrid, not very different from that of a skunk. 

Through the dull light of the forest, about sixty feet ahead of the party there is a bearded orc sitting atop a stone. A small, bright haired gnome in a dress made of mosses and leaves sits next to him and almost as soon as you see her she bursts into a fit of coughs, pressing her small balled up fist against her breast. 

She passes a peculiar looking smoking pipe back to the orc who laughs, snorting and then begins to take a drag. 

It seems they don't see you yet, and if they do they've done nothing to acknowledge your presence.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 20, 2021)

*Pogo walks closer and greets the two creatures.*

Hello?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2021)

Kieran had been quiet for a while now, his thoughts wrapped up in the events of recent and on the ever increasing bindings the unknowable entity thrust into his life.  When Pogo spoke he was shaken back and he too seemed to notice the odd pair smoking for the first time.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 21, 2021)

Samara looked at the awkward scene ahead and didn’t quite know what to make of it. Her head snaps in Pogo’s direction as he speaks she wanted to take in the weird scene a bit more before interrupting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> *Pogo walks closer and greets the two creatures.*
> 
> Hello?


The Orc throws his hands up.* "Whoa baller, that's close enough..." *he says as he struggles to clear the smoke from his lungs. "Don't run up on us like that." 

The gnome lets out a giggle, rocking back where she is sitting. *"Chill, chill, everyone stay cool,"* she says waving a hand at them. *"There's enough to go around." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 22, 2021)

Samara didn’t know what was in the pipe but she was sure she didn’t want any...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 22, 2021)

*Pogo could smell what ever was in that pipe from here, it seemed like it was strong stuff.*

Sorry for surprising you like that. My name is Pogo. I am here with my friends, who might you be?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

The gnome runs her small fingers back through her bright hair, arching her back slightly before speaking.* "I'm Jinzac and this is Kegigoth the Destroyer,"* she says with a flourish of her other hand to acknowledge the Orc sitting next to her. 

*"Don't take it the wrong way, man. I'm just called that because I get really wild at parities." *The Orc explains.

Jinzac sighs.* "Naturally. So, what are you lot doing out here?" *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2021)

“We are headed towards Lady Windor’s manor


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 23, 2021)

Are we headed in the right direction?
*Pogo asked looking about.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2021)

Kieran takes a deep smell of the air and approaches with a broad smile.  "Ah parties and mind altering substances!  No better combination.  This is kind of out of the way though, wouldn't you prefer to be in town?"  The odd pair didn't really bother him, there were lots of odd things in the world.  The location was somewhat more unusual though.  His gut didn't think ambush, at least not by the pair, but the realm wasn't the safest place to wander.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> “We are headed towards Lady Windor’s manor





makeoutparadise said:


> Are we headed in the right direction?
> *Pogo asked looking about.*



The Orc nods.* "Oh yeah, yeah, yeah."* He points to his companion as the recollection of some past encounter hits him. *"That's the chick with the tower, the mean one who tried to narc us out to that unicorn," *he says. 

*"Yeah. Yeah. I remember her."* The gnome says before turning to address the party. *"We don't really go around her place, but you're on the right track...if she wants you to be." *



EvilMoogle said:


> Kieran takes a deep smell of the air and approaches with a broad smile.  "Ah parties and mind altering substances!  No better combination.  This is kind of out of the way though, wouldn't you prefer to be in town?"  The odd pair didn't really bother him, there were lots of odd things in the world.  The location was somewhat more unusual though.  His gut didn't think ambush, at least not by the pair, but the realm wasn't the safest place to wander.


The Orc leans forward. *"I don't know if you noticed, man, but that town out there is pretty racist. There's nothing but humans and they throw rocks at me for being a leper when I tried to buy some snacks. They told Jinzac here that unattended minors weren't to be in the tavern. Plus out here that creepy vampire guy doesn't bother us." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2021)

"Oh!" Kieran says with shock, "I had no idea it was so bad.  That _certainly_ sounds worse than being eaten by zombie griffins!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Oh!" Kieran says with shock, "I had no idea it was so bad.  That _certainly_ sounds worse than being eaten by zombie griffins!"


*"Whoa. There was a griffin running around?"* Kegigoth ducks slightly as he says this, examining the sky closely for a moment and kind of swatting at there air around his head. He quickly rights himself.

*"Wait, there's nothing there," *he says with a postalveolar click of his tongue.* "It's mean to play jokes on people like that." *He snatches the pipe back from the gnome and takes a drag on it all the while glaring at Kieran as if he means to shame him into submission.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 24, 2021)

Samara’s eye twitched she wished a rock would be thrown at her they would regret their decision for years to come...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2021)

"Running, flying, shrieking some sort of evil magic scream," Kieran offers jovially.  "Don't worry we killed it.  Er, un-undeaded it?  I'm not sure what the right term is."  He shrugs, "still, we have no idea where it came from, so hang out in the wilds long enough and chances are whatever created it will send something else out."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 24, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Orc nods.* "Oh yeah, yeah, yeah."* He points to his companion as the recollection of some past encounter hits him. *"That's the chick with the tower, the mean one who tried to narc us out to that unicorn," *he says.
> 
> *"Yeah. Yeah. I remember her."* The gnome says before turning to address the party. *"We don't really go around her place, but you're on the right track...if she wants you to be." *
> 
> ...


Smh These humans need to check their privilege.
#FantasyLivesMatter


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Kegigoth sits back upright fully, nodding his head. *"Alright, alright. You handled it. That's what I like to hear. Pound it."* He holds his fist out in hope of some type of reciprocated gesture of camaraderie.

*"Anyway, if you're looking for that chick's tower then you're not far as long as she wants you to be there, I mean,"* Kegigoth adds.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 29, 2021)

Samara bumped the creature’s fist. “What do you mean if she wants? Does this mean she can redirect us at any time?”


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 4, 2021)

Do you two guard this forest then? or just live here?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Samara bumped the creature’s fist. “What do you mean if she wants? Does this mean she can redirect us at any time?”


*"We don't know man. She just, like, changes the shape of the forest and stuff or something does,"* says Kegigoth. *"She'll come out here and run us off from time to time, or like make one her bone-narcs throw rocks or something at us,"* he adds. 



makeoutparadise said:


> Do you two guard this forest then? or just live here?


*"No, we just kind of wander around here...because Strahd can't really see us." *Jinzac explains. *"I think that's why she hasn't really forced us to go back out there. It's death." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 6, 2021)

“Death? Why?” Samara asks perplexed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> “Death? Why?” Samara asks perplexed.


*"Strahd will do whatever he's done to the rest of those squares out there. No one really talks about anything interesting, most of don't laugh. It's like that fog gets into your brain, man,"* says Kegigoth.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Strahd will do whatever he's done to the rest of those squares out there. No one really talks about anything interesting, most of don't laugh. It's like that fog gets into your brain, man,"* says Kegigoth.


A tingle went down Samara’s spine. So caught up in everything else she never even noticed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2021)

Jinzac looks to Kegigoth, and then she turns back to the party. *"We better get a move on before one of those goofy skeletons comes out here complaining about the smoke."* She waves at the party as they pass. 

*"See you around man,"* says Kegigoth. 

The pair departs through the darkness of the wood, talking as they walk along side by side.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 6, 2021)

Samara watches them as they finally leave her sight. “Well shall we continue?” She says


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2021)

_Looks like we shall. _

The party continues through the forest for what seems like a bit longer than it should take to get to the tower that they spotted in the distance from outside of the forest. The trees also seem to be much taller and thicker trunked than the ones they passed earlier. As they continue forward their circular mass of tree trunks piled together to form a a kind of domed covering propped up against the side of a ravine. It almost looks to be a cave made of sticks and tree trunks. Down in the middle of the makeshift dwelling there is a sleeping green dragon, it is only a little bigger than a horse.

Though you have entered its area it seemingly hasn't noticed you yet.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 9, 2021)

Fear crept in Samara’s heart she had never fought a dragon before and even though it was pretty small she knew it wouldn’t be wise to underestimate it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

So it is napping but it is still relatively formidable looking. 

You can roll an arcana check for this one if you want.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 10, 2021)

*Pogo’s eyes widened*
A dragon? Is it a friendly one??


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 10, 2021)

Arcana 1d20(18+3)=21


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 20, 2021)

Pogo approaches the dragon


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello? Mr dragon?  

*Pogo said gingerly reaching out and putting his hand on the dragon’s flank.*

are you a good guy Mr dragon?...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 21, 2021)

Samara peeks from behind a tree curiously...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, before all of that happens I want to go ahead and give Samara the information on this type of dragon (which is the first thing that she did in this instance).

_Samara remembers that the dragons she knows, the ones of her own world are usually colored based on their habitat and temperament. If she recalls correctly green dwell in warm or temperate forests and tend to be - even in the dull light of the forest it can be seen to be green by the crest fin starting at its nose and running down its back. This one seems to only be napping, not hibernating, the crest fin flutters as it snores softly. 

They are known to be rather cunning and value territory, wealth, and power. They most notably love to corrupt forests, fey, and elves, but they can also be reasoned with and bargained with if it comes to that. _

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2021)

“Pogo!” Samara whispers, “Leave it alone and let’s get as far as we can!”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2021)

_The two of you really don't have the juice to deal with an encounter like this, so we'll just stop wandering about and get to the main event here--that way when things pick back up we'll be ready to move out. _

The four of your make your way past the dragon, deeper into the wood. The travel time seems to take much longer than it should, but before long the forest kind of dips down into one spot with the vegetation becoming thicker and more lush the closer to the center of the dip you are. At the very center is a tower jutting our of the forest up into the sky, poking out above the canopy of the trees. 

At it's base, the tower is built into a large rock and on the outside, partially criss-crossing the aged bricks are thick ropey vines. The path up to the place is clear from the look of things.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 23, 2021)

Samara looked in awe at the large tower if one weren’t paying attention it would be easy to walk past that is if one also does t see the path.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 23, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> “Pogo!” Samara whispers, “Leave it alone and let’s get as far as we can!”


Awwe but I wanted to ride it....

*Pogo trugges back to where Smasara was and they continue on to the tower.*

 I hope this is where the lady lives!

*Pogo walks towards the tower*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2021)

You reach the tower easily enough and as you approach, the large wooden doors pull open slowly to reveal Dirk, the Warforged standing just inside. As you first approach, he is completely silent, but once you are nearer to him he perks up, turning his head to look at the group. 

*"Hey you guys!"* He spots the arms you're carrying. *"Aww man, you guys got my arms? That's awesome.They look good and everything too." *


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 26, 2021)

Samara smiled at Dirk finding his attitude infectious. “Yes we do!” She says moving closer with the arms so he can have a better look. “The kobloids created this machine and the arms were attached to it. How they did it we have no idea.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2021)

Dirk's eyes glow a light pink. *"Kobolds eh, the little guys will surprise you. I'm not sure why they would be building a machine--like what the Hell were they going to do if a living golem didn't come along?"* He asks in a way that you're sure is supposed to have some expressive hand motions to accompany it, but he doesn't have arms.

*"Let me lead you on up,"* Dirk says.

He leads you up past the stairs to a stone arch leading into a dead end room. On the floor there are several sets of runes. As you enter with dirk there are small rune-like etchings on the wall on the inside of the door.

*"You're gonna love this part,"* Dirk says.

He pushes the uppermost etching with his shoulder nub and the floor lights up a dull blue before you're enveloped in light.

In a similar room you appear looking out at a marble floored room that seems rather expansive. There are no walls, just a balcony on all side looking out across a vast forest and in the distance Barovia shrouded here and there by fog. A small study area is to one side and a bed to another with various little necessities like a table and chairs and such. Bookshelves are placed here and there where columns permit them without ruining the view.

Then there are the inhabitants. Skeleton warriors lining the room with gleaming spears held in hand, they don't move or even look as you enter. Another skeleton is sweeping its way across the floor, absently going about the chore. And at the center of the room is a raised dais with a throne that is like half high backed chair, half couch atop it. On the throne is a woman who looks to be in late 20s with raven hair and pale skin, she is snuggled up neat to a large cat of some sort. From a distance you can feel her piercing gaze, though something is off about her eyes.



"It took you look enough--I had expected you to come in and for me to be over there," she points to a floor to ceiling mirror between two small half-circular tables set into the wall. "I had a crown on and everything, but the crown was probably too much. So, here I am--Lady Cissinei Windore."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 28, 2021)

All Samara could do was balk at the place before her she had never seen anything like this in her entire life. Snapping out of her stupor she appraises the beautiful woman. “Hello Lady Windows it is a pleasure to meet you” she says as she wonders what type of power an intruder would have to have just to escape with their life.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 22, 2021)

*Pogo bows and tips his fedora.*
M’Lady...
*the water genasi then looked about the place.*

So this is the only place on Barovia where the count can’t reach?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Cissinei rises from her throne and makes her way to a small table where there is a half filled glass of wine, she plucks it up with an almost elven grace and takes a swig before opening her mouth and letting the wine dribble back into the glass. She wipes the wine away from her lips with the back of her hand. 

"I'm not sure how long that's been there, but ew." 

As she closes the gap between herself and the group the skeletal guards turn their heads to follow her motion. "Samara, Leon, Pogo, and Kieran right? I've been told a bit about you. Pellegri is very talkative as it happens."  

To answer Pogo's question she shrugs. "Strahd barely has control of his own emotions. But I better not catch him in my tower--i'll make him wish he had died mortal. There are things that keep him out of this area entirely, but it's not just him, it's everyone that controls this place. Barovia is just one of many lands that encompass  this cobbled together demi-plane. There's like a dozen little fiefdoms with people like Strahd semi-trapped and being punished in them. Strahd has limited control over the place but there's powers that are above that pressing his weaknesses and pulling strings. People like you all get sucked in here either by the whims of the powers that be or by Strahd himself sending his little hunters out." 

"Have you noticed how many of the people here act?"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 23, 2021)

Samara thinks back and did realize that things did seem a bit odd she was getting pretty overwhelmed with information though. There was so much to sort through.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Judging their facial reactions as acknowledgement, Cissinei explains, "The people of Barovia, I don't know the exact percentage, but a good deal of them don't have souls. Well, at least the ones native to here. If you're speaking to someone and they seem especially interested, lively, colorful...they for sure have a soul. But there are only so many souls to go around in this place so the more of them that have kids the more thinly stretched it gets." 

"It's a mess, but it makes _repurposing _their dead into minions and furniture less of an ethical quandary," Cissinei says. "Brother Sebastian would probably either be really proud or launch some kind of crusade against me..."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 23, 2021)

"Not enough souls? Is that why we were brought here?" Samara asked


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Cissinei shrugs. "Do you mean here like where we are now, or here in general? Because I came here of my own volition for the free bodies and the added bonus of not having to deal with the plane of law, Mechanus, sending clockwork assholes to kill me."

"I asked you here because I want help rattling Strahd's cage, but as to what brought you to Barovia? I have no idea why _they _saw fit to pick you. There are others here like you though, some spread out around this place and a few living right under this roof."

"Speaking of which, you two ready to come out of hiding?"

 Two people enter the room, they are on the opposite end of the size spectrum to say the least. The first of them looks almost like a child, though from her face and mannerisms can be discerned that she is a grown woman. Her hair is grayish, which is not unusual for gnomes and so you can surmise that she probably is a gnome. She wears a purple cloak bundled tightly around her person and she is carrying something in her hands--an object made of darkened metal and stained wood. Something about it looks at the same time sleek, dangerous, and arcane. She waves one hand, using the other to cradle the thing against her person. "Hello," she says. "I'm Rena Mirthwood." She flicks the hood of her cloak off and her face comes into view, her golden brown eyes searching the faces of all those in the group.

The object that Rena carries:​
 The second of these people is an orc, full blooded from the look of him. He barely fits through the door and is forced to grab hold of the upper inside of the door and duck down slightly just to get through. His chest is pocked and scarred from what must be hundreds of fights and skirmishes. There's a weapon on his back as wide as full grown human and in his hand is a thick, leather bound book with the pages closed around his thumb to mark his place. The tunic he wears is ripped to fit, obviously sized for a human of normal size and torn to accommodate him. "The new ones you spoke of have arrived," he starts, his dark eyes flitting over the group. "Ruhk was working on his memoir--I had finally found a stride..."

"Ruhk, sweetie, if you could wear the shirts that I make bigger for you and not the ones you've taken from gods know where over the years that would be great," Cissinei says. "Ruhk here is writing a book. He won't let me see it and I'm not even all that sure he knows how to write." 

"Ruhk can write and read in the human tongue. It will be good to travel with others again, Ruhk has grown tired of this woman and her cryptic sorceress ways!" 

"My magic is learned from books. If you could read you would know the difference," Cissinei says. "Okay, I wanted to get you all together. That was my main concern for bring you here. You need protection. you need a sponsor while you're here and I need hands out in the world. The undead are adequate for groceries, but they can't be trusted with delicate tasks."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 24, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei shrugs. "Do you mean here like where we are now, or here in general? Because I came here of my own volition for the free bodies and the added bonus of not having to deal with the plane of law, Mechanus, sending clockwork assholes to kill me."
> 
> "I asked you here because I want help rattling Strahd's cage, but as to what brought you to Barovia? I have no idea why _they _saw fit to pick you. There are others here like you though, some spread out around this place and a few living right under this roof."
> 
> ...


Samara digested the new information while thinking about her new companions she made note that the gnome was likely fast and her contraption deadly while the ogre seemed to possess great strength probably enough to finish her off with a single blow. 

Snapping back out of her thoughts she saw nothing wrong with the proposition and looked towards the others to get their thoughts.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 30, 2021)

Well since we’re stuck here I see no reason why we can’t help make this place a little less undead count me in


----------

